# Lady-Bikes?!



## Echinopsis (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

wenn ich mich bei diversen Veranstaltungen und im Bekanntenkreis umschaue, finde ich kaum sogenannte Lady-Bikes. Die Tage habe ich mal wieder in einer der vielen Bikebravos geblättert, wo man spezielle Lady-Bikes präsentiert bekommt. Ich fahre seit 15 Jahren MTB und das ohne spezielle Frauenräder. 

Da stelle ich mir die Frage, brauchen wir Lady-Bikes oder ist das eher eine Marketingmasche der Hersteller?
Das, was ich bisher in Katalogen und Bikeshops gesehen habe, hat auf mich eher abschreckend gewirkt: Superhohe Cockpits, fette Sättel, Pastellfarben, seltsame Verzierungen, bescheidene Ausstattung, hohes Gewicht, usw. ...
Passend dazu fiel mir eben im Cross Country-Unterforum auch noch folgende Aussage auf: "_..endlich mal einen frauenmtb für das ich mich als frau nicht schämen würde..._"

Ich muss zugeben, dass es ich mit 170 cm Größe auch relativ leicht habe unter den "normalen" Räder was passendes zu finden.
Daher würde ich gerne mal wissen, wie eure Meinung zu dem Thema ist. Was für Bikes fahrt ihr und warum habt ihr euch für ein spezielles Lady-Bike bzw. eine Standardrad entschieden?

Dann lasst mal hören und am besten auch sehen. Ich bin gespannt 


MfG Tine


----------



## swe68 (19. Oktober 2009)

Mein Rennrad ist ein "Mädchenrad".
Es hat einfach gepasst von der Geometrie her. 

Ansonsten - ich fahre, was mir passt. Beim RR war ich halt recht froh, eines zu finden, dass gut für mich ist.

Wo ich mich über Frauen- und Herrenmodelle wirklich aufrege, ist bei Outdoor- und Sportbekleidung. Da kosten die Frauenmodelle mindestens das gleiche, manchmal sogar mehr und sind dafür von der Ausstattung her oft schlechter.
Zuletzt bei einer Softshelljacke erlebt - das Herrenmodell hat Unterarmreißverschlüsse, das Frauenmodell nicht. Dafür kostet es das gleiche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre auch keine Ladies Bikes, bin aber auch 173cm groß. Als ich mir allerdings mein erstes "richtiges" Rennrad gekauft habe, wusste ich, was das Problem sein kann und oftmals auch ist: Das Rad wurde nach Schrittlänge (80cm) gekauft in einer Größe, die ich schnell als viel zu groß erlebt habe. Das Rad war schlicht zu lang, ich hing überm Lenker wie der Aff auf´m Schleifstein...

Das ist nämlich die Besonderheit - neben den  :kotz: -Designs - eines Damenrades: Im Verhältnis zur Höhe ist die Oberrohrlänge kürzer. Wir Frauen haben nämlich (Vorsicht: nicht alle!) nicht nur sprichwörtlich längere Beine, sondern tatsächlich im Vergleich zu Männern ein anderes Beine-Oberkörperverhältnis. 

Viele "Männerräder" sind allerdings auch kürzer (gedrungener) gebaut, es macht also Sinn, die Daten zu vergleichen und sich schlicht für den kleineren Rahmen zu entscheiden. Korrekter formuliert: Man/frau sollte seine/ihre Oberrohrlänge (je nach Einsatzgebiet kürzer oder länger) kennen - die meisten aber wissen nur die Rahmenhöhe (in meinem Fall beim MTB 18"/48cm). 

Also doch keine wirkliche Abgrenzung der Ladybikes. Naja, ein bisschen Marketing, ein bisschen Sinn...  

Äh... Konnte ich mich verständlich machen?


----------



## isali (19. Oktober 2009)

Also ich fahre ein Ladybike und würde mir auch immer wieder eines kaufen. Ich bin 1,63m groß und die meisten Männer-Fullys sind einfach viel zu hoch. Will ja nicht jedesmal mit dem Oberrohr in Kontakt kommen, wenn ich absteige. Hatte letztens auf dem Specialized Safire gesessen und fand es einach perfekt für mich. Würde ich ein Männerbike finden mit passender Rahmengröße, würde ich allerdings dieses bevorzugen.


----------



## mtbbee (19. Oktober 2009)

bei meinen 166 bin ich knapp an der Grenze: RR immer ein 49er Rahmen, Crosser ebenfalls (alles die kleinsten Varianten der Hersteller). Bei vielen Rahmenbauer gehts meistens ab 50 los.
Schwierig wars beim MTB: Hardtail Rotwild XS - Fully: 15.5 " Trek hat die gleiche Geometrie wie die WSD Version - Glück gehabt, denn die WSD Version gabs nur in der "minderwertigeren" EX8 Variante und den Männern hat man EX9 gegönnt. Was mir auffällt, dass oftmals die Farbkombinationen gewöhnungsbedürftig sein, ebenso teilweise die Ausstattungen und damit einfach zu schwer. 
Aber wer kleiner ist mit kürzerer Schrittlänge, dem bleibt eben nix anderes weiter übrig und zum Glück gibts für diese Biker die kleinen Frauen-Räder. Alle Mal besser als auf einem Rad mit zu langem OR zu sitzen.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. Oktober 2009)

..bin 1,70 mit 80 schritt - und fahre nur NORMALE bikes - in entweder 16 oder 17 zoll- je nachdem , wie die oberrohrlänge ausfällt).ladybikes halte ich schlichtweg für blödsinn - ausser man hat zwergenmaß....
geldmacherei . und wie viele fallen drauf rein .. und das design - echt zum würgen - eben so , wie die dazupassenden klamotten ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2009)

Das ist übrigens mein derzeitiger Favorit: Carbon, 10 Kilo.    Das Enduro kommt in den nächsten Tagen und das neue Fully ist noch in der Entwicklung.


----------



## cmg20 (19. Oktober 2009)

Also ich hab auch ein Ladybike - und musste aber auch eins nehmen, weil ich anscheinend ausgesprochen eigenartige Körpermaße hab. Bei einer *Körpergröße von 1,59m* hab ich eine *Schrittlänge von 78cm* (Vergleich zu zB. Bergradlerin: 1,73m zu 80cm.) Weiß auch nicht, würde so gar nicht auffallen... 

Hätte ich den Rechnern und Formeln, die es so im Internet zur Berechnung der passenden Rahmengröße gibt, geglaubt, hätte ich zu einem 18"-Rahmen greifen müssen. Das hätte tatsächlich funktioniert , ich hab nämlich ein uraltes 18"-Zoll-Rad und ich bin noch NIE mit dem Oberrohr in Kontakt gekommen. Nur: das Oberrohr ist mir klarerweise viiiiiieeeeel zu lang. Da sitz ich gestreckter als auf jedem Rennrad und nach 5min hab ich Rückenschmerzen (wobei mein Rücken trotz meiner 22 Jahre auch nicht sonderlich belastbar ist). 

Jedenfalls - lange Rede, kurzer Sinn - hab ich mir schlussendlich ein 15" Cube WLS Access SL gekauft und es passt perfekt. Der Sattel ist zwar relativ weit draußen, dafür stimmt aber das Knielot und ich fühl mich pudelwohl. Auch noch nach 4-5 Stunden und länger. 16" Zoll wär mir schon wieder zu lang gewesen.

Ihr seht: es gibt tatsächlich Mädels, die BRAUCHEN solche Ladybikes. Auch wenn wir wohl nicht die Regel sind . 

Und zum Design: ja, das ist meistern wirklich potthässlich, zumindest wenns nach meinem Geschmack geht. Auch ich HASSE Pastellfarben und Blümchen. Da hab ich aber mit meinem schwarz-weissen Cube ziemliches Glück gehabt  .

So, soviel von mir zum Thema .

LG


----------



## M_on_Centurion (20. Oktober 2009)

Als bei mir letztes Jahr nach 15 Jahren endlich wieder ein neues MTB anstand, wollte ich auch zuerst ein Ladybike. 
Aber irgendwie sahen die alle  :kotz:aus. Ausser die von Ghost. Leider war mein gewünschtes Modell überall ausverkauft und ich musste mich bei anderen Marken umschauen. Habe mir dann letztendlich wieder ein Herren-MTB gekauft, RH 41 und der Lenker wurde etwas schmäler gemacht. Ich fahre jetzt schon über 2000km damit und habe keine Probleme mit Verspannungen, Taubheitsgefühl etc. 
Lustigerweise halten viele das Rad trotzdem für ein Ladybike wegen der geringen RH und schauen immer ganz verwundert, wenn man sagt, es sei ein Herrenrad.


----------



## trhaflhow (20. Oktober 2009)

mtb kein ladybike. leider sind die sog ladybikes meist weniger hochwertig ausgestattet. und mir rosa oder blümchen nicht gefallen
rennrad und klamotten gerne aus italien, da gibts oft kleinere grössen


----------



## starlit (20. Oktober 2009)

Wichtig ist: das Bike muss so *leicht* wie möglich sein! Da macht ein halbes Kilo schon einen Riesenunterschied, beim Bergauffahren und erst recht in Schiebe- und Tragepassagen.

Ich bin groß (1,78) und fahre Bikes in Größe M (18,5 Zoll), keine speziellen Ladybikes.

Das einzige, was ich tausche, ist der Sattel.
Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Sofamodell von Terry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

starlit schrieb:


> Das einzige, was ich tausche, ist der Sattel.
> Zur Zeit fahre ich ein Sofamodell von Terry



Kenne ich, das mit dem Sofa auf Fahrrädern. Am Endorfin Speed II, einem CC-Prügel fuhr ich den 612er von SQlab. Da kommt es plötzlich nicht mehr aufs Gewicht an, gell?


----------



## dubbel (20. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Das ist nämlich die Besonderheit - neben den  :kotz: -Designs - eines Damenrades: Im Verhältnis zur Höhe ist die Oberrohrlänge kürzer. Wir Frauen haben nämlich (Vorsicht: nicht alle!) nicht nur sprichwörtlich längere Beine, sondern tatsächlich im Vergleich zu Männern ein anderes Beine-Oberkörperverhältnis.


nein. 

es stimmt ganz einfach nicht, auch wenn es immer wieder vorgebetet wird.
das ist zwar die gängige meinung der hersteller, die aber nicht zu belegen ist (wunschdenken?). 

tatsächlich sieht's genau umgekehrt aus: 
frauen haben - sowohl relativ zur körpergröße, als auch absolut - kürzere beine als männer. 

Shangold, M.: Sportmedizin für Frauen. Ein kompletter Ratgeber. Aachen: Meyer & Meyer Verlag 1990
Weineck, J.: Sportbiologie. 8.Auflage. Balingen: Spitta Verlag 2002
ausführlich Trippo, U.: Körperbau, Körperzusammensetzung und Ernährungsgewohnheiten bei Erwachsenen in Abhängigkeit von Alter und Geschlecht, Diss. Potsdam 2000 

-> bei über 700 vermessenen männern und frauen zeigt sich, dass im alter von 18 - 24 jahren der prozentuale anteil der beinlänge bei frauen geringer ist als bei männern, nämlich 47,2% im vergleich zu 47,8 %​
konkret heisst das: 

 ein argument FÜR frauenbikes ist natürlich, dass es sie oft in kleineren größen gibt. 
 ein argument, das imho unsinning ist, ist die sache mit den unterschiedlichen körperproportionen m - w, das wird überbewertet oder falsch verstanden, 
 ein missverständnis, das man oft findet, geht in die richtung frauenbikes = komfortbikes, da frauen, die sportlich fahren wollen, hier veräppelt werden
 und die sache mit dem design ist eben geschmackssache. 

fazit: 
1.) zum "richtigen" biken ist ein unisex- oder männerbike vollkommen richtig, sofern die größe passt, 
2.) bei kleinen menschen (also auch kleinen männern) kann es sinnvoll sein, ein frauenbike auszuprobieren.


----------



## trhaflhow (20. Oktober 2009)

dubbel schrieb:


> konkret heisst das:
> 
> ein argument FÜR frauenbikes ist natürlich, dass es sie oft in kleineren größen gibt.
> ein argument, das imho unsinning ist, ist die sache mit den
> ...





absolut richtig nur ist es halt unwahrscheinlich schwer ein wirklich gutes hochwertiges ladybike in einer akzeptablen farbe zu finden.

aber so langsam kommen wohl einige hersteller auch im rennradbereich drauf, dass frau nicht unbedingt lx oder sora fahren wollen
auch carbon ladybikes sind nicht weit gesäht.
oft sind die bikes a.g. der minderwertigen komponenten schwerer als die für die herren.

ich kann mit meinen 55kg gut ne martha fahren und tus auch. bei vielen frauen machen leichtbau bikes mehr sinn als bei manchen männern. aber du krigst nix


----------



## ghostmoni (20. Oktober 2009)

Mein netter Dealer hat mir damals auch gesagt, dass das mit den unterschiedlichen Maßen von Männern und Frauen Quatsch sei. Man soll halt wirklich nach der Körpergröße gucken und dann ausprobieren, auf welchem Bike frau sich wohl fühlt. Ich fahre mit 1,75 m Körpergröße auch ein "Männerbike" (Ghost AMR 5500), an dem ich den Sattel getauscht und einen kürzeren Vorbau montiert habe. Aber auch da kommt's ja darauf an, wie sportlich man fahren möchte... 
Da ich von vornherein zu groß für die Ladybikes war, hab ich mich mit der Qualität auch gar nicht auseinander gesetzt - kann dazu also nix sagen


----------



## Aguja (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich habe erst vor kurzem angefangen und mir ein Fully Ladybike von Specialized geholt ( Myka Comp). Ich fühle mich einfach wohl darauf, bei anderen Rädern hab ich mich vom Oberkörper her "auseinandergezogen" gefühlt. Manko: Gewicht des Rades.
LG, Claudia


----------



## 1000grad (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin unter 1,60m und hab sowohl ein Unisex-, als auch ein Mädchen-Fahrrad. 









Das letztere ist wie man sieht ohne Schnörkel und Blümchen, sonst hätt ich es auch nicht gekauft. Ich mag persönlich auch nicht diese Biegungen im Oberrohr die man häufig bei Ladybikes sieht. Als ich für mein neues Radl recherchiert hab, war das das einzige Frauenbike das mir so richtig gefallen hat. Die Geometrie passt super.
Ich fühl mich aber aber auch auf meinem normalen Bike sehr wohl, mal abgesehen davon, dass es eins zwei Preisklassen drunter liegt.

Ich finde also Frauenbike muss nicht sein, aber wenn es gut passt und gefällt, die Austattung stimmt...

Bei den Blümchen-Bikes hab ich auch so das Gefühl, dass die als Schaufenster-Magnet dienen sollen. Lässt sich bei uns in der Stadt gut beobachten, die Kerle gaffen die unbezahlbaren Flagschiff-Bikes an und die Freundinnen liebäugeln mit dem Ladydesign, wo sie sonst wohl den Freund einfach weitergezogen hätten.

Nervig find ich das ganze mehr bei Sportklamotten, da mir ne Männer S meist zu groß ist bin ich da auf die Frauenklamotten angewiesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isali (20. Oktober 2009)

Bei Hardtails machen Ladybikes sicherlich nicht so viel Sinn wie bei Fullys, da bei letzteren das Tretlager noch etwas höher ist. Und diesen Knick im Oberrohr finde ich sehr sinnvoll, da es an dieser Stelle dann etwas tiefer ist. Viel mehr als die Optik zählt doch der praktische Nutzen. Auf Blümchen stehe ich auch nicht, aber nicht alle Ladybikes haben Blümchenmuster.


----------



## chayenne06 (20. Oktober 2009)

So ihr Lieben 

ich habe mir letztes jahr ein cube ams cc in 16" gekauft, also die kleinste männer größe. das radl passt mir gerade soooo, aber es ist eigentlich ein klein wenig zu groß, bzw. das oberrohr zu hoch  denn sollte ich einen abgang machen wirds sicherlich weh tun... habe mich aber trotzdem dafür entschieden und soweit passt des auch. 

seit juli bin ich nun stolze besitzerin vom cube stereo wls in 15".  
und das ist wirklich spitze!! passt zu meiner körpergröße (1,64m) bestens, und der knick im oberrohr ist für mich auch super!! vor allem macht es nun noch viel mehr spass wenn es auf trails bergab geht! fühl mich auch viel sicherer als beim ams! 
das stereo ist einfach für den fun!! und da fahre ich auch gerne ein bißchen an mehr gewicht bergauf  das stört mich dann gar nicht! 
das ams ist halt eher mal schnell für die stadt oder zum rennen fahren (sollte ich doch noch auf den geschmack kommen). 
aber auf touren in den bergen nehm ich nur noch das stereo! 
und ich steh total auf das schwarz pink/violett vom stereo!! blümchen sind hier aber nicht zu finden


----------



## Echinopsis (20. Oktober 2009)

Wow, das ist ja eine wahnsinns Resonanz, das Thema scheint zu polarisieren. Insgesammt scheint es aber in die Richtung zu gehen, dass kaum jemand hie auf rosa-rot und Blümchen steht. Da stellt sich die Frage, warum man sowas so oft sieht.
Besonders bei hochwertigen Bikes, scheint es kaum eine Auswahl bei den Damenrädern zu geben. 

Da ich meine ganz eigenen Anforderungen habe, war mein Racehardtail eh ein kompletter Eigenaufbau. Da braucht frau sich wenigstens nicht mit Murkskomponenten und ähnlichem rumägern. Eine Damenrad kam bei diesem Einsatzzweck von vorneherrein nicht in Frage. Hier mal ein Bild von der letzten Tour: 




Die Argumentation mit den unterschiedlichen Geometrien erscheint mir auch etwas fragwürdig. Ich habe schon öfter beim Vergleich von Damen- und Herrenrädern eines Hersteller festgestellt, dass es da keinen Unterschied gibt. Außerdem gibt es ja auch etliche Männer, die nicht unbedingt ein Gardemaß aufweisen. Die benötigen dann ja auch entsprechend kleine Rahmen.

Das scheint wirklich ein unendliches Thema zu sein.

Gruß Tine


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (20. Oktober 2009)

hiho!

hier mal n bildchen von meinem persönlichen ladybike 
als ich vor 10 jahren angefangen hab gabs noch keine ladybikes geschweige denn nen dh rahmen unter ner 46er rh.
die kommentare die ich in den bikeshops damals bekommen habe erspare ich euch hier mal......


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

DAS ist ein Ladybike!    Vorn schön hoch, hinten schön niedrig, eine echte Sänfte. Allein schon die Federgabel: Seeeehr komfortabel, wenn man damit zum Einkaufen radelt!   

Verd... Wann kommt endlich mein Langhuber???


----------



## chayenne06 (20. Oktober 2009)

> Außerdem gibt es ja auch etliche Männer, die nicht unbedingt ein Gardemaß aufweisen. Die benötigen dann ja auch entsprechend kleine Rahmen.


 
 da kenn ich schon "kleinere" männer... und die fahren wirklich mit damen größen/rahmen ihre rennen!!!


----------



## creatini (20. Oktober 2009)

Als "untypische" Frau - d.h. sehr langer Oberkörper und kurze Beine (1,62 mit 73 cm Beinlänge), habe ich echte Probleme ein passendes Bike zu finden. Aktuell suche ich ein leichtes Fully, aber das ist garnicht so einfach. Tendiere aktuell zum Stevens Fluent. Hat ein extrem kurzes Steuerrohr (100mm) bei schön langem Oberrohr. Muss jetzt nur mal schaun, wo ich das in der kleinsten Größe mal probefahren kann.
Mein HT ist ein normales Männermodell (Drössiger in 15,5 Zoll) und das passt echt super. Nur das Steuerrohr ist viel zu lang. Bergauf konnte ich damit garnicht fahren. Jetzt habe ich ein extrem nach unten geneigten Vorbau drauf. Sieht blöde aus, aber jetzt kann ich zumindest damit auch berghoch fahren ohne umzukippen.
Den Thread finde ich super, hilft mir bei meiner Suche gut weiter.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2009)

..bei so vielen bilder ..hier mal meine schätzchen : ... natürlich alles keine ladybikes ...  ))) greez , k.


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2009)

..und das letzte ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

Der Trend geht offenbar zum Siebtbike... 

Mein Keller ist auch langsam voll. Aber jetzt frage ich mich wenigstens nicht mehr, ob ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (20. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Der Trend geht offenbar zum Siebtbike...
> 
> Mein Keller ist auch langsam voll. Aber jetzt frage ich mich wenigstens nicht mehr, ob ich



genau mit der Zahl kann ich auch mithalten ... und wenn ich die noch von Cheffe hinzu zähle  - der Carbonrenner steht übrigens im Wohnzimmer


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> der Carbonrenner steht übrigens im Wohnzimmer



Wo sonst?


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2009)

ja , jeder hat halt ein anderes hämmerchen , gell !!?? ))


----------



## mtbbee (20. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wo sonst?



im Arbeitszimmer, im Schlafzimmer hängend an der Wand  

als wir uns im Kollegenkreis unterhielten, war ich fest der Überzeugung, dass es nur 5 sind, 2 sind mir einfach durch die Lappen gegangen, es sind sieben - echt verrückt


----------



## anjalein (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey girls, hier mal mein kleines Bike


----------



## trek 6500 (20. Oktober 2009)

sieht schön aus !


----------



## mtbbee (20. Oktober 2009)

das wäre doch inzwischen glatt ein eigenerer Thread für die Galerie "Frauenbikes" 

Mein Hardtail damals 9,89 kg (inzwischen wieder umgebaut, etwas leichter noch kein neues Bild vorhanden, habe einen Leichtbautick  - wenns mich wenigstens schneller machen würde, machts mich aber nicht )






dann gutes Nächtle


----------



## velo1981 (21. Oktober 2009)

Bei uns gibts halt keine "Luis Vuitton", sondern Rotwild, Steppenwölfe und co...

7 Bikes...das ist schon - öhm - respektabel? 

Mein Rad schläft übrigens wie mein Hund im Wohnzimmer. Hab ein Herrenhardtail. Bei den Damenrädern hat irgendwie die Chemie nicht gestimmt, professioneller kann ich es nicht beschreiben. Sitzt, wackelt, hat Luft. Wie ne Lieblingshose, anziehen, wohlfühlen..

(o mann, ich geh einfach ins Bett...)


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

Ts ts ts... Leichtbaufreaks und dann Nobby Nics montieren!   
Wie wäre es denn mit was leichterem? Rocket Ron? (Jaja, ich weiß: die Dinger schwinden wie Schnee in der Sonne, aber das Gewicht!  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## starlit (21. Oktober 2009)

Mein neues Ladybike aus dem Sommerschlussverkauf


----------



## mtbbee (21. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ts ts ts... Leichtbaufreaks und dann Nobby Nics montieren!
> Wie wäre es denn mit was leichterem? Rocket Ron? (Jaja, ich weiß: die Dinger schwinden wie Schnee in der Sonne, aber das Gewicht!  )



stimmt, mit der tubeless Version könnte ich die Schläuche einsparen  - ansonsten sinds meiner Meinung nach nur 15g/Reifen bei 2.1 - Erfahrung mit tubeless habe ich keine, mit Gummi dazwischen fühle ich mich auf der sicheren Seite  

P.S: hinten ist ein Larsen TT drauf


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> stimmt, mit der tubeless Version könnte ich die Schläuche einsparen  - ansonsten sinds meiner Meinung nach nur 15g/Reifen bei 2.1 - Erfahrung mit tubeless habe ich keine, mit Gummi dazwischen fühle ich mich auf der sicheren Seite



Ich fahre die Rons auch mit Schläuchen. Mit Latexschläuchen spart man ein paar Gramm, muss aber ständig pumpen. Dafür hatte ich noch nie einen Platten. Tubeless? Hm... Klingt immer recht positiv, aber wehe, Du hast unterwegs einen Platten!


----------



## mtbbee (21. Oktober 2009)

... ich sehe schon, wenn wir wirklich mal ein Terffen hinbekommen, dann könnten wir so richtig fachsimpeln


----------



## Honigblume (21. Oktober 2009)

Der vorherige Rahmen war ein Damen Rahmen, in 17,5". Nun habe ich einen Herrenrahmen in 18,5".
Schrittlänge ist 83 cm.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Oktober 2009)

creatini schrieb:


> Tendiere aktuell zum Stevens Fluent. Hat ein extrem kurzes Steuerrohr (100mm) bei schön langem Oberrohr. Muss jetzt nur mal schaun, wo ich das in der kleinsten Größe mal probefahren kann.



Ich habe auch ein eher ungünstiges Verhältnis, muss also gucken, dass ich ein Bike mit kurzem Steuerrohr bekommen. Ich hab das Stevens Glide ausprobiert, stoße aber mit der Innenseite der Knie an die Gelenke der Wippe an.  Beim Simplon Lexx war´s ähnlich. Mit Ladybikes kann ich nix anfangen, die sind meist für viel Geld schlecht ausgestattet und schwer. Eine Freundin hat ein Ghost, das ist zwar ganz nett, aber die Gabel ist nicht verstellbar, was für mich ein no-go wäre. Ich fahr ein Steppenwolf Tycoon CR (ist unisex), hat ein kurzes Steuerrohr und einen Knick im Oberrohr, außerdem  eine sehr gute Kinematic. Nachdem ich auf dem Testival in Latsch 7 Bikes probegefahren bin, weiß ich wieder, was ich an meinem Tycoon hab!  Aber letztes Jahr hatte ich das Speci Saphir mal als Leihrad, das hat mir von der Geometrie her super gefallen, die Ausstattung war allerdings ein Witz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2009)

@starli : ..feines canyon - welches modell genau ??? was wiegts ?? greez , k.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> ITubeless? Hm... Klingt immer recht positiv, aber wehe, Du hast unterwegs einen Platten!



Wieso? Da machst du auch nix anderes als mit anderen Reifen, nämlich einfach einen Schlauch rein und fertig.


----------



## Colliz1000 (21. Oktober 2009)

Dann oute ich mich mit meinen "Frauenbikes" mal 

Ich fahre ja erst seit März diesen Jahres überhaupt Rad. Habe mit dem MTB im März angefangen. Habe mir damals das Scott Contessa Spark 35 geholt. Ist ein super Rad und die Komponeten sind für mich vollkommen ausreichend. Kam mit dem Rad von meinem Mann überhaupt nicht zurecht, daher ein Frauenbike. Die Frauenräder spezialisieren sich ja nicht nur auf den Rahmen, sondern auch auf einen schmaleren Lenker, andere Pedalen, Frauensattel etc. Da ich einen recht kurzen Oberkörper und sehr schmale Schultern habe, trotz einer Größe von 1,71 m passte das Rad wie angegossen. Aber ich denke, dass Frau genauso gut auch mit einem Männerrad zurecht kommen kann. Und ich glaube mit den typischen Frauenfarben, das ist auch nicht mehr so extrem. Ich habe mir dann noch das Scott Speedster zugelegt, weil ich doch sehr zufrieden war.......
LG
Colli

P.S.
Ihr habt echt schöne Räder und auch relativ viel Ahnung. Ich glaube, da muss ich noch ein bißchen lernen....


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wieso? Da machst du auch nix anderes als mit anderen Reifen, nämlich einfach einen Schlauch rein und fertig.



Wenn man das Ding von der Felge kriegt. Hab ich da schon Gefluche und Getobe gehört und gesehen! Meist eben dann, wenn man so gar keine Zeit und Muße hat: im Rennen...    Das ist der Grund, warum ich um tubeless herumschleiche. Vielleicht auf dem neuen Enduro, da bietet es sich nun wirklich an. Obwohl ich auch mit Schläuchen nicht mehr als 2 Bar Luftdruck fahre - problemlos.


----------



## M_on_Centurion (21. Oktober 2009)

So, dann will ich auch mal ein Foto nachreichen:





Komme damit gut zurecht (1,60m). Allerdings habe ich mir überlegt, nächstes Jahr noch ein All Mountain zu kaufen, aber wenn ich das hier so lese, könnte das was längeres werden....


----------



## starlit (21. Oktober 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @starli : ..feines canyon - welches modell genau ??? was wiegts ?? greez , k.



Ein AM 9 in Größe M. Wiegt mit allem drum und dran 13,2 kg (ohne Tacho, der hat mich eh nur noch genervt mit dem ständigen danach suchen müssen, welche Batterie denn jetzt nicht mehr will).


----------



## Pfadfinderin (21. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wenn man das Ding von der Felge kriegt. Hab ich da schon Gefluche und Getobe gehört und gesehen! Meist eben dann, wenn man so gar keine Zeit und Muße hat: im Rennen...    Das ist der Grund, warum ich um tubeless herumschleiche. Vielleicht auf dem neuen Enduro, da bietet es sich nun wirklich an. Obwohl ich auch mit Schläuchen nicht mehr als 2 Bar Luftdruck fahre - problemlos.



Das krieg ich sogar problemlos von der Felge, aufziehen kann ich einen neuen Reifen allerdings nicht, das ist ein echtes Gewürge. Aber wenn man einen Schlauch einzieht, muss man nur drauf achten, dass man 1 Seite in der Felgennut drinlässt, dann geht das ganz easy. Lediglich das Ventil muss rausgeschraubt werden. Würde aber mal sagen, dass das nicht länger dauert, als den alten Schlauch rauszuziehen. Auch da musst du ja das Ventil losschrauben. Du merkst bei gleichen Reifen (in meinem Fall Albert) einen deutlichen Unterschied, ob du tubeless oder mit Schläuchen fährst! Bei dem rutschigen Leichtbauzeugs mag das nicht so ins Gewicht fallen, aber bei Reifen, die etwas stabiler sind, bist um jedes gesparte Watt froh. Und es gibt echt genug Männer, die zu blöd sind, einen Reifen zu wechseln, vor allem am Hinterrad.


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

@Pfadfinderin: Ich sehe schon, wir brauchen einen eigenen Reifen-Fred!    Ich fahre halt bis jetzt immer solches Leichtzeugs (klar, an meinen CC-oder MA-Race-Bikes  ), was sich aber am Enduro radikal ändern wird. Da rotiert dann eine dicke Betty!   Und vielleicht schaffe ich es dann sogar mal, Dir beim Downhill zu folgen!


----------



## trek 6500 (21. Oktober 2009)

..hab grad fette alberts auf mein twilite enduro gemacht - finde den rollwiderstand aber mörderisch - klebt auf aspalt strecken geradezu .... doch wieder nobbys in 2.4 ???--- von wegen reifen fred ..))


----------



## Veloce (21. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> im Arbeitszimmer, im Schlafzimmer hängend an der Wand
> 
> als wir uns im Kollegenkreis unterhielten, war ich fest der Überzeugung, dass es nur 5 sind, 2 sind mir einfach durch die Lappen gegangen, es sind sieben - echt verrückt



Och, ich komm auf neun . 3 Stollenschätzchen, 1 Crosser , 1 Randoneur und 4 Rennräder ....

Mit 165 bin ich bei den RR mit Italienischen Rahmen ( Stahl verschiedenster Legierung ) glücklich . 

MTB fahr ich seit April auf einem Unisex Conway Q MR 901 in S und seit
August auch  auf einem Ladyfully Speci  Era FSR Expert S .
Das Conway hab ich ziemlich bald von 100 auf 80 Federweg geändert um
mehr Luft zum Oberrohr zu haben .
An beiden Rädern hab ich vom Oversized Krempel auf 90mm Syntace Vorbauten und schmalere 12 Grad gekröpfte Gerade MTB Lenker umgerüstet .
Wohler fühle ich mich auf dem Conway was sicherlich auch damit zusammenhängt das ich die Sitzposition auf dem Spezi noch nicht ganz
optimal eingestellt habe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

Veloce" data-source="post: 6459047"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Och, ich komm auf neun . 3 Stollenschätzchen, 1 Crosser , 1 Randoneur und 4 Rennräder .....



  Und ich bekam schon bei Nummer 6 die gelbe Karte...  
Dabei ist das doch so einfach zu verstehen, dass man/frau eben für jede Lebenslage/jedes Wetter/jedes Einsatzgebiet ein Rad/Bike braucht!


----------



## Veloce (21. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich fahre die Rons auch mit Schläuchen. Mit Latexschläuchen spart man ein paar Gramm, muss aber ständig pumpen. Dafür hatte ich noch nie einen Platten. Tubeless? Hm... Klingt immer recht positiv, aber wehe, Du hast unterwegs einen Platten!




Die Kombi werde ich demnächst auch testen


----------



## Veloce (21. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Und ich bekam schon bei Nummer 6 die gelbe Karte...
> Dabei ist das doch so einfach zu verstehen, dass man/frau eben für jede Lebenslage/jedes Wetter/jedes Einsatzgebiet ein Rad/Bike braucht!




Und ich kann da noch ein Argument draufsetzen .
Wenn Frau Erfahrung erradelt ändern sich die Ansprüche und da kanns schon mal zu Rahmen/ Räderwechsel kommen ohne das das Vorgängermodell direkt verkauft wird .
Für mich ist meine Radentwicklung immer eine Reise .
Außerdem hab ich ne erstklassige berufliche Ausrede zum Testen 
Ähem .. ich vergaß mein Fixie mitzuzählen ....


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (21. Oktober 2009)

zur anzahl der räder - ich find die kommentare von freunden/bekannten sehr amüsant
"du kannst eh nicht mehr als ein rad fahren"
"ich dachte du hättest dir erst nen rahmen,gabel etc gekauft"
"wieviele gleiche bremsen brauchst du denn noch?" (hab da sone kleine vorliebe für die alte gustav m)
"warum stehn die räder alle in der wohnung ich hab mir gerade schon wieder an so nem mörder pedal das schienbein angestossen"
"macht den mann das mit" ähhh der fährt selber (war n arbeitkollege)
"tut man sich da nicht weh-ich hätte angst um meine nägel" (sehr flüchtige bekannte)
die liste wäre beliebig erweiterbar.......


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

Veloce" data-source="post: 6459160"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Ähem .. ich vergaß mein Fixie mitzuzählen ....




Uuuiii... RR oder MTB oder irgendwas dazwischen? Ich trau mich nur 1x1 (Surly) mit Freilauf. Das aber Stahl und starr!


----------



## Bergradlerin (21. Oktober 2009)

Jaja, die Vielräderei!  

Ich habe übrigens eine neue Ritchey WCS-Vollcarbongabel 1" im Keller liegen. Damit ist klar: ein neues Projekt steht an. Vielleicht fällt ja eines Tages ein schicker Italienischer Stahlrahmen vom Himmel...


----------



## RoterMohn (21. Oktober 2009)

Toll dass das Thema hier mal angesprochen wird!
Schon seit längerem wundere ichmich über die Lady-Bikes in den Fahrradläden. Als ich mich in mehrere Läden nach einem neuen MTB umsah, wurden mir diese auch angepriesen. 
Aus meiner Aversion gegen Girlanden und Blümchensowie rosa, hellblauem und weißem Lack habe ich keinen Hehl gemacht. Ich finde es wichtig, dass wir Kundinnen den Händlern klar und deutlich sagen, dwas wir davonhalten. 
Auch die Fahrradhelme haben neuerdings diese Schnörkel und Blümchen und sogar chinesische Schriftzeichen.
Also ich fühle mich dadurch als Frau und Monitainbikerin "verarscht" und nicht ernst genommen. 
Daher habe ich mir ein Herrenmodell in SCHWARZ (16'') gekauft und bin SUPER zufrieden damit (bin 1,63 m groß).


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (21. Oktober 2009)

na is ja logisch winterschraubprojekt muss an start - bin auch schon am suchen .....
hätte da auch schon was nettes im auge (ich mag das alte zeugs soooo  gerne)


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Oktober 2009)

RoterMohn schrieb:


> Toll dass das Thema hier mal angesprochen wird!
> Schon seit längerem wundere ichmich über die Lady-Bikes in den Fahrradläden. Als ich mich in mehrere Läden nach einem neuen MTB umsah, wurden mir diese auch angepriesen.
> Aus meiner Aversion gegen Girlanden und Blümchensowie rosa, hellblauem und weißem Lack habe ich keinen Hehl gemacht. Ich finde es wichtig, dass wir Kundinnen den Händlern klar und deutlich sagen, dwas wir davonhalten.
> Auch die Fahrradhelme haben neuerdings diese Schnörkel und Blümchen und sogar chinesische Schriftzeichen.
> ...



Hoffe es ist ok wenn ich mich als Typ hier zu Wort melde 
Meine Frau (kein Freund von Internetforen) hatte genau das gleiche Problem. 
Bikes mit verbogenen Rahmen und Girlielook, dass es zum Teil schon peinlich wird.
Sie hat sich ein Rotwild RCC 1.3 in XS genommen und mit entsprechenden Komponenten so aufgebaut, dass es optimal passt.



Herausgekommen ist ein sehr leichtes HT mit guter Performance ohne Schnickschnack.
Klamotten holt Sie sich übrigens auch bei Rotwild, die haben eine eigene Kollektion nur für Frauen, nennt sich Rotcouture.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbbee (21. Oktober 2009)

@Veloce,

Moment  ich glaube ich habe mich verzählt oder  10 Räder? Ist ja der reine Wahnsinn, die Zahl bekomme ich nicht mal hin, wenn ich all meine Computer zusammen zähle 

@alex Mann von rotwild frau ,

ein komplettes Bild vom Bike wäre sicher lohnenswert, nicht nur die Syntace Kombi. Ists nur die Fotoperspektive oder sieht die obere Schale vom Steuersatz schief aus, da wo die rote Dichtung ist?


----------



## velo1981 (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann jetzt langsam echt nicht mehr mithalten...ich bin anscheinend einfach zu monogam...


----------



## Veloce (21. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Uuuiii... RR oder MTB oder irgendwas dazwischen? Ich trau mich nur 1x1 (Surly) mit Freilauf. Das aber Stahl und starr!



Ist ein Stahlrenner mit Bremsen , Son und Edelux 

Apropos Projekte... ich hab da noch einen moosgrünen Kris King Steuersatz der sehr schön zu einem Titan MTB Rahmen passen würde    und wüßte auch schon wo ich den Rahmen bauen lassen würde ..
Mal sehn ... nach dem Winter...


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> @alex Mann von rotwild frau ,
> 
> ein komplettes Bild vom Bike wäre sicher lohnenswert, nicht nur die Syntace Kombi. Ists nur die Fotoperspektive oder sieht die obere Schale vom Steuersatz schief aus, da wo die rote Dichtung ist?



Hier noch eine Totale. Aufnahme ist schon etwas her. Mittelweile hat's Radl andere Reifen und Pedale. Alles ok mit dem Steuersatz, liegt am Foto 





Und gleich noch eins vom Bike unserer Kleinen.




Ein C1 aus 2008, auch in XS. Aufgenommen im Frühjahr, Sattel noch zu tief.
Mittlerweile passt es gut. (Sie wächst wie verrückt )


----------



## mtbbee (21. Oktober 2009)

Veloce" data-source="post: 6459357"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Apropos Projekte... ich hab da noch einen moosgrünen Kris King Steuersatz der sehr schön zu einem Titan MTB Rahmen passen würde    und wüßte auch schon wo ich den Rahmen bauen lassen würde ..
> Mal sehn ... nach dem Winter...



Ich tippe auf Serotta? 




alex_RCC03 schrieb:


> Ein C1 aus 2008, auch in XS. Aufgenommen im Frühjahr, Sattel noch zu tief.
> Mittlerweile passt es gut. (Sie wächst wie verrückt )



danke  - Rotes Wild finde ich immer wieder schön, meines ist inzwischen Stadt/Arbeitsrad geworden  - und ich wachse nicht mehr (auch XS)


----------



## alex_RCC03 (21. Oktober 2009)

mtbbee schrieb:


> danke  - Rotes Wild finde ich immer wieder schön, meines ist inzwischen Stadt/Arbeitsrad geworden  - und ich wachse nicht mehr (auch XS)



Gerne.....
Mach mich dann mal wieder ab zu den Jungs, viel Spass noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (22. Oktober 2009)

Mein Problem ist die kleine Körpergröße von 1,62 und bei einer Schrittlänge von 75 doch kurzer Oberkörper. Ich suche daher meine Bikes hauptsächlich nach der Oberrohrlänge aus.

Frauenbikes bin ich bisher zwei gefahren: mein Cannondale Rennrad und eine Giant Trance Fully. Die hatten beide eine recht neutrale Optik.

Zur Zeit fahre ich nur unisex Rahmen.

Hier mein Van Nicholas:





Selber zusammengebaut wiegt es Zur Zeit kanpp 9 kg. Ich fahre übrigens Tubeless mit Milch, dasheist normale Reifen und Felgen, die mit Speziellen Band bekleppt werden. Fährt sich super und bisjetzt ohne Pannen.

Meine Enduro:




Das Rad habe ich mir in Frankreich gekauft, da dort kleine Größen viel gängiger sind. Gewicht weiß ich nicht, aber eher über 15 kg. Die schwere Pike werde ich demnächst gegen eine Thor eintauschen.

Mein neues Rennrad wird jetzt ein Maßrahmen, da ich meine Wunschgeometrie nirgends fertig zum kaufen gefunden habe und ich keine Lust mehr auf faule Kompromisse haben.

Der aktuelle Furpark besteht aus 6 Räder und ich könnte auf keines verzichten.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2009)

..das giant find´ich super !!!! 
@alex : .... schönes bike , das rotwild - aber ganz schön teuer .....


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> @Pfadfinderin: Ich sehe schon, wir brauchen einen eigenen Reifen-Fred!    Ich fahre halt bis jetzt immer solches Leichtzeugs (klar, an meinen CC-oder MA-Race-Bikes  ), was sich aber am Enduro radikal ändern wird. Da rotiert dann eine dicke Betty!   Und vielleicht schaffe ich es dann sogar mal, Dir beim Downhill zu folgen!



Hast die schon mal ausprobiert? Ich glaube, für Touren wären mir die echt zu schwer! Die haben ja wahrscheinlich einen Rollwiderstand wie ein Traktor, dafür dürften sie Grip haben wie Sau. Würd mich mal interessieren... Denke mal, für mich ist der Albert ein ganz guter Kompromiss und der tritt sich schon deutlich schwerer als die Nobby Nics. Da ich noch einen Albert im Keller habe, müssen die noch die nächste Saison halten.


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Hast die schon mal ausprobiert? Ich glaube, für Touren wären mir die echt zu schwer! Die haben ja wahrscheinlich einen Rollwiderstand wie ein Traktor, dafür dürften sie Grip haben wie Sau. Würd mich mal interessieren...



Naja, ich gedenke den bockschweren Langhuber (150mm Federweg) nicht gerade über die Alpen zu treten... - obwohl mir gefallen würde, wenn ich´s könnte! Dann wäre ich endlich mal bergauf _und _bergab so schnell wie Du!    Andererseits ist das noch nicht raus: Ich habe schon sehr schnell nicht einmal mehr eine Staubwolke von Dir gesehen!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. Oktober 2009)

Mach dir mal keinen Kopf, auf dem Trail ist dann auch schnell vorbei mit Bolzen! Da ich kein Radlsammler bin (gezwungener Maßen), ist´s halt bei mir one for all, da müssen Kompromisse her. Aber ehrlich, ich glaub, ich wollt mir garnicht immer überlegen, welches Radl ich grad brauch. Dafür fahr ich halt keine Rennen und bin bergauf ne Schnecke, aber damit kann ich leben. Wenn ich Rennen fahren wollte, hätt ich auch gern ein 10-kg Hardtail mit Rutschigen Ralphs drauf. Mit Alpencross-Rucksack bist auch froh, wenn du nicht auf einem bockharten Rad sitzt, aber da bringen dann dicke Walzen schon etwas mehr Komfort.


----------



## Veloce (22. Oktober 2009)

@ sickgirl Dein Van Nicholas ist ne Augenweide .
So ein agiles Rädchen ist ein feines Trailwerkzeug


Ich probier` erst mal von der Stange aus und schreite dann zum MTB Maßrahmen wenn ich die Gabelfrage geklärt  habe .

Welcher Rahmenbauer baut dein Maßrahmen ?


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin wirklich beruhigt, dass ich mit vier Rädern ja scheinbar noch harmlos bin. Auf die Dauer wird es dabei aber sicher nicht bleiben. So ein nettes kleines leichtes Carbonracefully würde mir ja auch noch gefallen...
Toll, was man hier für klasse Damenräde  unterschiedlichster Kategorien zu sehen bekommt.

Das hier ist mein Gemütliches, 100mm FW vorne und hinten für mehr oder weniger flotte Mittelgebirgstouren. Hat aber leider fast 13kg. Den ein oder anderen Marathon und ein 24h-Rennen hat es zwar schon bestritten aber irgendwie bin ich mit meinem Tundra Hardtail doch schneller. Von Nr. 3 und 4 muss ich mal ordentliche Bilder machen.





Mal ne ganz andere Frage, wie breit sind eure Lenker bei welchem Einsatzzweck? Es ging ja mal so ein Hype wegen breiter und gekröpfter Lenker um. Damit habe ich mich absolut nicht wohlgefühlt und auf meinen MTB inzwischen wieder Flatbars mit max. 580mm.
Wie sieht das bei euch aus?

Grüße Tine


----------



## Sickgirl (22. Oktober 2009)

Mein Rennrad habe ich bei Florian Wiesmann bestellt, warte jetzt schon 10 Monate aber Ende November soll es soweit sein.


----------



## trek 6500 (22. Oktober 2009)

---an den fullies hab ich rizer twischen 66 und 68 cm .an den ht`s flat bars . ca. 60 cm ...


----------



## Bergradlerin (22. Oktober 2009)

Mein Hardtail hat einen sehr schmalen Lenker: 56 cm. Ohne Barends natürlich! (Warum "natürlich"? Ooooch, da war mal was...    Auf einem Trail in den Augsburger Wäldern...     Auf einem schmalen Trail...    Einem _zu _schmalen Trail...  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (22. Oktober 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Mein Hardtail hat einen sehr schmalen Lenker: 56 cm. Ohne Barends natürlich! (Warum "natürlich"? Ooooch, da war mal was...    Auf einem Trail in den Augsburger Wäldern...     Auf einem schmalen Trail...    Einem _zu _schmalen Trail...  )



Ich hab sie noch nicht vermißt . Außerdem gibts beim Sturz Dellen
im Oberrohr. 

Ich fahre gerade 58cm Lenker an den Alumountys und am Stevens einen
schmaleren SQ lab Downhill Lenker .

@ sickgirl 
Welches Rahmenmaterial ?


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2009)

...ja, barends an den ht`s ... klar , hilft schon einiges beim zieh´n bergauf , find ich ....


----------



## mountymaus (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich habe mir kürzlich ein "Mädchenrad" aufgebaut. 
Als ich die SRAM-Parts in der Bikerbravo gesehen habe, da musste ich zuschlagen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2009)

DAS gefällt mir!    Ich mag zwar persönlich kein rosa und auch keine Mädchendesigns, aber mountymaus´ Bike ist richtig gut geworden. Ich hatte an meinem Bike halt weiße "Tupfen" gewählt, aber die hat inzwischen halt auch fast schon jede(r)...


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Oktober 2009)

mädchenfahrrad mit ohne rosa dafür an blümchen 












das velo meiner liebsten, voodoo djab ti in 13" knappe 9kg (einer von 3 die ende der 90er üerhaupt nach d-land kamen), in kürze abgelöst von 'nem titus racer x in xs.

ich versteh nicht warum sie immer mit den augen rollt wenn's mal wieder fahrradteile zum geburtstag oder hochzeitstag gibt ...

ciao
flo


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2009)

Tune-Naben!!!


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Oktober 2009)

+ kurbel in 165mm, innenlager


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2009)

Aber was ist das für eine Gabel? Die kenne ich doch...    Aber die ist schon älter, gell?


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Oktober 2009)

2000 sid race


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sickgirl (23. Oktober 2009)

@veloce: natürlich Titan   so schnell kaufe ich dann kein neues Rennrad


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2009)

..das bike von mountymaus gefällt mir auch richtig gut - trotz purpel teilen ..))


----------



## mountymaus (23. Oktober 2009)

Vielen Dank für das nette feedback.



floibex schrieb:


> mädchenfahrrad mit ohne rosa dafür an blümchen



Blumen hat das Bike auch an den Bremshebeln und den Bremsscheiben.

Schaltbremseinheit Hope Mini pink




Bremssattel/ -scheibe




Ich hatte auch nie etwas mit rosa am Hut, doch ich dachte, dass muss ich einfach mal wagen.
Das richtige Outfit dazu bekomme ich zu meinem Geburtstag. Leider kann ich das dann in diesem Jahr nicht mehr nutzen,
da das kurze Sachen sind.
Meine anderen Räder sind absolut nicht im Mädchenstyle.


----------



## scylla (23. Oktober 2009)

@mountymaus  Holla, chic!

Ich hasse pink und pastel, aber so konsequent, wie du das durchgezogen hast 
Die Machos werden Augen machen, wenn du sie damit am Berg stehen lässt.


----------



## ZeFlo (23. Oktober 2009)

mountymaus, sehr geil


----------



## Wolfsblut (23. Oktober 2009)

Du brauchst ... das HIER


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (23. Oktober 2009)

Eines meiner Bikes:






Rahmen, Gabel, Laufradsatz stehen zum Verkauf


----------



## mountymaus (23. Oktober 2009)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Du brauchst ... das HIER




Sehr schick 
doch ich denke, dass der LRS zu den matten Teilen leider nicht passen wird.

Schickes Bike, stimmig aufgebaut


----------



## Wolfsblut (23. Oktober 2009)

Das stimmt allerdings! Vielleicht findet sich ja irgendwann mal ein Käufer oder eine Käuferin 

Das ganze Rädchen war eine echte Herzensangelegenheit und es ziert gerade als Rahmen meine Wand ... aber irgendwann muss eben aussortiert werden. Der Platz fehlt


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2009)

_Scho schee_, wie die Bayern zu sagen pflegt.  
Und Stahlflex. Und Nokon.   

Ich bin ja zum Umbauen inzwischen zu faul. Obwohl ich letzten Winter mein Wunsch-RR aus Einzelteilen zusammengebaut habe. Schräubchen für Schräubchen. Die Ritchey WCS-Vollcarbongabel hat leider nicht gepasst und wartet nun auf einen neuen Rahmen. Und... ja, ich weiß: Für´s Foto wirft man die Kette auf´s große Ritzel!    Und für Nachfragen bzgl. des Rahmens: Scandium! Ein Kilo.


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Oktober 2009)

...das bike von wolfsblut is dann nu so gar net mein ding ...von wegen dem weinerkram .. aber eben geschmacksache ..:.)
aber was anderes : wie fährt sich der speedneedle ???? nicht zuuuuu hart ???


----------



## Wolfsblut (23. Oktober 2009)

Kann dich trösten! Ist auch das einzige Rad aus meinem Stall, was diesen Farbton sein Eigen nennt 

Speedneedle? Einmalig! Fahr den auch auf dem Renner ... ganz prima, das Teil! Aber das ist ja sehr individuell ...


----------



## Wolfsblut (23. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja ... und fotografieren kann ich auch nicht! Die Farben passen perfekt zusammen (die Rosa-Töne)!


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2009)

Speedneedle Marathon, also den humaneren davon, bin ich ein paar Saisonen auf meinem CC-Hardtail gefahren. Da war alles bockhart, es kam also nicht darauf an. Und bei CC sitzt man nicht viel... Jetzt fahre ich längere Strecken - und keinen Speedneedle mehr!


----------



## Wolfsblut (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich fahre den "normalen" Speedneedle. Auch auf richtig langen Strecken ... 
für mich ist er perfekt und nach viel Testerei muss ich mich demnächst auch mal an die Aufgabe begeben, all die, die mir nicht passen, in den Bikemarkt zu stellen 
Hab auch noch die Alcantara Version. Die macht auf Dauer die Hosen kaputt ...


----------



## Wolfsblut (23. Oktober 2009)

Wollt ihr noch eines?

Hier mein Renner, als er noch im Aufbau war. Mittlerweile fertig und lässt sich toll fahren:






Noch ein Lady-Bike, was eigentlich keines ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfsblut (23. Oktober 2009)

Warum ist nur das Bild so groß?


----------



## velo1981 (23. Oktober 2009)

Damit wirs besser sehen können  In allen Details...*Ggg*


----------



## Wolfsblut (23. Oktober 2009)

Da sieht man ja noch mehr, wie unfertig es zu diesem Zeitpunkt war


----------



## Bergradlerin (23. Oktober 2009)




----------



## Veloce (23. Oktober 2009)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> @veloce: natürlich Titan   so schnell kaufe ich dann kein neues Rennrad



Sehr schön ! Das wirst du nicht bereuen .
Ich bin letztes Jahr einen Tommasini Titanmaßrahmen probegefahren .
Ein Traum !
Steht auch noch auf meiner To do Liste.


----------



## Warnschild (26. Oktober 2009)

Das ist schon sehr hübsch!

Mir fehlt derzeit nur der passende Rahmen zu meinem Glück. Er muss klein sein, leicht, schön, passen - und nicht zu teuer....


----------



## mountymaus (26. Oktober 2009)

Veloce" data-source="post: 6466735"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Sehr schön ! Das wirst du nicht bereuen .
> Ich bin letztes Jahr einen Tommasini Titanmaßrahmen probegefahren .
> Ein Traum !
> Steht auch noch auf meiner To do Liste.




Titan ist wirklich ein feines Geröhr. Selbst bei sehr "unruhigem" Untergrund schluckt er die vielen kleinen Schläge einfach nur weg. Es gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsbikes.


----------



## Wolfsblut (26. Oktober 2009)

Warnschild schrieb:


> Das ist schon sehr hübsch!
> 
> Mir fehlt derzeit nur der passende Rahmen zu meinem Glück. Er muss klein sein, leicht, schön, passen - und nicht zu teuer....



Hätte da ein Scale Contessa abzugeben


----------



## Wolfsblut (26. Oktober 2009)

mountymaus schrieb:


> Titan ist wirklich ein feines Geröhr. Selbst bei sehr "unruhigem" Untergrund schluckt er die vielen kleinen Schläge einfach nur weg. Es gehört zu meinen absoluten Lieblingsbikes.



Ein richtig schönes Rädchen  Hatte damals den Rahmen nicht mehr in ganz klein bekommen. Aber er stand lange Zeit auf meiner Wunschliste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Oktober 2009)

Wie verhält sich Titan im Vergleich zu Carbon und Stahl? Im Vergleich zu Alu ist klar. Ich habe zwar schon viel gehört und gelesen, wenn man aber nachfragt, hat dann doch keiner einen Titanrahmen...


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2009)

wie mountymaus schon sagt, schluckt titan halt vor allem die kleinen Vibrationen bei einer Schotterpiste super weg. In Sachen Komfort steht mein Titan Crosser dem Stahl HT mit Starrgabel in nichts nach, trotz breiterer Reifen und obwohl Stahl eigentlich weicher sein sollte. 
Carbon dämpft nicht ganz so gut, obwohl es ja auch schon eine ganz andere Klasse als Alu ist. 

Was man aber nicht vergessen sollte: Die Steifigkeit und Dämpfungseigenschaften werden von der Form und Verarbeitung der Rohre viel mehr bestimmt als vom Material (stichwort Overseizing etc.).

Gruß, Scylla


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Oktober 2009)

Den Vergleich zwischen Stahl-, Alu- und Carbon-MTB habe ich - wenngleich man ja objektiv nicht von einem unmittelbaren Vergleich sprechen kann, wenn die Rahmengeometrie nicht dieselbe ist. 

Ich komme also für mich zu der Formel: Alu ist steif und bockhart, Stahl ist komfortabel, aber auch deutlich weicher, Carbon ist komfortabel und steif. Und Titan? 

Ich träume schon sehr lange von einem Titanbike, aber es sprach immer sehr viel dagegen. Zunächst wäre da der Preis...


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2009)

der Preis ist in der Tat 

Lohnt sich aber mM! Nachdem ich mir dieses Frühjahr ein Seven Mudhoney gegönnt habe, bin ich ein Fan . Jetzt steht ganz klar noch ein HT der selben Firma auf der Wunschliste. Muss aber noch ein bisschen sparen 

Für mich war aber nicht nur der Komfort ausschlaggebend. Eher das Gesamtpaket. Die Vibrationsdämpfung kann man halt auch mit Stahl oder Carbon haben, aber das ist dann halt super weich oder ziemlich sensibel (Carbon). Bei meinem Stahl HT schrappt schon mal die Kette am Umwerfer, wenn ich mich richtig reinstelle, weil sich das Tretlager so verbiegt. 
Carbon... ok, soll ja halten, aber fürs Gelände, und wenn man sein Bike öfters mal wegschmeißt...
Titan bietet auch viel Komfort und sieht eben super schön aus. Plus, es hält auch gerne mal 20 Jährchen ohne Rost und Lackabplatzer (braucht man ja keinen). Und das beste finde ich das Customprogramm von Seven  ideal auf meinen seltsamen Körperbau zugeschnitten


----------



## scylla (26. Oktober 2009)

Ach ja, zum Preis...

ich habe mein schlechtes Gewissen schließlich damit ruhiggestellt, dass ich die Preise für die neusten Carbonrahmen der Kategorie "total geil und total unvernünftig" nachgeschaut habe


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ich orientiere mich auch immer an dem, was noch teurer ist als das, was ich im Auge habe.    Carbonbike hätte ich auch keines, wenn ich´s nicht gesponsert bekommen hätte. Hingelegt hab ich mich damit noch nicht, dafür ist künftig das Enduro da - natürlich aus Alu!  

Mein Stahl-SSP habe ich jetzt zum zweiten Mal zertreten. Einmal war irgendwas am Tretlager Schrott, diesmal der Freilauf...    In der Tat hat der Rahmen ein reges Eigenleben. Aber bei einem Vollstarrbike freut man sich über alles, was flext, und wenn´s das Tretlager ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (26. Oktober 2009)

Wolfsblut schrieb:


> Hätte da ein Scale Contessa abzugeben



Suche eher nach einem RR ;-)


----------



## Sickgirl (27. Oktober 2009)

Stahl und Titan ist aber je nachdem wie man die Rohre auslegt nicht immer nur komfortabel und weich.
Ich habe ein Wiesmann Thurot Stahl als Reiserad aufgebaut: es hat schon voluminöserer Rohre wie meine Stadtschlampe. Ich bin damit auch schon vollbeladen Alpenpässe mit über 80 km/h abgefahren und das Teil lag wie ein Brett auf der Strasse.
Jetzt bei meinen neuen Titanrad hatte ich auch die Wahl zwischen besonders leicht aber weniger steif mit schlanken Rohren oder steifer mit voluminösen Rohren, aber dafür halt schwerer.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Oktober 2009)

Echinopsis schrieb:


> Was für Bikes fahrt ihr und warum habt ihr euch für ein spezielles Lady-Bike bzw. eine Standardrad entschieden



Nach zwei "Fehlversuchen" in punkto passende MTB-Geometrie habe ich mich vor gut 2 Jahren auf die intensive Suche nach dem passenden Bike gemacht. Was ich dabei an "Beratung" - in Fachmärkten wie Fachgeschäften - für die richtige Rahmengröße bei Körperlänge von 163 cm erfahren habe ist nur traurig und leider sehr oft desinteressiert bis inkompetent gewesen. Dazu war es meist nicht möglich ein Bike mehr als nur "eine Runde im Hof" probezufahren. Und  die hier aufgeführten Erfahrungen mit schlechter ausgestatteten "Ladybikes" bzw. unmögliche Farben/Designs kann ich nur bestätigen.

Damit ich den Verkäufern nicht so hilflos gegenüberstand, habe ich habe mich dann mehr mit der Technik beschäftigt als ich eigentlich vorhatte  Hängengeblieben bin ich dann bei einem* Bionicon Edison* in Größe S (Standard, kein Ladybike).

Grund: die geniale, stufenlose Geometrieverstellung mit der ich besser als bei allen anderen die Berge hochkomme und mehr Spaß beim Bergabfahren habe. Ich habe es in einem Laden gekauft, bei dem ich es als Leihrad eine Woche lang in meinem Gelände testen und mir dann ein Bike genau nach meinen (Ausstattungs)Wünschen aufbauen lassen konnte.
Das war nicht gerade billig, aber jeden Euro wert. ich bin glücklich damit, weil es mir von der Geometrie her wie ein (Hand)Schuh paßt


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2009)

Die fehlende / inkompetente Beratung findet man leider immer wieder, und am häufigsten in großen Radläden. Da hat man dann zwar häufig eine große Auswahl, aber wenn man sich nicht selbst sehr gut auskennt, ist man schnell verloren und lässt sich am Ende irgend was unpassendes - viel zu teures für die eigenen Bedürfnisse - andrehen. 

Am besten ist immer noch der kleine Händler des Vertrauens, idealer Weise um die Ecke, der einem auch mal ganz ehrlich sagt, was man eigentlich *nicht* braucht, auch wenn er mehr Geld dabei verdienen würde.


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2009)

@ taunusschnecke
 was ist das denn für eine Gabel, und wie macht sie sich bergauf (vor allem wenns mal steiler wird)? Stört der eingeschränkte Winkel beim Lenken?
Ich stehe gerade auch wieder vor der Überlegung Doppelbrückengabel/normale Gabel mit 18cm FW.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (27. Oktober 2009)

Bionicon verbaut seinen eigenen Gabeln, soviel ich weiß, ist das eine Weiterentwicklung der alten Votec-Gabel.


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Hängengeblieben bin ich dann bei einem* Bionicon Edison* in Größe S (Standard, kein Ladybike).
> 
> Grund: die geniale, stufenlose Geometrieverstellung mit der ich besser als bei allen anderen die Berge hochkomme und mehr Spaß beim Bergabfahren habe.



Das Edison in M (und natürlich in weiß!) hatte ich auch schon unter mir.    Für mich persönlich braucht´s das Verstellen in dieser radikalen Form nicht, aber es ist lustig, damit zu spielen. Das selbe Bike wird ruckzuck vom Downhiller zum Uphiller - naja, fast.   

Ich würde es allerdings aus Gewichts- und Geometriegründen nicht nehmen, weil es mir bergauf zu schwer und zu kurz wäre. (Und verdammt hoch!  )  Nimmt man es länger, wäre es mir wiederum zum Spielen zu lang...    Und noch ein Grund, der dagegen spricht: Mich würde stören, dass ich keine Alternativen in Sachen Federgabel und Dämpfer hätte. Und die Bionicon-Teile sind schweineteuer!  

Für Leute, die das Besondere lieben und zum Spielen allerdings ist es toll!


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Oktober 2009)

@ scylla
Die Gabel ist eine Eigenentwicklung von Bionicon. Sie gehört zum gesamten Bionicon-System, das die stufenlose Anpassung der Bike-Geometrie an das jeweilige Gelände ermöglicht. Das funktioniert so, dass durch Verlagerung des Körperschwerpunktes bei Druck auf den Daumenschalter am Lenker Luft zwischen Gabel und Heck "hin- und her wandert". Dadurch ändert sich gleichzeitig die Federwegslänge der Gabel und die Position der Befestigung des Dämpfers am Hinterbau. 

Die Gabel gab es früher auch einzeln unter dem Namen  "Special Agent" oder "Double Agent". Ob es sie heute noch einzeln gibt, weiß ich nicht. Da müsstest Du mal nach googeln bzw. bei Bionicon anfragen.

Die stufenlose Verstellung ist perfekt bergauf (und auch bergab ). Ich möchte kein anderes Bike mehr  .
Gekauft habe ich es beim "kleinen Händler des Vertrauens um die Ecke" - sprich in Frankfurt, der mich wirklich hervorragend bei der Zusammenstellung der einzelnen Parts bis hin zu den Speichennippeln beraten hat.

Die Geschichte des Bionicon-System ist übrigens hier  zu finden.


----------



## Deleted 61489 (27. Oktober 2009)

@ Bergradlerin
Mir persönlich passt die Geometrie perfekt ... aber das ist natürlich individuell unterschiedlich.

Das Gewicht habe ich mit den entsprechenden Parts auf ca. 13 kg abgespeckt und kann das Edison (größtenteils) auch berghoch treten. Wenn es nicht geht, liegt es aber eher an meiner Luftnot durch die leider kaputtgerauchten Lunge  als am Bike. Weniger Gewicht durch mehr Leichtbau wäre zu Lasten der Funktionalität gegangen.

Ein Alternative in Federgabel und Dämpfer habe ich bisher nicht gebraucht/vermisst.
Teuer ... stimmt. Aber das war es mir wert. Nach den zwei Fehlversuchen und unzähligen Probe-Bikes war es einfach "das Richtige".


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

Tja, meist spart man sich das Gewicht der Bikes ohnehin eher am Geldbeutel ab, als am eigenen Körper...  

Das Bionicon hatte mich zum Grinsen gebracht - und das schaffen nicht viele Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (27. Oktober 2009)

..mich hat damals mein 1. probesitzen auf dem nico bass fr zum fett !! grinsen gebracht . wollte eigentlich bei einem ibc mitglied ein ghost amr probefahren - und wohl auch kaufen ... und dann hatte er unter anderem noch das nicolai in der garage steh´n .total heruntergekommen , verdreckt , mit klebeband verschandelt , platt - total traurig  lehnte  es in der hintersten ecke - ich glaub ´, es hat sogar leise geweint ... 
ich habs mir holen lassen , aufprumpen , hab mich draufgesetzt und noch NIE vorher - und ich hatte zuvor schon wirklich viele bikes gefahren ..- hatte ich das gefühl : DAS ISSES !!!! ich kam aus dem grinsen gar net mehr raus und hab eigentlich schon nach 2 minuten gewusst , dass ich es mitnehmen werde .. das amr hab´ich gar nicht mehr gross beachtet ...  so kanns geh´n , wenn man sich in ein bike verguckt . hat mich - ich fahrs jetzt ein bisschen über ein jahr - noch nie enttäuscht - berauf , wie bergab . es  ist  kein leichtgewicht - 15,4kg , aber in jeder situation prima zu händeln .einzig die übersatndshöhe is nicht sooo ideal - könnte ien ganz klein wenig mehr schrittfreiheit haben - aber das ist wirklich das einzige fehlerchen ..))))


----------



## scylla (27. Oktober 2009)

schööööööööööön (ohne sarkasmus)

Mich hats letztens ähnlich mit dem Liteville 901 erwischt 
Hoffentlich hab ichs bald *nicht erwarten kann*!


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Hoffentlich hab ichs bald *nicht erwarten kann*!



Ich scharre auch verschärft mit den Hufen. Wann kommt denn das neue Bike endlich?!?!


----------



## mangolassi (27. Oktober 2009)

aah 901, super "Lady" Bike 





@ scylla: träum schön


----------



## Bergradlerin (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich grins hier gerade vor mich hin bei der Erinnerung an die seit Jahren bis zum Erbrechen gehörten Sprüche von Männern über ängstliche kleine Mädels mit mieser Fahrtechnik und minderwertigen Bikes. Wenn ich mir Eure Gerätschaften und die Fotos von Euch in Action so ansehe... Aber HALLO!


----------



## scylla (29. Oktober 2009)

@ mangolassi
schöner Aufbau 
bin schon ganz neidisch *haben will*!!


----------



## 42des (29. Oktober 2009)

Taunusschnecke schrieb:


> Nach zwei "Fehlversuchen" in punkto passende MTB-Geometrie habe ich mich vor gut 2 Jahren auf die intensive Suche nach dem passenden Bike gemacht. Was ich dabei an "Beratung" - in Fachmärkten wie Fachgeschäften - für die richtige Rahmengröße bei Körperlänge von 163 cm erfahren habe ist nur traurig und leider sehr oft desinteressiert bis inkompetent gewesen. Dazu war es meist nicht möglich ein Bike mehr als nur "eine Runde im Hof" probezufahren.


 
Hi Taunusschnecke,

habe die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht.

Die Höhe war ein Händler, den ich nach derm Unterschied von zwei Rädern gefragt habe, die im Laden standen und einen Preisunterschied von 1.000 EUR hatten - es ging um Rennräder und ich hatte noch Null Ahnung was welche Gruppe für eine Qualität hat, welche Felgentypen es gibt etc. Was soll ich Euch sagen, der Typ hat doch tatsächlich geantwortet "die Farbe". Ich dachte er wollte mich verar..... Aber er hat total ernst geguckt dabei. Entweder war er selbt inkompetent und dämlich bis zum Umfallen oder er konnte nicht damit umgehen, dass eine Frau nach ernsthaften Bikes fragt. Ich habe mich höflich für die Information gegangen und bin gegangen.

Probefahren konnte ich meistens nur nach sehr vehementem mehrfachen Nachfragen. Dann war aber meisten nicht das Rad in der Größe da, die ich gesucht habe. Und solche Sachen wie "fahren sie mal das hier, das ist ähnlich, hat nur ein kürzeres Oberrohr und ist von einer anderen Marke" gehen gar nicht.

Übrigens auch eine interessante Erfahrung. Ich stelle die Technik-Frage und man(n) schaut bei der Antwort nur meinen Freund an. Hallo? Bin ich Luft? Das Rad ist für MI-I-CH !!!

Ich habe mich letztendlich gegen ein Lady-Bike entschiden, weil ich das Gefühl hatte die Teile seien teurer und die Farben bzw. Designs liessen meistens ziemlich zu wünschen übrig (es sei denn man ist Barbie). Ich habe mir ein normales MTB (und vorher ein RR) individuell anpassen lassen und bei mir paßt es ziemlich genial. 

Auch wenn das einige bestimmt nicht gerne hören (und ich im RR-Forum bestimmt auch schon genug Leute damit genervt habe), aber Rose hat im Laden in Bocholt eine echt geniale und kompetente Beratung und man kann testen bis zum Umfallen.

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. Oktober 2009)

Mein neues Bügeleisen ist da!  

Es ist ein typisches Ladies-Bike: Schön niedrig und kurz, komfortabel und weich, mit breiter Segelstange und großen Pedalen... So richtig was für rückengeschädigte ältere Damen wie mich. Statt Lifta sozusagen.


----------



## scylla (30. Oktober 2009)

@ bergradlerin
schönes Sofa 
sieht aus, als könnte man sich bequem drauf lümmeln (auf der abfahrt) 

die teile für meinen lifta sammeln sich so langsam auch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (31. Oktober 2009)

ich hoffe ich werde auch kurzfristig geduldet um was über die ladybikes in unserer familie zu erzählen. ich habe letztes jahr das cube attention meiner mutter mit teilen aus dem fundus um 2,3kg abgespeckt, davon allein 1,7kg (!) an den laufrädern. leuchtende augen nach der ersten ausfahrt, alle glücklich 

zum zweiten projekt hab ich auch ein paar bilder. völlig überraschend sagte meine kleine schwester auf meine frage nach einem geburtstagsgeschenk, dass ich ihr ein rad aufbauen soll, weil sie die einzige in der familie so ganz ohne rad war. also hab ich sie ein bisschen ausgefragt, was sie sich so vorstellt. 

1. den rosensattel hatte sie mal in nem schaufenster gesehen und fand ihn ganz toll. war genau so teuer wie der rahmen, aber geld spielt ja keine rohloff
2. sie hatte mal während zwei wochen schulpraktikum ein altes bike von mir gefahren, an dem ich nach nem felgenplatzer aus der not (zu lange speichen für die ersatzfelgen aus dem fundus) eine tugend (wurzelspeichung) gemacht hatte, und diese einspeichart wollte sie unbedingt wieder an ihr neues rad. naja, die 1,8-1,5er revos aus dem fundus sind ja schön flexibel, lassen sich gut "wurzeln" und zufälligerweise hatten sie die richtige länge.
3. an eben jenem bike waren (ich war jung und hatte keinen geschmack) goldene patronenhülsen als ventilkappen. die wollte sie auch, aber da habe ich mich gewehrt, das hätte wirklich nicht in das farbkonzept gepasst. sie sagte dann im spaß, was sie sich als alternative vorstellen könne. das gabs natürlich nicht zu kaufen, also musste ich selbst was basteln, aber seht selbst 













rechnerisch kratzt es an der 11kg-marke. die teileliste hab ich dann auf der party samt rad feierlich überreicht. es war übrigens der 18. geburtstag, nicht der 8., wie teilweise angeichts von sattel und ventilkappen gemutmaßt wurde.

wirklich oft gefahren werden die beiden räder nicht, aber das stört mich eigentlich nicht. was ich mit dem betriebenen aufwand (nur als beispiel, die beiden laufradsätze sind selbst eingespeicht, mit tensio und allem drum und dran) sagen wollte, ist glaube ich rübergekommen 

ein nächstes lady-bike-projekt ist glücklicherweise auch in aussicht schade, dass ich ihr meinen alten scott spark in s nicht aufbauen kann, weil ich es mir nicht leisten kann und er wahrscheinlich auch n bisschen zu lang und in der überstandshöhe zu hoch ist. aber ich behaupte dennoch mal, ich werde mich trauen können das ergebnis wieder hier zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (31. Oktober 2009)

Der Sattel geht als Kult durch (und ist außerdem saubequem, wie ich aus eigener Erfahrung am Singlespeed weiß) und die Ventilkappen als Bekenntnis zum Infantilismus.    Das passt schon, Jungs schrauben ganz andere Dinge an ihre Bikes...  

Schade, dass das Teil wenig gefahren wird. Wie wäre es mit Winterpokal?


----------



## crazyeddie (31. Oktober 2009)

da seh ich wenig chancen. aber gut, dafür sieht es immer noch aus wie neu, hat auch was für sich.

ein tipp für die besitzerinnen von unwilligen günstigen federgabeln: ich hab aus den baugleichen rst von mutter und schwester einfach auf einer seite den federstab komplett entfernt. das spart um die 100g wenn ich mich richtig erinnere und jetzt federt die gabel wenigstens ein bisschen. für das rad meiner schwester krieg ich vielleicht noch ne alte sid, damit könnten auch gleich nochmal 500g wegfallen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (31. Oktober 2009)

Wenn du mal in Geldnot bist, solltest du Ventilkappen verkaufen!!!! Könnt mir vorstellen, dass die bei Mecki am Gardasee Kultstatus bekommen


----------



## trek 6500 (31. Oktober 2009)

ja , die ventilkappen lassen mich auch grad fast vom glauben abfallen .... :_))))


----------



## schlammdiva (1. November 2009)

... dann möchte ich eins von meinen auch mal vorstellen. Bin 1,58m groß 
und fahre mit 170er Kurbeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZeFlo (1. November 2009)

... so, die ablösung ist jetzt auch fertig 

titus racer x in xs 
fahrerin auch 158, kurbel 165 






















ciao
flo


----------



## creatini (1. November 2009)

schlammdiva schrieb:


> ... dann möchte ich eins von meinen auch mal vorstellen. Bin 1,58m groß
> und fahre mit 170er Kurbeln.


 
Super schick! Was wiegt das Schätzchen? 
Gruß
Christina


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... so, die ablösung ist jetzt auch fertig







Da sind viele liebevolle Details zu sehen, die mir richtig Freude machen. Jetzt noch Nokons...


----------



## scylla (1. November 2009)

@ fliobex


----------



## creatini (1. November 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... so, die ablösung ist jetzt auch fertig
> 
> titus racer x in xs
> fahrerin auch 158, kurbel 165
> ...


 


Hallo,
da mit die Marke TITUS nicht sagte, habe ich mal gegoogelt. Mannomann, da wären ja alle meine Geometrieprobleme mit einem Bike gelöst. Super Auswahl und dann auch noch so leicht. Und dann habe ich die Preise gesehen. Hui! Aber ich bin beeindruckt.
Gruß
Christina


----------



## ZeFlo (1. November 2009)

... danke fÃ¼r die blumen  

ebay usa beobachten hilft da ungemein, da gibts immer mal wieder racer x'e in den kleinen grÃ¶ssen. eine suche abspeichern Ã¼ber (frame,frame fork,complete bike, 12",13",13",15",s,xs')    
unserer ist neu und z.b. keine 700â¬ inkl. fracht und steuer gekostet. 
der deutsche hÃ¤ndler ek liegt glaube ich be 1500â¬  

ach ja, 9,4 kg 

ciao
flo


----------



## creatini (1. November 2009)

floibex schrieb:


> ... danke für die blumen
> 
> ebay usa beobachten hilft da ungemein, da gibts immer mal wieder racer x'e in den kleinen grössen. eine suche abspeichern über (frame,frame fork,complete bike, 12",13",13",15",s,xs'
> unserer ist neu und z.b. keine 700 inkl. fracht und steuer gekostet.
> ...


 

9,4 kg! Ich glaube ich werde ohnmächtig....
Danke für den Tip. Werde mal schaun. Brauche dann allerdings auch einen Schrauber. Aber Bike und Gewicht sind einfach der Hammer.


----------



## Bergradlerin (1. November 2009)

Puh, da wiegt ja sogar meine Carbonfeile (allerdings in 18") mit R7 und DT Swiss LRS noch ein paar Gramm mehr!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. November 2009)

Der Rahmen wiegt lt. Hersteller 5,5 lbs, was ca. 2,5 kg ist. Ein Rocky Element Scandium ist sogar noch leichter! Das Gewicht wird hauptsächlich bei den Anbauteilen gespart, was ziemlich ins Geld geht! Außerdem kann man halt leider nicht mit 75-80kg incl. Alpencross Gepäck mit einer Magura Marta über die Alpen, damit habe ich leider sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht. Also nur kein Neid Mädels, alles seinem Einsatzzweck!

Ich find ja das rosa Nikolai sehr cool! Hast du da bei deiner Körpergröße kein Problem mit der Überstandshöhe, oder baut die Gabel so niedrig?


----------



## schlammdiva (2. November 2009)

creatini schrieb:


> Super schick! Was wiegt das Schätzchen?
> Gruß
> Christina



10,7 Kg

@Pfadfinderin
die Gabel baut wirklich sehr niedrig. Außerdem ist dieses Bike die CC-Rennsemmel, da ist das mit der Überstandshöhe nicht so tragisch.
Zum Tricksen habe ich noch was wirklich kleines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 42des (6. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Mein neues Bügeleisen ist da!
> 
> Es ist ein typisches Ladies-Bike: Schön niedrig und kurz, komfortabel und weich, mit breiter Segelstange und großen Pedalen... So richtig was für rückengeschädigte ältere Damen wie mich. Statt Lifta sozusagen.


 
  Coooooles Bike 

Die Pedale sind echt klasse. Muss auch mal schauen, dass ich mir andere dranschraube im Winter.

Bis dann,

Ina


----------



## 42des (6. November 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Wenn du mal in Geldnot bist, solltest du Ventilkappen verkaufen!!!! Könnt mir vorstellen, dass die bei Mecki am Gardasee Kultstatus bekommen


 
Die Ventilkappen sind echt der Hammer   

So'ne will ich auch!

Viele Grüße,

Ina


----------



## Bergradlerin (6. November 2009)

42des schrieb:


> Ventilkappen



Ven... WAS?!?!


----------



## ollo (7. November 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> aah 901, super "Lady" Bike
> .............
> @ scylla: träum schön




@ mangolassi,

sehr schöner Aufbau  ich hoffe Du hast richtig viel Spaß mit dem Bike (ich fahre es selber auch  )

Mal sehen ob sich meine Frau irgendwann auch mal für ein "Bigbike" entscheidet (Spaß hat Sie ja am Bergab fahren), dann auch in einer Ihrer Lieblingsfarben, stehen ja 160 bei Liteville zur Verfügung ......momentan ist Sie mehr als Glücklich mit Ihrem Liteville 301, einfach gut gelöst die Rahmen in Oberrohrlängen einzuteilen und die Sitzhöhe über die sehr lange Sattelstütze zu Regulieren , gerade wenn der Oberkörper länger ist als die Beine.


und sorry wenn ich in euer Ladys Only Forum platze......ist nur so das ich als "Schraubender Mann" hier die besten Tips und die Bunttesten Teile  für ein Ladybike zu sehen bekomme. 

....so bin auch schon wieder weg

gruß Ollo


----------



## Female (7. November 2009)

Hier noch mein 07er Norco Six II (Grösse S, um die 16 kg).
Das gute Stück wird jedoch "aussortiert", bin gerade dabei mir ein Canyon Torque ES aufzubauen.


----------



## starlit (7. November 2009)

Female schrieb:


> ... bin gerade dabei mir ein Canyon Torque ES aufzubauen.



Wieso denn das? Ein paar Teile austauschen, vielleicht, aber aufbauen lohnt sich bei den Ausstattungen und vor allem bei den Preisen bei Canyon doch nicht wirklich?
Dann eher noch das Canyon ausschlachten, den Rahmen verkaufen und einen anderen Rahmen mit den Teilen aufbauen (lassen).
Oder hast du einen ausgeschlachteten Rahmen gekauft?


----------



## Female (7. November 2009)

starlit schrieb:


> Wieso denn das? Ein paar Teile austauschen, vielleicht, aber aufbauen lohnt sich bei den Ausstattungen und vor allem bei den Preisen bei Canyon doch nicht wirklich?
> Dann eher noch das Canyon ausschlachten, den Rahmen verkaufen und einen anderen Rahmen mit den Teilen aufbauen (lassen).
> *Oder hast du einen ausgeschlachteten Rahmen gekauft?*



Jep, hab ich. Wollte eigentlich gar nicht wechseln, weil ich mit dem Norco recht happy bin, aber konnte den 09er-Rahmen (neu, nie gefahren) saugünstig haben.
Ausserdem bin ich ein "Selbstaufbau-Kind".  Ich mag alles schön nach meinem Gusto haben und komme auch günstig an die Teile ran, von daher...


----------



## Foxie (7. November 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
dann will ich mal meine MTB´s zeigen


----------



## mangolassi (7. November 2009)

@ ollo & scylla: dankeschön
eigentlich ist es zusammengewürfelt mit allem was da war, aber so ist es ganz brauchbar
mir wär ja mehr Farbe lieber, aber die kostet bei Liteville halt gleich 250 extra und verlängert wahrscheinlich auch noch die Lieferzeit
da die Gabel nur geliehen ist, träum ich weiter von ner roten Boxxer Team

ach und ich find schon dass wir gelegentlichen Männerbesuch dulden können, wenns um Tipps fürs Lady-Bike geht (nicht nur weil Weihnachten nicht mehr weit hin ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (7. November 2009)

42des schrieb:


> Die Ventilkappen sind echt der Hammer
> 
> So'ne will ich auch!
> 
> ...



kurze anleitung:

man nehme zwei schwalbe 14a xxlight-schläuche, die haben die schönen transparenten kappen. dann sucht man sich im schreibwarenladen seines vertrauens zwei bleistifte mit schönen figuren aus, zieht die figuren vorsichtig herunter, bohrt das loch in ihrem hintern mit der bohrmaschine etwas größer und klebt die ventilkappen rein, fertig.


----------



## scylla (7. November 2009)

Hab endlich auch mein neues Lady-Bike 











So schön sauber ist mein kleines Dickerchen allerdings nicht lange geblieben. Jetzt ruht er sich grade frisch geduscht von der Einweihungs-Schlammschlacht aus 

Greez, Scylla


----------



## cocoon4life (8. November 2009)

krasser scheiß! 
perfekt! einfach nur perfekt.
mehr wollte ich nich sagen, auf nimmer wiedersehn


----------



## ollo (8. November 2009)

mangolassi;6517872...........

ach und ich find schon dass wir gelegentlichen Männerbesuch dulden können schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo mangolassi,
> Liteville als Unisex Bike ist schon prima, zumal sie auch im neuen 301 Modell nicht nur unterschiedliche Federweg anbieten 120/140/160 mm mit der Freigabe für 180 mm Gabeln, sondern auch die 24 Zoll Laufrad option, sieht doch nichts schlimmer aus wie ein "Minibike" /XS mit 26 Zoll Laufrädern und das was ich hier bisher so an verbauten Teilen gesehen habe, lässt ein schönes und sehr leichtes 160/180 mm wie auch immer man es bezeichnen Bike zu.
> Die Boxxer ist auch eine der Wunsch Gabeln zum 901 bei mir, Alternativ Kowa wegen der Absenkung von 200 auf 30 mm und in Rot sieht die Boxxer bestimmt klasse zum 901 aus, bisher habe ich sie am 901 nur in Schwarz und weiß gesehen.
> 
> ...


----------



## ollo (8. November 2009)

sorry ich noch mal, hab es jetzt erst gesehen, 

@scylla 

sehr sehr schön  , die Rot Eloxierten Teile passen irgendwie immer......wobei Mango 

gruß Ollo


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. November 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> ach und ich find schon dass wir gelegentlichen Männerbesuch dulden können, wenns um Tipps fürs Lady-Bike geht (nicht nur weil Weihnachten nicht mehr weit hin ist)



Genau. Und vielleicht kapiert so endlich auch der eine oder andere Bikehersteller, dass wir Blümchen zwar am Wegesrand attraktiv finden, nicht aber am Freerider!  

@scylla:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> sorry ich noch mal, hab es jetzt erst gesehen,
> 
> @scylla
> 
> ...



Danke! 

Deine Frau freut sich bestimmt über das 901 mit Teilen in "Mango" zu Weihnachten. Trau dich! Probiers aus


----------



## muellerschubert (12. November 2009)

hallo die damenwelt.

als mann habe ich hier mal eine kurze frage. meine frau ist derzeit auch aufs mountainbiken gekommen und da weihnachten vor der tür steht dachte ich mir, ich überrasche sie mal mit einem neuen rad.

mir schwebte hierbei ein rocky mountain vertex 50 lady vor.

zu sehen bsp hier: http://www.hucknroll.com/mountainbike/Rocky-Mountain-Vertex-50-XC-Bike-Womens/RMB0010M.html

ich hoffe nun hier auf einige meinungen zu stoßen, wie dieses bike in der frauenwelt ankommt. vielleicht fährt es ja sogar jemand. das wäre natürlich super.

danke im voruas. ride on!

im übrigen: beeindruckende räder. da könnte sich so jeder mann bei uns in der gegend mal ne scheibe von abschneiden. hut ab und wieder auf.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. November 2009)

Das Vertex ist halt schon ein kultiges Bike. Allerdings wenn du es echt mintgrün kaufen willst, wäre bei mir ein no go. Das gibts auch in silber-schwarz, oder rot-weiß, da ist es echt chic. Ich wollte kein Radl, das schon auf 1km aussieht, wie "lady-bike", hätte bei mir den touch von Eisdielen-Biken. Ehrlich gesagt, ich würde ihr lieber das normale Vertex kaufen, wenn´s ein Rocky Mountain sein soll.


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Sieht interessant aus - wenn einem die Farbe gefällt, ist es mal was anderes. Hat nicht Jede/r.

Das Gewicht ist im Rahmen des durchaus Erträglichen. Da gibt es schwerere Damenbikes, die frau kaum aus dem Keller gewuchtet kriegt.

Die Kassette wird nicht reichen; eine 11-32 an einem Damenbike halte ich für sehr optimistisch. Mindestens 34 oder (wenn´s in die Berge gehen soll) 36 finde ich okay. Man (frau!) erspart sich viel Schweiß und schlechte Laune. Vor allem, weil Frauen ohnehin schon oft hinterher fahren...

2.10er Reifen finde ich auch zu schmal für guten Grip. Aber das lässt sich bei Gelegenheit tauschen in 2.25er. 

Deore-Shifter... Naja. Sie funktionieren zwar zuverlässig, sind aber sehr kraftaufwendig mit dem Daumen zu schalten. Männer merken das kaum, aber selbst ich mit meinen neuen SLX-Schaltern und reichlich Kraft plage meinen armen Daumen schon sehr. Auf Dauer nimmt man dann eben die ganze (meist linke) Hand - nicht wirklich Sinn der Sache. XT gehen deutlich leichter, noch besser finde ich als überzeugte Gripshifterin Drehschalter. Geschmacks- und Gewohnheitssache, ich weiß...

160er Scheibe vorn ist okay, wenn frau nicht zu schwer ist (deutlich unter 70 Kilo) und nicht 1000HM am Stück im freien Fall durchs Karwendel rauscht. Da kam meine 160er nämlich gewaltig ins Schwitzen. Ich auch... Aber hier ist auch schnell mal getauscht, wenn die Grenze erreicht ist. 

Denk an die Kurbel! Man kann sie ja offenbar zwischen 170 und 175 wählen. Lieber kürzer als länger! Außer Deine Liebste ist 1,80 groß... 

Mein Fazit: Ich würde mich darüber freuen! Und je länger ich die Farbe ansehe... Doch ja, ist ein Hingucker. Witzig.


----------



## mangolassi (12. November 2009)

Bei euch in der Gegend ist es auch flacher, oder?

Ein Rad ohne Probefahrt kaufen? Das könnte bei mir arg in die Hose gehen. Wir kennen ja deine Frau nicht.

Wenn dann würd ich beim Händler fragen ob sie nach dem Kauf noch Sattel, Vorbau und so anpassen kann.
Die Ausstattung ist ja nicht schlecht, die Farbe find ich auch gut (aber ich find jede Farbe toll solange es bunt ist), die Laufräder wären nichts für mich.
Aber die Blümchen und Schnörkel: da wurde 2 Posts über dir schon alles gesagt.

Ladybikes die ich aus der Praxis kenne sind Ghost und Cube: Ghost sind eher MTB-Replicas mit Trekking-Geometrie, damit würde ich vom Wald wegbleiben. Cube scheinen mir ganz anständig, grad für kleinere Mädels, da hab ich oft leuchtende Augen gesehen.


----------



## Jennfa (12. November 2009)

Sehe ich ähnlich, Reifen und Kassette würde ich ebenfalls tauschen. Wird sich zeigen ob vorne ne 180er Scheibe nicht besser wäre und ob ihr die Bremsen für ne längere Abfahrt taugen. Ich denke sie möchte ja auch erstmal reinschnuppern, oder? . Da sie Änfängerin ist wird sie wohl eh noch nicht sofort wissen was ihr so gefällt, das zeigt sich erst mit der Zeit (Vorbau, Sattel, etc.). Wegen der Größe wäre natürlich ne Probefahrt toll, da kann man sich leicht täuschen. Die Farbe hat mal was ! 

Grüße Jenna


----------



## muellerschubert (12. November 2009)

das nenne ich mal flott mit den antworten. vielen dank.

ja, das projekt ist etwas schwierig. es gibt ja solche und solche frauen. meine gehört zu der kategorie pink, lila mit blümchen und ranken. 

da es in diesem bereich leider, und ich habe schon lange gesucht, keinen vernünftigen rahmen gibt, als dass ich es selber bauen könnte, habe ich halt ein problem.

wenn es zu "technisch" aussieht, wird es ihr nicht gefallen. und das rocky hat auch eine solide ausstattung, auf der man gut aufbauen kann. und enspricht schon mal optisch dem angestrebten bereich.

auch weiß ich nur zu gut aus eigener erfahrung, dass eine neubauprojekt sicherlich wieder in einer material-supergau-schlacht enden wird. das habe ich vor kurzem erst wieder bei meinem rocky erlebt, dass binnen kürzester zeit in immense preisregionen geschnellt ist.

das mit der kassette habe ich noch nicht so bedacht. ich selber fahre auch 11-32, aber ich denke der einwand ist sicherlich gut. da besteht ggf. noch nachrüstbedarf. zum anfang sollte es aber reichen, da es bei uns tatsächlich noch nicht so bergig ist.

Kurbel hatte ich auch schon wegen der länge auf dem plan. da schließt man(n) zu schnell auf andere und vergisst auch zu schnell auch andere körperformen und muskelausbildungen, wie eben kassette und übersetzung. 

bremse mit 160er scheibe sehe ich deshalb auch erstmal unproblematisch, fahre ich selber und wiege über 70kg.

mal sehen, ob ich hier einen ortsansässigen rocky händler findet, der was zum testen und vielleicht für einen guten preis da hat.

nett finde ich (teilweise) auch die scott contessa reihe. mal sehen, mal sehen, ist nicht ganz leicht. 

aber vorweg schon einmal super herzlichen dank für die tollen antworten.


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Das mit dem zeit- und kostenaufwendigen Selbstaufbau kenne ich. Ich habe mein Rennrad aus gefühlten 1.000 Einzelteilen, die ich über ein Jahr gekauft und ersteigert hatte, selbst aufgebaut. Für gefühlte 10.000 Euro...    

Ich denke, an diesem Bike hätte sie schon ein paar Jahre Freude. Aber klar: Eine Probefahrt ist natürlich schon Pflicht, wenn man nicht genau Bedarf und Maße (die eigenen und die des Radls) kennt.


----------



## ollo (12. November 2009)

@muellerschubert,

wenn ich Dir  als mann  mal antworten darf, bei den Bremsen hatte ich auch gedacht klein wird schon ausreichen, ist ja nicht so schwer meine mir angetraute.....aber weit gefehlt, ich habe den Faktor dauer-angst-bergab-bremsen vergessen und so rauchte sich ein Belag nach dem anderen ab. Das war in der Anfangszeit, die Sie dann mit einer AVI  Code hinter sich brachte, mitlerweile gehen 160 / 180 mm Scheiben ohne das ich Ersatzbeläge im Rucksack haben muß.

Genauso wie ich mich mit der Lenkerbreite verschätzt habe, erst 580 mm und nach dem Sie mal einen 630 mm breiten Lenker gefahren ist, mußte  ich meinen am nächsten Tag rausrücken, wie gut das ich mit selber schon einen breiteren bestellt hatte 

Wenn schon Bunt das Rad, dann wäre mein Plan, irgendeine Farbe ordern, das Rad zur Lebenshilfe bringen die Pulvern das für 60,- neu, Airbruscher suchen, Muster Blümchen, Bienchen, Totenköpfe was auch immer drauf und noch mal karpulvern lassen......der Aufwand, immer je nachdem wie groß die Augen Deiner Frau werden sollen, wenn tatata das neue Rad auf dem Hof steht 

schrieb der Ollo und verschwand auch wieder


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. November 2009)

Scott Contessa ist ja viel schweres Zeug für viel Geld dran! Bevor du über ein 34-Ritzelpaket nachdenkst (Gewicht), kannst genausogut ein 20-er Kettenblatt dranschrauben und hast dann noch eine bessere Übersetzung, Gewicht spart es auch noch mehr als 22:34. Es braucht übrigens mehr Bremspower, wenn man von Affenzahl auf Zockeltempo in der Kurve runterbremst, als wenn man in langsamen Tempo dauerbremst. Bis vor paar Jahren ist man auch alles mit 2,1er Reifen gefahren, das ging auch, ohne dass man nennenswert mehr geschoben hat. Das finde ich alles im grünen Bereich, zumal man das leicht nachrüsten kann, wenn der 1. Statz mal abgefahren ist.

@ollo: Ein Rocky würd bei mir immer ein Rocky bleiben, das würd ich nie in ein Noname umlackieren lassen, egal welches Design.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ollo (12. November 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> ......
> 
> @ollo: Ein Rocky würd bei mir immer ein Rocky bleiben, das würd ich nie in ein Noname umlackieren lassen, egal welches Design.



das hätte ich auch nicht wagen wollen ein Rocky zu "verschandeln" und Nomane schon mal gar nicht, ich hatte irgendwo mal ein umgepulvertes Nicolai gesehen, da hat der Fahrer, Nicolai neu drauf Airbrushen lassen, sah aus wie mit Kreide draufgeschrieben und auf den 2. Blick hatte das wirklich was und ein paar Ersatz Decals rückt jeder Hersteller doch gerne raus 

Das mit dem Pulvern war ein allgemeiner Gedanke an die hier reichlich mitlesenden Männer, wenn es mal ein besonderes Bike werden soll und wie so oft sieht man-n  den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht..... 

gruß ollo


----------



## mountymaus (12. November 2009)

Auch ein feines Ladybike...
Einst musste der Storck Bandit für mein GT Xizang zerlegt werden. Nun, nach einigen Jahren dachte ich mir,
dass ich es doch wegen des Umbaus meines Jubizaskars wieder aufbauen könnte, da wieder Teile "übrig" waren.

Nun steht er fertig als *Winterrad* zum Fahren bereit...
Im Sommer wird er nicht in der Kammer des Schreckens (GT-Bike-Room) stehen, sondern diesen Platz gegen einen Garagenplatz tauschen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. November 2009)

@ ollo:
Weißt du wen, der eine Pulverbeschichtung abbeizt und eloxiert? Das würde nämlich gleich paar 100g sparen, und mein Rahmen ist mit 3080g echt schwer :-(


----------



## ollo (12. November 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ ollo:
> Weißt du wen, der eine Pulverbeschichtung abbeizt und eloxiert? Das würde nämlich gleich paar 100g sparen, und mein Rahmen ist mit 3080g echt schwer :-(




@Pfadfinderin,

ich weiß das Nicolai Eloxiert, liegt aber im 400-500  bereich, ob sie auch abbeizen weiß ich nicht, irgendwann hatte ich mal kontakt zu einer  Firma in Hannover, komme jetzt aber nicht mehr auf den Namen und dort hatte man bedenken einen schon mal gepulverten Rahmen zu Eloxieren. 
Ob der Preis die Ersparniss von vielleicht 200-250g  wert ist   da gibt es bestimmt bessere alternativen um Gewicht sparen. 

Wenn es eine neue Farbe bekommen soll, habe ich im Pulverbereich mit der Firma Gleiss sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

gruß ollo


----------



## Frau Rauscher (12. November 2009)

mal ne Frage zwischedurch: Ich lese hier öfters mal: kürzere Kurbel.

Wo liegt der Vorteil? Bringt es Vorteile bei einer Körpergröße von 1,66? Bringt es auch Nachteile?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. November 2009)

Danke Ollo, mit meiner Pulverung bin ich schon zufrieden. Wenn ich es nochmal pulvern lassen wollte, würde ich es wieder bei Steppenwolf machen lassen, zumal die bei mir um die Ecke sind und die Lackqualität wirklich 1a ist. Mir wär´s jetzt nur ums Gewicht gegangen. Aber wenn das eventuell Probleme macht, lass ich es lieber, da ich mit der Rahmenperformance sehr zufrieden bin. Gewicht sparen ist immer teuer...


----------



## ollo (12. November 2009)

@ Pfadfinderin
bitte gern geschehen. 


@Frau Rauscher,

ist zwar ein wenig was zu lesen, erklärt es aber recht gut 
http://www.smolik-velotech.de/technik/18positi.htm

gruß Ollo


----------



## ZeFlo (13. November 2009)

die damen, die auch gerne in leicht basteln, 
sollten unbedingt hier einen blick drauf werfen 

eine klasse übersicht die regelmässig aktualisiert wird.
"gewicht machen" muss nicht zwanghaft in den ruin führen...

der leicht-aber-preiswert-fred dazu aus dem leichtbau forum. 

ciao
flo


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. November 2009)

Viele Sachen in der Liste sind aber eher für Racer? Ein Lenker mit max. 600mm ist ja was für Spastiker, aber nichts um damit Hochgebirgstrails zu fahren, ebenso die Reifen. Die Gabeln haben alle wenig Federweg, etc. Wenn man ein Tourenfully mit 130-140mm Federweg aufbauen will, was man dann auch artgerecht bewegt, ist einfach mit vielen Leichtbauteilen Schluß. :-( Leider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. November 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ein Lenker mit max. 600mm ist ja was für Spastiker



Ich fahre einen 56er Lenker an meinem MA/CC-Bike - Du kennst es, das Mescalin. Also ich komme klar, besser als jetzt mit dem Panzer. Der hat ausladende 70 cm zu bieten, mit denen ich im Wald schon sehr genau Maß nehmen muss, um auf meinen Trails zwischen den Bäumen durch zu treffen. Und wenn ich an dem Geweih ziehen müsste, um den Berg hochzukommen, hätte ich bald Rückenprobleme. Deshalb eben am Racer der Lenker in Schulterbreite, ein langer Vorbau und viel Überhöhung.

CC-Bikes sind für Touren eher nichts und im Hochgebirge eher fehl am Platz, da gebe ich Dir recht. Zu filigran, zu unkomfortabel (Überhöhung!), zu wenig standfeste Bremsen, zu teuer, zu anfällig etc. Obwohl viele Kollegen ja zeigen, dass es geht... Normalerweise aber wissen die Biker, was sie vorrangig fahren. Wer sich auf Rennen rumtreibt, wird sich entsprechend ausstatten.

Wenn man viel Geld für viele Bikes hat (oder einen Sponsor), kann man sich je nach Anforderung was bereithalten - hat dann aber auch die Qual der Wahl. Ansonsten gilt es, die eierlegenden Wollmilchsau zu finden. Das Ding ist dann sicher zwar nicht schwer, aber Leichtbau mit Titan und Carbon? Wohl kaum.


----------



## ZeFlo (13. November 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Viele Sachen in der Liste sind aber eher für Racer? Ein Lenker mit max. 600mm ist ja was für Spastiker, aber nichts um damit Hochgebirgstrails zu fahren, ebenso die Reifen. Die Gabeln haben alle wenig Federweg, etc. Wenn man ein Tourenfully mit 130-140mm Federweg aufbauen will, was man dann auch artgerecht bewegt, ist einfach mit vielen Leichtbauteilen Schluß. :-( Leider...



geil, chovi sprüche in 'nem frauenforum  
da werden sich einige der mitleserInnen bedanken, dass sie von dir als spast bezeichnet werden.

lenkerbreite ist wie sattel 'ne ziemlich persönliche angelegenheit, zudem hat sie speziell bei kleineren frauen und männern, auch 'ne ergnonomische komponente. 

sinnvoller leichtbau ist überall möglich, abhängig von einsatzgebiet und vor allem fahrkönnen der/desjenigen die/der baut, rsp. für die/den aufgebaut wird. 
für weniger körpergewicht und körpergrösse (sprich geringere hebel) können ohne probleme teile verwendet werden, die in der 80kg/180+cm klasse als krasses leichbauteil durchgehen. 

in der übersicht sind 'ne menge teile zu finden die genau unter diese kategorien fallen. frau kann aber natürlich nur das sehen wollen was nicht passt ...

flo


----------



## trek 6500 (13. November 2009)

@mounty : sehr geiles storck !!!


----------



## Echinopsis (14. November 2009)

Ich habe an allen Bikes Lenker mit 560 bis 580mm Breite. Nachdem ich zuvor mit breiteren Lenkern immer üble Verspannungen und Rückenprobleme hatte, sind die alle ausgetauscht worden, jetzt fühle ich mich wohl und vermisse breite Lenker absolut nicht.

Gruß Tine


----------



## trek 6500 (14. November 2009)

..hab nur an dem enduro und am all mountain 66 er lenker . sonst - die flats - auch weniger .-


----------



## mountymaus (14. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> @mounty : sehr geiles storck !!!



Danke, ist "nur" das Winterbike. Ansonsten habe ich eine kleine Macke und sammele GT's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muellerschubert (17. November 2009)

hallo liebes forum,

irgendwie bin ich leider mit meiner entscheidung noch nicht weiter, welches mtb es für meine frau werden soll.

eines steht jedoch fest: basteln werde ich nicht selber. wie bereits gesagt kann ich mich dann immer nicht zurück halten und dann wird es zu teuer.

das von mir genannte rocky würde sich natürlich markentechnisch prima an der seite meines rocky mountain vertex carbon machen. aber naja.... markenfetischismus ist ja nicht alles. 

ich bin hier noch auf zwei interessante bikes gestoßen. diesmal allerdings im vollgefederten bereich.

einmal dieses: http://www.rockmachine-germany.de/p...-Mountain-Bikes/Hai-Life-FS-RC-Bike-2009.html

oder aber dieses: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a11219/cube-stereo-wls-black-purple-print-2009.html?

sind beides auch schöne räder, und auch die ausstattung ist durchaus auf einem guten niveau.

günstigster anbieter für das hai habe ich gesehen für rund 1500 euro und der ist hier bei mir um die ecke. das ist schon mal ne ansage. das cube liegt ca. 300 euro drüber. das rocky auch bei ca. 1500. ist halt nicht einfach.

fährt zufällig eine lady ein cube oder ein hai bike? über erfahrungen würde ich mich sehr freuen. danke.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. November 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich über Hai-Bikes bislang nichts Gutes gehört habe... Vielleicht Zufall?


----------



## scylla (17. November 2009)

@muellerschubert
Mit dem Stereao kann ich dir zwar nicht weiterhelfen. Ich hatte aber mal das AMS 125 in der Herrenversion (ist immer noch in der Familie vorhanden  ). Der Rahmen von Cube ist ganz in Ordnung, und die Ausstattung im Vergleich zu anderen Bikes ja meistens besser. Mir war allerdings schon das AMS ein bisschen zu wipp-anfällig und schwammig. Das Stereo ist ja beim Federweg noch ein bisschen drüber, also würde ich schätzen, dass es da noch mehr wippt. Jetzt hab ich das Cube meinem Freund abgetreten (Verkehrte Welt, was ) und mir ein Rocky Element gegönnt. 
Vom "Händler meines Vertrauens" habe ich mir allerdings schon ein paar Gruselgeschichten von total (irreparabel) verzogenen Cube-Rahmen anhören müssen, die bei ihm gelandet sind. Wobei ich aber auch nicht weiß, ob das nicht übertrieben ist...
Also aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich persönlich eher zu Rocky tendieren. 

LG, Scylla


----------



## muellerschubert (17. November 2009)

@scylla

ja ein element ist auch schon ein verdammt nettes vehikel. ich habe damals lange drüber nachgedacht, statt des vertex ein element zu kaufen (also nur den rahmen). 

aber ich bin da so etwas retro. als ich mit dem mtb anfang gab es so etwas wie fully oder federgabel noch nicht. und ich bin einfach ein größerer fan von einem soliden hardtail.

aber vielleicht werde ich nächstes jahr nochmal in mich gehen und das thema fully für mich aufwärmen.

das element steht dann definitv an pos. 1 meiner nachdenkensliste. 

mfg


----------



## scylla (17. November 2009)

kommt halt auch darauf an, was man damit macht. Also nur zum Tourenfahren (nicht gerade Hochalpin) reicht ein HT ja wirklich aus. 

Wenn ihr öfters mal zusammen fahren wollt, solltest du mM halt drauf achten, dass ihr wenigstens dieselbe "Klasse" von Bike habt. Also nicht du auf nem HT und sie auf 140mm Federweg! Sonst hat immer irgendwo einer einen Nachteil, und das nervt... kenne ich aus eigener Erfahrung. 
Früher hatte mein Freund nur so ein City-Trekking-Irgendwas, und ich bin dann nebenher mit meinem Fully gefahren. Sah komisch aus und gab eigentlich nur Streit, weil er im Gelände nicht zurecht kam, und ich auf Asphalt den Berg runter langsam war. Deswegen hab ich ihm dann auch das Cube geschenkt, statt es zu verkaufen. Praktisch, dass er etwa gleich groß ist wie ich . Die paar Male, die ich ihn jetzt zu ner Tour überreden kann hat zumindest technisch keiner einen wirklichen Nachteil, und das macht die ganze Sache viiiiiel entspannter


----------



## Qland (17. November 2009)

Ich habe mir vor einer Woche zum Einstieg ein Ghost Miss RT 5100 gekauft.Konnte es bisher noch nicht großartig fahren weil es ständig regnet.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. November 2009)

Qland schrieb:


> Ich habe mir vor einer Woche zum Einstieg ein Ghost Miss RT 5100 gekauft.Konnte es bisher noch nicht großartig fahren weil es ständig regnet.http://www.bunny-hop.de oder auch unterhttp://www.rockmachine-germany.de


*
Erklärst Du mir bitte, was die Links zu bedeuten haben?*


----------



## Qland (17. November 2009)

Ohohoh hat nicht geklappt dann versuche ich es noch einmal.http://http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p3469_Ghost-Bikes-Miss-RT-5100-2009.htmlSorry mache so was zum ersten mal.Wollte euch mein Bike mal zeigen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. November 2009)

Qland schrieb:


> Ohohoh hat nicht geklappt dann versuche ich es noch einmal.http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc product_info.php?info-p3469_Ghost-Bikes-Miss-RT-5100-2009.html.Sorry mache so was zum ersten mal.Wollte euch mein Bike mal zeigen.



Jetzt erscheint wenigstens eine Fehlermeldung und keine Sex-Seite mehr...


----------



## Qland (17. November 2009)

Hat schon wieder nicht funktioniert bin irgendwie kein Computerfreak.Naja bin schon froh das ich es bis ins Forum geschaft habe ohne die festplatte gelöscht zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (17. November 2009)

@müllerschubert : ..fahre 3 cubes - ein twilite , ein ams und ein ltd pro : alles in 16 zoll - bin 1,68 gross, 80er schrittlänge - bin mit alle sehr zufrieden !! guckst du : !!! gruss, kati


----------



## scylla (17. November 2009)

ich bin mal so frei...

hoffentlich ist's das richtige


----------



## mangolassi (17. November 2009)

@muellerschubert: die Frage ist halt tatsächlich was deine Frau mit dem Bike anstellen wird, wie groß, wie schwer sie ist, am besten noch die Schrittlänge.
Das Stereo hätte ja genug Potential, dass sie dich nächstes Jahr bergab versägt, aber wenn sie neu einsteigt, kann sie damit genauso gut überfordert sein. Ich fahr ja mit dem Hardtail alles was ich mit dem DH-Bike auch fahre, aber ich denke die meisten Einsteiger sehen das anders. Vielleicht wird sie sich mit nem Fully sicherer fühlen, wenn ihr zusammen fahrt, vielleicht ist es ihr auch berghoch zu schwer.
Cool wärs wenn sie ein paar Räder testen würde, aber selbst dann kann sie in einem halben Jahr total angefixt sein und was ganz anderes wollen.
Das Stereo sollte wegen des Hinterbaus weniger wippen als das AMS.
Schade dass es vorn keine Steckachse hat, dann wärs perfekt zum heizen. Und die Reifen gehen halt gar nicht, aber wenn sie am Anfang nur Forstautobahnen fährt, ist sie auch wieder froh drüber. Ich hab als Händlerin mit Cube auch nicht mehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht als mit anderen (namhaften) Herstellern. Ich hab ja schon erwähnt, dass ich Cube für echte Frauenversteher halte, (aber ich gehör ja federwegsmäßig nicht zur Zielgruppe) und die Syntace-Teile wirken vertrauenerweckend. Über Hai hört man halt nicht oder nichts gutes, aber ob da soviel dran ist? Ausstattung ist ja ok, wär ein Kompromiss, wenn du meinst dass sie lieber hoch als runter heizt.

@scylla: so einen hatte ich auch mal, ein Glück hat der jetzige mehr Federweg


----------



## muellerschubert (17. November 2009)

vielen dank für die antworten.

also ich denke, nachdem ich auch nochmals intensiv google bemüht habe, scheidet das hai aus.

derzeit tendiere ich eigentlich doch eher zum rocky. da wir aus der nähe von hannover kommen ist die nächst höhere erhebung der deister. ansonsten noch der harz. das wars. vor unserer haustür befinden sich mehr oder weniger kleine hügel und forstautobahn.

also ist eigentlich ein hardtail eigentlich ausreichend. das cube könnte vom federweg her etwas überdimensioniert sein. rein optisch finde ich die farbgebung sehr interessant. ein hardtail geht auf unseren forstautobahnen vor der haustür einfach besser vorwärts als ein fully.

aber danke und: tollter thread.


----------



## trek 6500 (17. November 2009)

@mangolassi : ..der hinterbau meines ams wippt nicht .... !


----------



## mangolassi (17. November 2009)

hab ich auch nicht behauptet, mich wundert schon dass der bei scylla wippt, ich mein ja nur das der Stereo-Hinterbau noch tretbarer sein müsste


----------



## Pfadfinderin (17. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Vom "Händler meines Vertrauens" habe ich mir allerdings schon ein paar Gruselgeschichten von total (irreparabel) verzogenen Cube-Rahmen anhören müssen, die bei ihm gelandet sind. Wobei ich aber auch nicht weiß, ob das nicht übertrieben ist...
> 
> LG, Scylla



Ich glaube nicht, dass das übertrieben ist, denn eine Freundin von mir hatte dasselbe Problem, ohne mit dem Rad aber extrem gefahren zu sein oder dass ein Sturz hätte den Hinterbau verbiegen können. Sie hat erst 2x den Dämpfer getauscht, bevor bei Cube selber festgestellt wurde, dass der Hinterbau verzogen ist. Aber da war sie natürlich selber schuld... Und ein Freund hatte heuer bei einem nagelneuen Cube einen Rahmenbruch, wenigstens der ging auf Garantie. Ist aber trotzdem innerhalb der Saison ärgerlich. Mein Mann fährt schon das 3. Rocky (1x Element, 2x Slayer), super Räder! Bockelsteif und trotzdem nicht schwer.


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. November 2009)

Eine Freundin von mir fährt auch ein Rocky-Fully. Sie ist mit ihren 180 alles andere als ein Leichtgewicht... Und wie die das Bike hernimmt!  

  Aber das Teil hält.


----------



## Rseven (17. November 2009)

Hier auch ein Frauenbike (das mal ein Männertrainings/Racebike war).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. November 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> hab ich auch nicht behauptet, mich wundert schon dass der bei scylla wippt, ich mein ja nur das der Stereo-Hinterbau noch tretbarer sein müsste



Meine Wipp-Aussage hat sich wohl schlimmer angehört, als es tatsächlich gemeint war. Sonst hätte ich mir das Teil ja nicht gekauft 
War eben mein erstes Fully, und wenn man dann im Laufe der Zeit auf mehr Bikes "probegesessen" ist, merkt man schnell, dass es auch noch besser geht. Im Vergleich zum Rocky fährt das Cube eben schon ... wie soll ich sagen... schwammig.


----------



## muellerschubert (25. November 2009)

so liebe ladies. für meine frau ist es das rocky mountain vertex 50 geworden.

habe es bei den lieben engländern gekauft. dort war es bereits am günstigsten und am wochenende gab es nochmals 10% rabatt.

sprich ich habe einen sagenhaften preis von 1250 euro für das schmuckstück bezahlt. da konnte ich nicht widerstehen.

die frage ist nur, wie kriege ich es unter den weihnachtsbaum???

bis denne


----------



## tussibike.de (25. November 2009)

Huhu,

ich mag Blümchen, aber garantiert nicht auf dem Rad!!!! Eher auf den Trikots...

Mein Radel ist auch nicht speziell für Mädels, ich habe eine LaPierre X-Control 510 Carbon. Es ist wie für mich gemacht! Bei uns Mädels machts auch Sinn, nen leichtes Rad mit sehr guter Ausstattung zu wählen. Die Damenmodelle sind tw. auffallend schlecht ausgestattet.

Das einzige Thema, was mich immer wieder nervt, ist das Sitzen nach ein paar Tagen bei einer Transalp. Momentan habe ich den Selle Italia SLR-Lady. Insgesamt nicht schlecht, aber nach 3-4 Tagen sind dann doch diverse Stellen wund gefahren... 

Absoluter Horror war für mich der Fizik Vitesse, obwohl der immer so hoch gelobt wird und bei Tests sehr gut abschneidert.

Schön, dass es jetzt ne Mädelsseite gibt : ))


----------



## creatini (25. November 2009)

muellerschubert schrieb:


> so liebe ladies. für meine frau ist es das rocky mountain vertex 50 geworden.
> 
> habe es bei den lieben engländern gekauft. dort war es bereits am günstigsten und am wochenende gab es nochmals 10% rabatt.
> 
> ...


 
Glückwunsch! 
Aber warum erst zu Weihnachten schenken? Je eher Du ihr es schenkst, desto schneller könnt ihr eure erste Tour starten.
Viel Spaß
Christina


----------



## scylla (25. November 2009)

@muellerschubert
nach der Bescherung gibts dann aber einen Bericht, wie's ihr gefällt...

übrigends gute Wahl


----------



## muellerschubert (26. November 2009)

ja mit dem weihnachtsbaum war auch eher ein spaß. also wenn es da ist bekommt sie es natürlich. und es wird, je nachdem wie es das wetter dann zulässt, ausgiebig getestet.

einen bericht und auch meine eindrücke werde ich natürlich schildern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelschrauber (27. November 2009)

@wolfsblut:
hi jule, hast den rahmen und die gabel noch? hab den thread gerade entdeckt.... ist doch ein scale contessa RC (carbon)oder irr ich mich da?? welche größe? vielen dank. grüssle, tom


----------



## muellerschubert (30. November 2009)

so, am donnerstag ist das rocky eingetroffen. leider war ich auf einer geschäftsreise.

samstag war es dann soweit. es wurde zusammengebaut. wie bereits gesagt, hatte ich es ja in england zu einem wirklich guten preis gekauft. 

also, verpackung geöffnet und alles in augenschein genommen. nichts kaputte, keine transportschäden, nichts. das war schon mal sehr positiv.

dann wurde das gute stück aus dem karton gezirkelt. eine wirklich gute verpackung. das herzstück, also das rad sieht in wirklichkeit besser aus auls auf den bildern. wahrlich sehr nett.

also begann der zusammenbau, der sich aber sehr gut und wenig zeitaufwendig gestaltete. lenker und vorbau montiert, sattel eingesteckt, vorderrad rein, hinterrad raus (um diesen wenig sexy plastikring zu entfernern, der verhindert, dass die kette zwischen die speichen kommt). das war es erstmal.

die laufräder sind schön aufgebaut und haben sogar messerspeichen. die formula bremsen sind gut, aber anders (ich fahre selbst seit jahren magura marta). sie verrichten ihr werk zuverlässig und präzise. ein manuell von der bremse aus per hebel verstellbarer druckpunkt ist wirklich gut (mrta piloten kennen so etwas nicht ).

überrascht war ich, dass die schaltung keinerlei justierung bedurfte. so arbeitete von anfang an perfekt. 

es wurden noch die griffe getauscht und lenkerhörnchen montiert sowie neue plattformpedale. 

kurz grob die federgabel eingestellt und das war es. das rocky kam wirklich gut ausgestattet. pedale (crankbrothers dabei, aber die habe ich nicht montiert) und, was ich sehr löblich fand, ein lackkorekturstift, falls man mal etwas nachzubessern hat. hut ab dafür.

leider war das wetter am wochenende nicht so, als dass man eine große tour machen konnte. also wurde nur eine kleine runde um den block gedreht.

meine frau ist sehr begeistert. ihr gefällt das rocky optisch als auch vom fahren her, soweit man das schon sagen kann. sobald mal eine größere tour gefahren wurde werde ich nochmal berichten.

ausstattung:

die ausstattung des rocky ist gut bis sehr gut, wenn man den einsatzzweck und den preis sieht. der absolut perfekt verarbeitete rahmen sticht hier heraus. keine lackierschwächen und eine fast schon plastiche verarbeitung der ranken, decails etc.

vorbau, lenker und sattelstütze sind gut. lenker ist ein rm in 31,6. dies ist gewöhnungsbedürftig (optik), da ich bisher lediglich 25,4 lenker/vorbauten gefahren bin. sattelstütze und vorbau sind von race face. diese haben bette details und sind gute verarbeitete. die griffe sind sofort runtergeflogen und wurden gegen schraubgeriffe von acros und lenkerhörnchen von tune getauscht. 

bremse sagte ich bereits. die formula oro k25 tut ihren dienst zuverlässig. druckpunkt ist einstellbar. was will man mehr.

sattel ist ok, mal sehen was der auf einer tour kann. 

schaltung läuft erwartungsgemäß präzise, unauffällig und gut definiert. vorne slx tut es, hinten xt ist absolut ausreichend.

die kurbel gefällt in natura besser als auf den bildern. ich war bis dato kein großer fan von race face kurbel, da ich diese nur von fotos kannte. in natura gefällt mir die kurbel wirklich gut, sogar besser als eine xt in der realität. heißt: man muss sich doch öfters mal etwas in natura ansehen.

auf die gabel war ich sehr gesprannt, da ich noch keine fox federgabel gefahren bin. im vergleich zu meiner dt swiss fällt erstmal auf, dass sie mit wesentlich weniger druck gefahren wird (was nicht nur am körpergewicht liegt). gut, die gabel wird siccherlich noch einiges brauchen um sich einzufahren (genau wie die bremsen). sie spricht sehr gut an und it wirklich gut verarbeitet. ein fahrvergleich fehlt mir noch, da ich sie noch nicht gefahren bin (hatte keine lust auch noch ein setup für mein körpergewicht zu finden).

alles in allem. super. bin wirklich zufrieden. ein schönes stück, das rocky. demnächst mehr in diesem kino, wenn es das wetter zugelassen hat.


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. November 2009)

Fotos her!


----------



## muellerschubert (30. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Fotos her!



kommen, versprochen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. November 2009)

So, dann will ich auch mal.

161 cm, 47 kg, Schrittlänge 74 cm.

Hab nur "Männerbikes". Gefallen mir besser, die Auswahl ist größer und 16" passt. 

Vom Wolf, dem Winter-, Schlechtwetter-, zur-Arbeit-fahren Hardtail hab ich derzeit keine Fotos. Werden aber denmächst mal gemacht. Die Frauenbikes von Steppenwolf gefielen mir nicht, ich wollte was in einem lebensbejahendem schwarz.

Bei meiner Marathonfräse musste ich zwar einen Kompromiss mit rot eingehen, aber ich liebe es . Kriegt deswegen in den nächsten Tagen neue Pedalen und nen neuen Dämpfer.









Hab mich jetzt noch in eine langbeinige Schönheit verliebt. Die Planung läuft, wegen der Brocken und so. Gabel ist schon da. Rahmen ist ne Wildsau Trail XA. Den gibt es in XS. Genau richtig.
Und meine Badezimmerrenovierung verschiebt sich schon wieder...


----------



## Bettina (30. November 2009)

Hallo Chaotenkind,
wie macht sich die 'schwere' Rohloff an dem beweglichen Hinterbau?

schickes Teil, wenn auch ein bischen viel Schwarz 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Bergradlerin (30. November 2009)

Rohloff im Fully geht gut. Gerüchte besagen zwar was anderes, aber meistens reden gerade die darüber, die keine Ahnung haben. Das Problem, das ich hätte, wäre die Hecklastigkeit. Bergauf sicher irgendwann ein Hinderniss. Oder fehlt mir die Fahrtechnik?


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. November 2009)

Geht alles problemlos, auch hubbelig und steil bergauf. Das Foto entstand in nem kleinen Bikepark. Das Rad hat alles mitgemacht.
Der Dämpfer ist allerdings ziemlich straff, selbst bei den 2,5 bar mit dem ich ihn fahre.

Die Hecklastigkeit fällt mir immer nur auf, wenn ich es daheim die Treppe rauf- bzw. runtertrage. Beim fahren nicht. So ein wenig Zusatzgewicht am Hinterrad ist ganz praktisch wenn es steil bergauf geht und der Untergrund lose ist. Ich bilde mir immer ein, daß das Hinterrad nicht so schnell durchrutscht.
Das Gewicht sitzt ja günstig in der Radmitte. Ich denke schwere Felgen würde man mehr merken.
Hab mit ner Coladose im Hardtail angefangen und bin seitdem für Kettenschaltung verloren. Fazit: Auch die Enduro bekommt eine.

Mein Freund ist immer am rumpienzen wg. dem Mehrgewicht (700 g zu XTR ) wenn ich bzw. noch ein Kumpel versuchen ihn zu ner Speedhub zu überreden.
Beim letzten Marathon unterhielt ich mich bergauf kurz mit nem anderen Coladosenfahrer, der meinte das Mehrgewicht könnten die meisten locker an sich selbst einsparen. Man sollte das Radl nicht immer separat betrachten sondern die Kombi Fahrer/Rad.
Seitdem bin ich am lästern wenn ich bergauf wieder minutenlang auf ihn warten muss.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Dezember 2009)

> Bettina schrieb:
> 
> 
> > schickes Teil, wenn auch ein bischen viel Schwarz


 
Hallo Bettina, hab doch extra rote Speichennippel genommen und die hintere Bremsscheibe mit roten Kettenblattschrauben befestigt.

Gruss
Anett


----------



## Bettina (1. Dezember 2009)

Ok, ich gebe es zu ich habe eine Schwäche für weiße Räder....
aber schön finde ich deines -dafür dass es schwarz ist, kann das Bike ja nichts- trotzdem!

Gruß Bettina (es sind insges. 5 weiße Räder...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Warnschild (1. Dezember 2009)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ok, ich gebe es zu ich habe eine Schwäche für weiße Räder....
> aber schön finde ich deines -dafür dass es schwarz ist, kann das Bike ja nichts- trotzdem!
> 
> Gruß Bettina (es sind insges. 5 weiße Räder...)



Zuschneien lassen wär billiger gewesen


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich wage demnächst das Experiment helles Rad.
Also Rahmen Alu natur klar lackiert, nur Gabel schwarz, Naben schwarz, Speichen schwarz, Sattel schwarz, Griffe schwarz.
Kurbel silber und der Rest (Felgen, Pedalen, Sattelstütze, Vorbau, Lenker, ev. Bremsen) weiß.
Wird wohl im Frühjahr fertig werden.


----------



## MelleD (3. Dezember 2009)

Mein Aufpeppen liegt seit heute in den letzten Zügen, Gabel ist heute gekommen.
Ist für mich ein echt schönes Bike, fühlt sich sehr gut an am Popo. 
Saß schon auf vielen Bikes Probe, auf Frauen- sowie auf Männerbikes.
Dadurch, dass ich 1,63m groß/klein bin, war es echt nicht einfach.
Naja, von der Beratung im Bikeladen will ich erst garnicht anfangen, war bei einigen hier ja nicht anders 
Da kam die Eröffnung in Koblenz von der Canyon-Halle wie gerufen, ins Auto gestiegen, draufgesetzt und verliebt.
Es kam diesen Sommer zwar echt an seine Grenzen, als es steil bergab ging, hat es aber überlebt *tapferes kleines Ding* 

Naja, nach nem DH-Bike wird mal so langsam geguckt... Mal gucken, was kommt.

Hier mal mein kleenes Weißes


----------



## Female (4. Dezember 2009)

Das neueste Projekt:


----------



## Maxkraft (4. Dezember 2009)

Falls noch nicht bekannt: http://pedaliero.de/2009/08/25/pedaliero-nummer-20-ladies-spezial-jetzt-downloaden/


----------



## Switcherer (7. Dezember 2009)

Hey Mädels!

Das Bike von meiner Freundin!

Meiner Meinung nach ein supergeiles "Ladybike" :






Fährt sich super, leicht, wendig, handlich und das Fahrwerk fühlt sich nach mehr als die 120mm an (obwohl ich 180mm gewohnt bin  )!

Super Bike zum fairen Preis!


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Dezember 2009)

..mir gefällt die form nicht - sieht aus wie´n city bike zum einkaufen .... aber reien geschmacksache ..jedem das seine------


----------



## Switcherer (8. Dezember 2009)

Hey nix Citybike  ! Ich finds cool die Form... finde hat Ähnlichkeit mit Rocky oder Norco...! Aber wurscht hast Recht, muss ja niad an jeden gefallen!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Dezember 2009)

Mir gefällt die Form auch nicht, ich finde, es sieht aus wie ein Hollandrad, wer die noch kennt. Ich find auch das Rocky Altitude endscheußlich. Aber auch das wird sicher wieder verschwinden, wie andere Modetrends auch. (z.B. beim Surfen die Cutaway Segel)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Dezember 2009)

Bei Specialized und Giant haben sie´s schon kapiert: die neue Kollektion ist wieder ohne "tiefen Einstieg" designed...


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Dezember 2009)

> Pfadfinderin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Mir gefällt die Form auch nicht, ich finde, es sieht aus wie ein Hollandrad, wer die noch kennt.


 
Komisch, dasselbe habe ich auch gedacht. Musste an das Hollandrad meiner Oma denken. Die hat noch so ein Teil. Wobei die ja gar nicht so schlecht waren. Sehr haltbar!


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sehr haltbar!



Sehr schwer. 
Gute Trainingsräder...


----------



## Ani (8. Dezember 2009)

mir gefallen die bikes mit runtergezogenem oberrohr ganz gut. außerdem sind sie für mich auch sehr praktisch, da ich zwar nicht so arg klein bin, aber ne recht kurze schrittlänge habe und daher bei der übstandshöhe aufpassen muss. bin grad auf der suche nach einem netten (light)freerider und das ist gar nicht so einfach. was hattest du so ins auge gefasst MelleD?


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Dezember 2009)

Was ist ein "Light-Freerider"? Ein Enduro (also mit weniger als 180 Federweg?) oder ein Freerider, der weniger als 20 Kilo wiegt?


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Dezember 2009)

Das Oberrohr finde ich garnicht den springenden Punkt, sowas hab ich auch, bin auch ein Überstandszwerg. Ich finde das Unterrohr so abartig. Aber ist ja schon, dass jeder einen anderen Geschmack hat. Als ich mein Radl vor 4 Jahren gekauft hab, waren alle Bikes schwarz, jetzt sind fast alle weiß und meines ist damit absoluter Mainstream. Find ich zwar schade, aber weiß gefällt mir immer noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Dezember 2009)

Stimmt, ich war da auch nicht ganz eindeutig in meiner Kritik. Das Oberrohr ist okay, aber das Unterrohr... Aber jetzt werden ja die Dämpfer wieder anders montiert und das Thema hat sich erledigt. Schade eigentlich... Worüber lästert man nun?


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

zum Thema "Light-Freerider"...

also ich habe ein mbuzi 08 mit DHX 4 Dämpfer und ner 150er Manitou Sherman drin und komm damit auf ca 15,8kg.... als Tourenfreerider denk ich is das ok...

zum Thema "Lady-Bikes"

...auf meiner Wunschliste steht noch ein Makulu...(Moorhühner hams mer wohl angetan...) bestimmt kein "Lady-bike"...aber einfach


----------



## Surfmoe (8. Dezember 2009)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> zum Thema "Light-Freerider"...
> 
> ...



Oahhh die Morehuhner sind soooo genial.. spare grad auch auf eins, weiss nur noch nicht welches...


----------



## Jennfa (8. Dezember 2009)

Mir sagt das Design des Bikes zwar auch nicht zu (aufgrund des Unterrohrs), aber hässlich ist was anderes. Super funktionieren tut es ja anscheinend und gut aufgebaut ist es ja auch soweit ich das auf dem Foto erkennen kann. Wobei der Spacerturm mir persönlich ja zuviel wäre. Die Gabel ist ne Revelation, oder (2009)?


----------



## Deleted168745 (8. Dezember 2009)

jehlebikes.de hat Morewood-technisch manchmal gute Angebote drin...

am liebsten hätt ich ja alle...einfach aus Prinzip......verdammt ich muss ne Bank überfallen....


----------



## MelleD (8. Dezember 2009)

Ani schrieb:


> was hattest du so ins auge gefasst MelleD?


 
Keine Ahnung, bin gerade erst dabei, mich reinzudenken.
Meins ist schon in Ordnung, bis jetzt. Kommt halt nur echt an seine Grenzen. 
Was gibts denn so für schicke DH-Bikes? 

Vielleicht können uns ja die Mädels hier helfen? 
(Ja, das ist ein Hilfeschrei) 

PS: Nen "Anfänger"-Bike, Preis sollte jetzt auch nicht übertrieben sein (bin noch ne arme Azubine)


----------



## ollo (8. Dezember 2009)

@MelleD.....


vielleicht eins von denen für den Anfang.....Azubi freundliche Preise und in irgendeiner Freeridebravo für gut befunden

http://www.yt-industries.com/produkte/bikes/

.....nichts gegen die Moorhühner, vor allem wenn so "schicke" BOS Federelemente verbaut sind 

gruß ollo


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2009)

Richtige DH-Bikes hab ich mir zwar nie angeschaut, aber was in die Richtung Light-Freerider (was auch immer das sein mag  für mich ein Enduro bis 16 kg, das ein bisschen mehr kann als nur ein Enduro ).

Das waren: 

- das neue Specialized Enduro (geniales Fahrwerk bergab, aber beim Rauftreten ein bisschen schwammig, und die Optik :kotz: nix für mich)

- Trek Remedy (fährt super, hatte mir aber doch irgendwie zu wenig Reserven - war das neue abgespeckte Modell)

- Rotwild E1 Ride (bergauf gut tretbar, aber bergab nicht so der Hit. Die Geometrie war nicht so meins)

- Lapierre Froggy und Spicy (das Spicy ist mehr ein Tourer, bergab fehlen ein bisschen Reserven. Das Froggy war langezeit mein Favourit, wäre da nicht ein gewisses Liteville dazwischengekommen )

Das LV ist eben leider nix für "Kurzbeiner". S ist die kleinste Größe, und ich bin da mit 82cm Schrittlänge schon hart an der Grenze. Geht schon, aber im Zweifel steige ich lieber nach hinten ab. Dafür fährt es soooo genial!


----------



## MelleD (8. Dezember 2009)

Danke schonmal 

Werd mich mal weiter in die Materie begeben *abtauch*


----------



## Switcherer (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi Mädels, zum Thema "Lightfreerider" fallen mir spontan zwei Bikes ein die vielleicht zu der Beschreibung passen würden:

- Bionicon Ironwood (200-ca.100mm absenkbar & relativ leicht)

- Bionicon Supershuttle FR (170-90mm absenkbar & leicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich war da auch nicht ganz eindeutig in meiner Kritik. Das Oberrohr ist okay, aber das Unterrohr... Aber jetzt werden ja die Dämpfer wieder anders montiert und das Thema hat sich erledigt. Schade eigentlich... Worüber lästert man nun?



Man könnte über das orange Centurion Hollandrad lästern... Ich frag mich, wer sich sowas kauft? Ich wollt das auf dem Testival in Latsch nicht mal ausprobieren, damit mich niemand mit dem häßlichen Teil sieht


----------



## scylla (8. Dezember 2009)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Man könnte über das orange Centurion Hollandrad lästern... Ich frag mich, wer sich sowas kauft? Ich wollt das auf dem Testival in Latsch nicht mal ausprobieren, damit mich niemand mit dem häßlichen Teil sieht



Welches meinst du denn? Die Centurion fand ich bisher gar nicht so hässlich.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Dezember 2009)

Muss mal wieder etwas Werbung für meinen Sponsor machen...   
Aber im Ernst: Ich bin mit dem Panzer wirklich sehr zufrieden. Hab die 2010-er Revelation und hinten einen Manitou-Dämpfer drin, beide 150 mm, beide mit Lockout (den ich eigentlich nie nutze).  Das Teil wiegt mit den jetzt monitierten Muddy Mary 2,35 etwas unter 16 Kilo. Die Reifen allein bringen es schon auf je gute 800 Gramm! Ich fahre mit gut 80 cm Schrittmaß den 40-er Rahmen.


----------



## trek 6500 (8. Dezember 2009)

...nicolai hat die neuen ac`s und rc?s im programm - naja - und ein normales helius tuts für den zweck natürlich auch - mehr als gut !!! kommt dann auch so auf 15-16 kg - und die sind echte allround talente ...ABER --- neu eindeutig zu teuer - gibt aber oft gute gebrauchte im bike markt !!! bei schrittlänge 80 fahr ich nen M rahmen - greez , kati- bekennende nico fan-in


----------



## Surfmoe (8. Dezember 2009)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> am liebsten hätt ich ja alle...einfach aus Prinzip......verdammt ich muss ne Bank überfallen....



YAY und ich dachte, ich waer die Einzige, der es so geht..


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich fahr ja nur Touren, da wären mir 15-16kg eindeutig zu schwer, da sind meine 13,2kg schon echt grenzwertig, vor allem bei Schiebe- oder Tragestrecken. In der Ebene oder im Bikepark fällt das natürlich nicht so auf, aber wenn´s echt steil wird... Ich werd eher versuchen, meines mal abzuspecken, 12,5kg wär ein Traumgewicht!

Das orange Hollandrad ist noch garnicht auf der Homepage, ich hab´s nur in Latsch gesehen. In den Eurobike News in den Bikezeitschriften waren auch Fotos drin.


----------



## Jennfa (8. Dezember 2009)

Das mit dem Gewicht ist immer so ne Sache...leichter ist natürlich immer schöner, aber mir muss es dann auch bergab richtig gut taugen. Das kommt immer auf die Prioritäten an. Ich bin lieber bergauf langsamer und hab bergab dafür mehr Spaß. Ich hab auch immer gedacht, dass 14kg schon zuviel sind und ich auf Touren nicht mehr fahren kann/will.  Mittlerweile sinds 16kg beim Cheetah womit man auch Touren mit 50km und >1000hm fahren kann und das Bike kommt auch gern mit in den Bikepark. Steile Anstiege gehen auch genauso gut wie mit meinem LV wenn sie nicht zu lang sind. Man ist dann halt gemütlich unterwegs...etwas weniger wäre mir natürlich schon lieber, aber ich denke das werden dann immernoch so 15kg sein. Ich  das Bike halt einfach und würde meine Stahlfedern und Reifen einfach nicht tauschen wollen an dem Bike damits leichter wird. Man gewöhnt sich wirklich an alles, auch an den etwas höheren Rollwiderstand der Muddy Marys. Ohne die würde ich hier im Herbst/Winter aber bergab auch längst nicht soviel Spaß haben. Ich denke das kommt aber auch auf die Gruppe mit der man fährt an. Hier fahren viele die ich kenne schwere Karren. Ich fahre hier aber auch keine 1000hm am Stück hoch, da siehts dann wahrscheinlich wieder anders aus . Auch auf sehr technischen Trails mit Spitzkehren ist ein leichteres Bike sicherlich angenehmer. Deshalb hab ich auch zwei Räder !










Über den Winter fahre ich auf beiden Muddy Marys bzw. beim LV hinten den FA.

Grüßele Jenna


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. Dezember 2009)

Naja, mit der Zweifachkurbel (22/34) an meinem fast 16-Kilo-Panzer geht es schon noch so halbwegs bergauf. Runter bin ich natürlich deutlich schneller als mit der Carbonfeile mit gerade mal 10 Kilo - ungetuned! Ich verbuche das Panzertreten halt leise fluchend als KA-Training...


----------



## jan84 (8. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Muss mal wieder etwas Werbung für meinen Sponsor machen...
> Aber im Ernst: Ich bin mit dem Panzer wirklich sehr zufrieden. Hab die 2010-er Revelation und hinten einen Manitou-Dämpfer drin, beide 150 mm, beide mit Lockout (den ich eigentlich nie nutze).  Das Teil wiegt mit den jetzt monitierten Muddy Mary 2,35 etwas unter 16 Kilo. Die Reifen allein bringen es schon auf je gute 800 Gramm! Ich fahre mit gut 80 cm Schrittmaß den 40-er Rahmen.



Bei dem Curare XN musste ich schmunzeln als ich die Farben und die Ausstattung sah. 
 Das hier  hab ich im Sommer einer Freundin aufgebaut (steckt mittlerweile auch noch ne weisse Stütze drin). 

grüße,
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ani (8. Dezember 2009)

das mit der problematischen Ã¼berstandshÃ¶he im lv901 ist ein guter hinweis, hatte ich gar nicht so im blick gehabt, wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich das lv preislich auch nicht grad attraktiv finde. ich bin schon bereit gutes geld fÃ¼r mein rad auszugeben aber irgendwo hÃ¶rts auch auf, so auch bei morewood, kostet der neue downhiller nicht um die 3000â¬ nur das rahmenkid...

bei mir steht jetzt auf jeden fall die frage im raum, kaufe ich mir einen "ausgewachsenen" freerider fÃ¼r den bikepark wo uphill aber auch keinen spass mehr macht und bastel mein tourenfully (RM OldSlayer) etwas um und nehm das mit den in den tourenurlaub, das ist mir fÃ¼r touren im vinschgau etc schon schwer genug, da brauch ich nicht noch extrakilos. oder versuch ich eben doch so ein mitteldingen aufzubauen/zu kaufen. hab da auch schon einige sachen im auge, bin mir aber eben nicht ganz im klaren wohin die reise geht. das giant faith zB gefÃ¤llt mir gut, aber das hat nicht mal ein zweites kettenblatt und ich denke, damit wÃ¼rd ich nicht nur keine touren fahren kÃ¶nnen, sondern nicht mal meine "haushalde" hochkommen, sondern schieben mÃ¼ssten und das wÃ¤re mir jetzt doch irgenwo zu blÃ¶d  das oben schon angesprochene noton von yt gefÃ¤llt mir Ã¼brigens auch ausnehmend gut (in der 2010 version), allerdings hÃ¤tte ich da zig umbauideen und man muss sich ja schon fragen wie sinnvoll es ist ein gÃ¼nstiges bike zu kaufen und dann erstmal zig sachen teuer umzubauen. ein kollege von mir hat ein relativ gÃ¼nstiges bike gekauft und dann doch praktisch alles ausgetauscht: bis auf rahmen und dÃ¤mpfer ist vielleicht noch die sattelklemme original, das wars, etwas kurios


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ani schrieb:


> ein kollege von mir hat ein relativ günstiges bike gekauft und dann doch praktisch alles ausgetauscht: bis auf rahmen und dämpfer ist vielleicht noch die sattelklemme original, das wars, etwas kurios


  ...so gehört sichs auch...so isses normal...


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2009)

Leider ist es ja so, dass mit der Erfahrung auch die Ansprüche wachsen. Früher war für mich ein günstiges Komplettbike mit XT Ausstattung was absolut Tolles, und heute sind die Wünsche und Anforderungen so hoch, dass ich irgendwie an jedem "Fertigprodukt" was auszusetzen hätte. Da hilft nur noch Rahmenkit kaufen, und alles selbst zusammenstellen.
Das Hobby wird irgendwie nicht günstiger dadurch


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. Dezember 2009)

Da hast du absolut recht! Aber ein Komplettbike hatte ich noch nie, da war immer was custom-made dran. Fängt meist mit den Bremsen an.


----------



## Surfmoe (9. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> Leider ist es ja so, dass mit der Erfahrung auch die Ansprüche wachsen. Früher war für mich ein günstiges Komplettbike mit XT Ausstattung was absolut Tolles, und heute sind die Wünsche und Anforderungen so hoch, dass ich irgendwie an jedem "Fertigprodukt" was auszusetzen hätte. Da hilft nur noch Rahmenkit kaufen, und alles selbst zusammenstellen.
> Das Hobby wird irgendwie nicht günstiger dadurch



Genauso ist es.. bei meinem Radon hab ich Glueck gehabt, das war schon sehr perfekt (bis auf Pedale etc), aber selbst da ueberleg ich schon ein wenig umzuruesten. Aber hilft nix, das Geld ist rar, das STP muss ueberarbeitet werden (entweder das oder auf den Muell), das Stadtrad macht auch komische Gerausche und im Keller ist noch eine tolle Luecke fuer ein Morewood  Ach ja.. andere teure Hobbies wollen auch finanziert werden.. Mist, irgendwas laeuft hier nicht richtig..


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Dezember 2009)

Seufz, wem sagt ihr dass!

Ich hab mich ja in die Wildsau Trail XA verliebt. Werde aber nur den Rahmenkit und die schönen leichten Pedalen ordern....obwohl Alutec hat auch nette Felgen und Vorderradnaben...
Nja, mal sehen. Das Schnuckelchen gibt es in XS und die angegebenen Maße sind perfekt für so nen Zwerg wie mich.
Will mit 160 mm Federweg, Speedhub und Hammerschmidt auf 14-15 kg kommen. Die Hammerschmidt ist zwar Schwachsinn in Verbindung mit der Speedhub, aber keine abspringende Kette mehr und die höhere Bodenfreiheit locken. Werde wohl den Dealer meines Vertrauens wieder mächtig stressen.

Und mein Konto erst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Will mit 160 mm Federweg, Speedhub und Hammerschmidt auf 14-15 kg kommen. Die Hammerschmidt ist zwar Schwachsinn in Verbindung mit der Speedhub, aber keine abspringende Kette mehr und die höhere Bodenfreiheit locken. Werde wohl den Dealer meines Vertrauens wieder mächtig stressen.



Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit dem Kraftverlust bei der Rohloff, aber die Hammerschmidt rattert im Overdrive schon munter vor sich hin... also der Kraftverslust ist deutlich spürbar. Wenn die Rohloff das auch hat (und ich kann es mir gar nicht anders vorstellen) würde ich bei der Kombination die höheren Gänge nicht mehr benutzen wollen. Für mich wäre das ein entweder/oder, und für die Wildsau dann wahrscheinlich eher pro Hammerschmidt, contra Speedhub.

Wie macht sich die Coladose eigentlich beim Springen? Merkt man da das Kilo mehr am Hinterrad?


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Dezember 2009)

> scylla schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe zwar keine Erfahrung mit dem Kraftverlust bei der Rohloff, aber die Hammerschmidt rattert im Overdrive schon munter vor sich hin... also der Kraftverslust ist deutlich spürbar. Wenn die Rohloff das auch hat (und ich kann es mir gar nicht anders vorstellen) würde ich bei der Kombination die höheren Gänge nicht mehr benutzen wollen. Für mich wäre das ein entweder/oder, und für die Wildsau dann wahrscheinlich eher pro Hammerschmidt, contra Speedhub.
> ...


 
Hm, Kraftverlust ist da (hab auch mal irgendwann gelesen wie viel), aber da ich am MTB keine Kettenschaltungerfahrung habe, fehlen mir die (subjektiven) Werte. Fahre die Speedhub derzeit bei beiden Rädern in Kombination mit nem 44er Kettenblatt. Bei meiner Kettenblatt-/Ritzelkombination fehlt mir sozusagen der 1. Gang im Vergleich zur Standart-3-fach/9-fach Kettenschaltung, dafür hab ich bei den oberen Gängen einen mehr. Hat mir trotzdem bergauf noch keine Probleme bereitet. Die Hammerschmidt entspricht, soweit ich informiert bin, im Overdrive nem 36er Kettenblatt. Mit nem größeren Ritzel am Hinterrad (Rohloff hat da ne nette Kombinationsliste), dachte ich, müsste es trotz der zusätzlichen Reibungsverluste gut funktionieren. Jedenfalls nicht schlechter als mit dem 44er Blatt jetzt. Mein Winterwolf hat so um die 13 kg und ich fahr meinem Herzallerliebsten am Berg davon.

Speedhub ist Pflicht, was anderes kommt mir nicht ans MTB.

Beim springen, ich bins halt nicht anders gewöhnt, finde ich nicht dass sich die Hecklastigkeit unangenehm bemerkbar macht. Aber ich mach mit dem harten Wolf keine großen Sprünge und das Plastesofa ist auch kein Freerider.
Für die etwas größeren Sprünge ist ja die Sau gedacht. Aber nur etwas, die XA ist ja keine reinrassige Enduro und schon gar kein Freerider.

Bei meinem Plastesofa merke ich die Hecklastigkeit beim Hochtragen, beim Wolf selbst nicht, da der ne schwerere Gabel hat und insgesamt sackeschwer ist (für ein Hardtail).


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2009)

Wenn es unbedingt eine Rohloff werden soll und es da so viele Kombinationen von Ritzeln gibt (ist mir neu ) würde ich aber die Hammerschmidt weglassen. Du kannst doch einfach ein eher kleines Ritzel nehmen, und dann eine 22/34er Zweifachkurbel mit Bash und zweifach Kefü. Ich fahre am 16kg LV die Hammerschmidt mit 24 Zähnen, und kann mit der 11-32 Kassette trotzdem alles hochfahren. Mit 15er Ritzel an der Rohloff und 22er Kettenblatt müsste das wahrscheinlich bei den unteren Gängen eine ähnliche Entfaltung geben, oder? Und ein 34er Kettenblatt würde mir bei der Bodenfreiheit auch noch keinen Kummer machen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Dezember 2009)

15er Ritzel und 22er Kettenblatt geht nicht. Zumindest hat man dann keine Gewährleistung mehr auf die Nabe. Ich habe die Tabelle grad nicht hier, aber je kleiner das Kettenblatt, desto größer das Ritzel an der Nabe. Größere Kettenblätter gehen immer. Ich will die Hammerschmidt ja nur im Overdrive fahren (außer vielleicht wenns doch mal knapp werden sollte, eventuell, wenns keiner merkt, ausnahmsweise...kurzzeitig müsste das die Speedhub aushalten, bringe ja nicht so viel Watt auf die Kurbel wie so ein 80 kg-Watz).


----------



## scylla (9. Dezember 2009)

na gut, doofer vorschlag  
hab eben so gar keine ahnung von der rohloff... obwohl sie mich schon bisweilen verführen will  

wie war das mit eine bank überfallen? hat schon jemane einen plan? ich mach mit


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. Dezember 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> wie war das mit eine bank überfallen? hat schon jemane einen plan? ich mach mit


hihi....Bewerbungen bitte bei mir abgeben - die Kohle wird aber ausschliesslich für die Anschaffung von Moorhühnern verwendet
...

und zum anderen Thema...ach bin ich froh mit meiner 1:1 Übersetzung und nur einem 34er KB......aber ich fahr auch nur solange bergauf bis es wieder bergab geht...


----------



## Surfmoe (9. Dezember 2009)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> hihi....Bewerbungen bitte bei mir abgeben - die Kohle wird aber ausschliesslich für die Anschaffung von Moorhühnern verwendet
> ...



Jajaja hier.. ich kann... uhmmm verstecken, Schmiere stehen, schnell weglaufen, kitzeln... einfach alles.


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ......aber je kleiner das Kettenblatt, desto größer das Ritzel an der Nabe.....




Ohhhh, falsch....genau umgekehrt.
Und das kleinste Ritzel ist ein 13ner.....das darf dann mit einem 32Blatt gefahren werden.
Standartkombis sind 38/15 oder 42/16....beim 15er Ritzel darf max. ein 36er Blatt als untere Zähnezahl gefahren werden.
Größer geht wirklich immer

G.


----------



## entlebucher (9. Dezember 2009)

Hellou
Meine Freundin hat mich auf die Diskussion aufmerksam gemacht (ehrlich, keine Ausrede

LB Jörg hat die zulässigen Übersetzungsverhältnisse schon korrekt vorgestellt.
Ich bin jahrelang Rohloff mit einer 38/16er Kombi gefahren auf Freeride-Rahmen, auch für 20kg-Bikes war mit dieser Übersetzung (fast) jeder Anstieg machbar.

Zu deiner Frage betreffend Auswirkung der Rohloff auf den Hinterbau/bzw. Sprungverhalten:
Obwohl ich 8 Jahre die Rohloff mit grosser Überzeugung im Hinterbau von Freeridern mit 15-18cm Federweg gefahren bin, bin ich mittlerweile davon abgekommen.
Nachdem ich auf ein Bike mit G-Boxx und auf ein Enduro mit Kettenschaltung umgestiegen bin, ist mehr sehr deutlich aufgefallen welche Auswirkungen die Rohloff auf die Federungsperformance haben kann.

Natürlich ist die Federperformance teils sehr subjektiv, aber für mich ist klar: die Rohloff spürt man definitiv im Hinterbau! Insbesondere bei schnellen, aufeinanderfolgenden Schlägen ist das deutlich zu spüren.
Des weiteren merkt man es enorm beim versetzen des Hinterrades in Spitzkehren. Im Flug, bzw. bei Sprüngen ist mir die Rohloff jedoch nie enorm aufgefallen.

Die Meinung beruht auf meiner subjektiven Wahrnehmung. Über ie Rohloff wurden+werden lange Glaubenskriege geführt. Ich bin immer noch ein grosser Fan des technischen Meisterwerks Rohloff (wohl das einzige Bike-Produkt das ich in meiner Karriere nicht zerstören konnte!). Aber zumindest in das Hinterrad eines bergablastigen Fahrrads, bei dem es sehr auf das Feder- bzw. Dämpfungsverhalten ankommt, kommt mir die Nabe nicht mehr.

So, genug geredet


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Dezember 2009)

Hm, ich hab schon Downhiller mit Speedhub gesehen...

Also ich hab daheim mal nachgesehen. Fahre derzeit auf der Marathonfräse und dem Winterwolf die Kombi Kettenblatt 44/Ritzel 16. Der 1. Gang entspricht ner Kettenschaltungskombi von 24/32 und der 14. Gang ner Kombi von 44/11. Das funktioniert bei den 11-13 kg-Rädern einwandfrei.

Bei der geplanten Übersetzung von nem 36er Blatt (Hammerschmidt) geht grad noch das 15er Ritzel. Dann entspricht der 1. Gang ner Kombi von 20/32 und der 14. Gang ner Kombi von 42/12. Damit müsste man den Berg auch bei 14-15 kg Radgewicht + Reibungsverlust Speedhub und Hammerschmidt hochkommen. Und hat keine häßliche Kettenführung.

Wg. Banküberfall, ich kenn mich da nicht so aus, schickt doch ne PN, dass muss man ja nicht in der Öffentlichkeit besprechen....

Aber ich hab doch mal ein MTB mit Kettenschaltung gefahren, hatte das schon verdrängt. War aber nur ein Leihrad auf Lanzarote in etwa der gleichen Gewichtskategorie wie der Wolf. Sagen wir es mal so, beim Fahrverhalten hab ich keinen Unterschied gemerkt und auf der Insel gibt es nette Trails und schnelle steile Abfahrten. Die Schalterei war ein wenig nervig, besonders wenn der Sand tief oder die Steigung steil war. Mein Freund meinte gestern nur, ich wäre damals ganz schön angepisst gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Dezember 2009)

`ne Bank aufmachen? Bin dabei! Wann, wo und wie per PN, okay?  

Und zum Rohloff-Thema: entlebucher, beschreib doch mal genauer, wie sich die Büchse am langhubigen Fully für Dich anfühlt! Ich kann´s mir noch nicht wirklich vorstellen, wie sie sich auswirken soll...


----------



## Female (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin die Rohloff kurzzeitig in meinem Freerider gefahren (Norco Six).
Das unkomplizierte Schalten war natürlich schon eine Freude, allerdings harmonierte die Cola-Dose leider sonst gar nicht mit dem Hinterbau.
Wie Entlebucher (denk dran, was ich dir gesagt habe hier bei den Ladies, gell  ) bereits gesagt hat, wurde der Hinterbau besonders bei kurzen, schnellen Schlägen einfach zu träge.
Desweiteren kam mir das ganze Bike irgendwie "hecklastig" vor.
Schwerwiegend fand ich die Problematik jetzt zwar nicht, aber für mich wars einfach nicht ganz stimmig. Deshalb fahre ich jetzt wieder eine ganz normale Kettenschaltung.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Dezember 2009)

Female schrieb:


> (denk dran, was ich dir gesagt habe hier bei den Ladies, gell  )


----------



## swe68 (10. Dezember 2009)

Female schrieb:


> Ich bin die Rohloff kurzzeitig in meinem Freerider gefahren (Norco Six).
> Das unkomplizierte Schalten war natürlich schon eine Freude, allerdings harmonierte die Cola-Dose leider sonst gar nicht mit dem Hinterbau.
> Wie Entlebucher (denk dran, was ich dir gesagt habe hier bei den Ladies, gell  ) bereits gesagt hat, wurde der Hinterbau besonders bei kurzen, schnellen Schlägen einfach zu träge.
> Desweiteren kam mir das ganze Bike irgendwie "hecklastig" vor.
> Schwerwiegend fand ich die Problematik jetzt zwar nicht, aber für mich wars einfach nicht ganz stimmig. Deshalb fahre ich jetzt wieder eine ganz normale Kettenschaltung.



Oh - hier geht es um Rohloff 

Eine Frage - ich kenne Norco nicht und bin technisch eher doof (wenn es um Bikes geht). Hat der Rahmen die Rohloff-Ausfallenden?
Mein Freund hatte sich mal in einen Rotwild-Freerider (ohne Ausfallenden) die Rohloff einbauen lassen und hatte ähnliche Probleme.

In meinem einfachen Hardtail mit Rohloff-Ausfallenden bin ich mit der Coladose sehr zufrieden. Nur muss ich mal wieder mehr fahren.


----------



## entlebucher (10. Dezember 2009)

@female: Ja Herrin, ich will auch ganz brav sein 

Mir ging es gleich wie female, allerdings hatte ich den umgedrehten "aha-Effekt". Die erste Rohloff hatte ich auch in meinem ersten Freerider und war immer sehr zufrieden. Erst als ich umgestiegen bin, hab ich eigentlich gemerkt wie feinfühlig ein Hinterbau ansprechen kann.

Der Hinterbau wird tatsächlich träge, was sich vor allem bei schnellen Schlagfolgen bzw. Hindernissen bemerkbar macht. Also Stufen, Steine, Wurzeln, Bremslöcher etc.
Ab einer gewissen Kadenz hatte ich dann auch das Gefühl, dass sich der Hinterbau "verschluckt".

Auf einem Tourenhobel, der wohl eher selten auf schnellen technischen Stücken bewegt wird, fällt das evtl nicht ins gewicht. Auch ist mir das auf langsamen und sehr technischen Trails eher selten aufgefallen (abgesehen von Spitzkehren, bei denen man mehr Kraft braucht um das Hinterrad zu versetzen).
Was sicher einen Einfluss hat, ist das Übersetzungsverhältnis im Hinterbau. Bei dem grossen Übersetzungsverhältnis meiner alten Wildsau ist es mir bspw. mehr aufgefallen als in anderen Rahmen.

Ich will niemanden davon abbringen, manchen passt's, manchen nicht (mehr).

@swe68: Rohloff-ausfallenden braucht es nicht zwingend. Rohloff bietet Umbausätze an, mit dem man die Drehmomentabstützung entweder über einen Hebel mit Rohrschellen am Hinterbau oder über einen Adapter an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme bewerkstelligen kann.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Dezember 2009)

Machen wir es doch einfach.
Die Dose kommt eh in die Wildsau und ich nehme dann die am 18.6.10 mit in den Harz statt die Rennfräse mit nur 100 mm Federweg und Dose einzupacken. Wenn nix weltbewegendes dazwischen kommt, müsste die Sau bis dahin fertig und eingefahren sein.
Hab ja Dosenerfahrungen nur im Hardtail und Racefully und bin selbst gespannt wie es sich bei 160 mm Federweg verhält.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Dezember 2009)

entlebucher schrieb:


> @female: Ja Herrin, ich will auch ganz brav sein



Also dieser Teil der Ausführungen interessiert mich dann doch näher...


----------



## Female (10. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Also dieser Teil der Ausführungen interessiert mich dann doch näher...



Ich hab ihm das fremdflöööörten verboten *bösebin*. Natürlich nur, um die interessante Diskussion rund um die Cola-Dose nicht zu gefährden.


----------



## entlebucher (10. Dezember 2009)

Na also wenn das fremdflörten ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swe68 (10. Dezember 2009)

entlebucher schrieb:


> ...
> @swe68: Rohloff-ausfallenden braucht es nicht zwingend. Rohloff bietet Umbausätze an, mit dem man die Drehmomentabstützung entweder über einen Hebel mit Rohrschellen am Hinterbau oder über einen Adapter an der Scheibenbremsaufnahme bewerkstelligen kann.



Ich weiss, nur mir scheint das nicht ganz so optimal zu sein.... und ich als Rohloff-Fan frage mich, ob die Probleme nicht daher rühren.


----------



## entlebucher (10. Dezember 2009)

@Swe68: Nein, die Art der Aufnahme hatte keinen Einfluss darauf. Hatte sowohl Rahmen mit Rohloff-Ausfallenden als auch die Variante mit der Abstützung an der Bremsaufnahme.
Es liegt mE wohl eher an der höheren ungefederten Masse durch das zusätzliche Gewicht der Rohloff. Hab zwar früher dagegen argumentiert, aber zumindest mein pfüdigfüehl sagt mir nach dem Umstieg auf GBoxx was anderes


----------



## swe68 (10. Dezember 2009)

OK.
Hätte ja sein können. 
Am HT habe ich sie zumindest sehr gern.


----------



## trek 6500 (10. Dezember 2009)

..ob ich mal wieDer ein paar bildchen poste ..... so zur entspannung ... )))) ?????


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2009)

Muß jetzt doch nochmal zur Rohloffbergabfrage dazusenfen
Also ganz einfach auf den Punkt gebracht.
Der Nachteil ist ein verstärktes Durchschlagrisiko, selbst bei erhöhtem Reifendruck durch das 900g-1,5kg Mehrgewicht...,+ des Gewicht den Berg hochfahren.
Aber hochfahren war ja noch nie schön...
Hat man nur eine leicht SC Gabel verbaut, dann wirds beim Springen hecklastiger....ist aber eine DC drinn, dann wirkt es eher ausgleichend und fehlerverzeihender beim Absprung.
Wenn man groß rumstylen will, dann fällt das Mehrgewicht natürlich nicht positiv auf.
Aber von einem könnt ihr ausgehen, ihr seit beim Bergabfgahren mit der Rohloff (bei unserem Niveau) keine Sekunde langsamer.
Bunnyhops gehen natürlich träger, aber komischerwiese komm ich mit Nabe genausohoch wie ohne...im gleichen Rad.
Bei Spitzkehren gehts ohne wie mit bei mir genauso....undundund... 


G.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ..ob ich mal wieDer ein paar bildchen poste ..... so zur entspannung ... )))) ?????



Mach mal!  



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Muß jetzt doch nochmal zur Rohloffbergabfrage dazusenfen



Äh... Ja?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Äh... Ja?!




Hab vorhin versehntlich beim Schreiben auf das Antwortfeld gedrückt
Aber jetzt paßts wieder


G


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. Dezember 2009)

Wheelies lasse ich mir noch als mit Dose einfacher einreden, aber Hinterradumsetzer?! Wie ist das physikalisch erklärbar? Also mir, dem Physikwunder aus Klasse 11...


----------



## Deleted168745 (10. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bei Spitzkehren gehts ohne wie mit bei mir genauso....undundund...
> G.



..du bist auch nicht das normale Maß^^ du wärst sogar mitm Bulldog bergab schneller als..bin etz mal frech...2/3 des ibc´s.....


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Wheelies lasse ich mir noch als mit Dose einfacher einreden, aber Hinterradumsetzer?! Wie ist das physikalisch erklärbar? Also mir, dem Physikwunder aus Klasse 11...



Ja....wie erklär ich das jetzt?!?
Beim Hinterradumsetzer in einer Spitzkehre im Stand (glaub das meinst du) ist´s ansich gleich wie beim Umsetzer im Fahrbetrieb.
Und des ist beides mal einfach eine "Bewegung", nur einmal mit einem Kilo mehr. 
Und wenn man die Bewegung (passend zur richtigen Zeit) drauf hat, dann ist es in beiden Fällen gleich schwer...oder leicht

Ein wesentliches Element beim Umsetzen ist die Höhe in die man das Hinterrad beim Umsetzen bring.
Je höher, desto kontrollierbarer (wenn mans unter Kontrolle hat ) 
Und da Spitzkehren ja eh meist bergab gehen ist es sowieso leichter sein Hinterrad möglich hoch zu bekommen.

Die Grundübung dazu ist der Nosewheelie (besonders beim Versetzen ohne stehen zu bleiben).
Und "meine" Erfahrung, ich nehm jetzt das gleiche Rad als Grundlage, ist folgende: Mit Rohloff als steuerbares Gewicht fällt mir der Nosewheelie, besonders bei hoher Geschwindigkeit oder auf Treppen, wesentlich leichter wie ohne.

Also ums pysikalisch zu sagen, es ist natürlich ein größerer Arbeits- oder Leistungsaufwand (jenachdem ) eine größer Masse nach oben zu bewegen, was aber in dem Gewichtsbereich durch ein wenig bessere Technik zu 100% ausgeglichen werden kann.

Will aber niemanden zu der Nabe überreden, gell


G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2009)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> ..du bist auch nicht das normale Maß^^ du wärst sogar mitm Bulldog bergab schneller als..bin etz mal frech...2/3 des ibc´s.....



Bliblablo....Bulldog....hat doch net jeder eine Agrartechnikerausbildung

G.


----------



## ollo (10. Dezember 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Bliblablo....Bulldog....hat doch net jeder eine Agrartechnikerausbildung
> 
> G.




Du warst nicht zufällig dieses Jahr in Lenzerheide / Bike Attack und hast in der Jugendherberge übernächtigt ????

gruß ollo


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Dezember 2009)

ollo schrieb:


> Du warst nicht zufällig dieses Jahr in Lenzerheide / Bike Attack und hast in der Jugendherberge übernächtigt ????
> 
> gruß ollo




Nein.....bzw. ja, also net zufällig sondern war geplant vor Ort
Vosicht, hier ist Mädels only...wir dürfen nicht zuviel schreiben....sind ja eh schon falsch 


G.


----------



## trek 6500 (11. Dezember 2009)

...gut , da ich zu rohloff nix beitragen kann ... ´n paar pics !! ))))


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Ladybikes!

Und zum Abschluss der "Durchschlagsproblematik" durch das Mehrgewicht der Dose:

Wenn der Dämpfer gut eingestellt ist und der Fahrer eh nicht viel wiegt kommt das nicht vor. Der Dämpfer vom 96 harmoniert sehr gut mit der Dose, keine Trägheit, kein Durchschlagen. Ob ich jetzt mit 47 kg und ohne Dose den Berg runterfahre oder mit 48 kg und mit Dose ist dem ziemlich latte, auch wenn das zusätzliche Kilo etwas ungünstig sitzt.

Was wirklich nervt ist, dass ich bergab ständig mittreten muss um an den Jungs dranzubleiben, während die es entspannt rollen lassen.

Ich bin deshalb für Männerbikes mit automatischer Bremse ab 30 km/h (nur Männerbikes wo auch Männer drauf sitzen)!

Unser Teamchef ist nach dem Einbau der Dose im Fully eine Zeitlang gerne hinter mir gefahren um sich das Fahrverhalten anzusehen. Wir hatten uns bei der ersten Dose ein wenig angezofft, er war strikt dagegen. Irgendwann meinte er, er hätte nie gedacht dass das so gut funktioniert, aber er würde trotzdem keine fahren (das Rad wird zu schwer , ja klar, als ob das bei 80-85 kg Fahrermasse wirklich ins Gewicht fällt und er hätte Bedenken, dass er sie beim Antritt bergauf kaputt macht , ja sicher doch).

Hi, hi, da fällt mir ein, der ist im Frühjahr immer am rumpienzen, weil er da generell über 80 kg hat. Seine magersüchtige Truppe nimmt das dann gerne zum Anlass ihn ein wenig zu ärgern. Jan, rasier dir die Beine, lass die Socken weg, geh auf Toilette....duck und weg, bevor der Schlag auf den Helm kommt.


----------



## ollo (11. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schöne Ladybikes!
> 
> ....Was wirklich nervt ist, dass ich bergab ständig mittreten muss um an den Jungs dranzubleiben, während die es entspannt rollen lassen.
> 
> ...




das liegt doch nicht an der Dose sondern an der Sonderausstattung einiger Männer "Waschbärbauch" ..........Gewicht zieht nun mal nach unten 

off topic ende

Was mir noch zu Bikes mit geringer Überstandhöhe einfällt sind Canfield Bikes 

gruß ollo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (11. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> .....Und hat keine häßliche Kettenführung.......


...mir hat da was keine Ruhe gelassen.....wie etz hässlich? Hab zwei mitlaufende Doppelscheiben aus Alu....kein Gewicht, nix Kette runter und aufsetzen kann ich auch wie n Hufschmied...
uunnd..natürlich siehts voll siupa ausdarf man ja anscheinend inzwischen schon "oldschool" nenn...


----------



## scylla (11. Dezember 2009)

Geht halt nur für einfaches Kettenblatt. Bei zweifach schaltbar brauchst du dann das zusätzliche Röllchen als Kefü (oder eben die Hammerschmidt). Ich finde das auch nicht unbedingt besonders hässlich, aber ist wohl arge Geschmackssache. 

Ansonsten sehr schick  sowohl der Antrieb als auch das Bike.


----------



## trek 6500 (13. Dezember 2009)

so, grad langeweile - noch n paar bildchen .... hmm - geht net , versuchte grade , 4 anz normale bilder hochzuladen - sagt mir ständig : too large . is aber nix anders , als sonst .... grübel . hat sich da was verändert ??????


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Dezember 2009)

Sind die Bilder vielleicht mit einer anderen Kamera gemacht, die eine höhere Auflösung hat? Musst sie halt erst reduzieren.


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Dezember 2009)

nee, alles wie immer .......naja , ich versuchs morgen nochmal ...


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Dezember 2009)

.....


----------



## trek 6500 (15. Dezember 2009)

..


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Dezember 2009)

..noch welche - duckundweg ..)))


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Dezember 2009)

Was guckste denn so kritisch auf Dein Nici?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (16. Dezember 2009)

...da hatte ich es genau 1 tag  ! eher stolz , als kritisch , oder ???


----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Dezember 2009)

Ehrfürchtig.


----------



## trek 6500 (16. Dezember 2009)

naja ... kicher . aber ich lieb es schon sehr - weil es für ALLE fälle ein ideales bike ist - und es mir noch dazu supergut gefällt .- greez , kati


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Dezember 2009)

sooo, noch 2 schneebildchen ... mitlerweile is ja nur noch matsch-pampe angesagt ....


----------



## creatini (25. Dezember 2009)

So, nach langer, langer Suche habe ich endlich DAS Rad gefunden. 
Superleicht und sauschnell. Und alles passt auf Anhieb. Jetzt muss bloß meine Erkältung ganz schnell weg, damit es wieder losgehn kann.

Das war mein Weihnachtsgeschenk!


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Dezember 2009)

...meine 5-jährige Tochter hat auch ein Contessa....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (25. Dezember 2009)

...kicher ....  p.s. stösst die flasche nicht an den dämpfer ???


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Dezember 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...kicher ....  p.s. stösst die flasche nicht an den dämpfer ???



ymmd


----------



## creatini (25. Dezember 2009)

Bisschen mehr Begeisterung hätte ich mir ja schon gewünscht.......
Aber so ganz ohne Eigenaufbau kann ich hier wohl nicht wirklich punkten. Egal, mir passt es und hübsch finde ich es auch.

Und ja, die Flasche passt ganz kanpp unter den Dämpfer. 0,5 l geht und den Nachschub muss dann mein Mann transportieren.


----------



## scylla (25. Dezember 2009)

creatini schrieb:


> So, nach langer, langer Suche habe ich endlich DAS Rad gefunden.
> Superleicht und sauschnell. Und alles passt auf Anhieb. Jetzt muss bloß meine Erkältung ganz schnell weg, damit es wieder losgehn kann.
> 
> Das war mein Weihnachtsgeschenk!



Gratuliere zum neuen Schätzchen 

Hört sich ja sehr gut an. Nur kann ich auf dem Bild nicht so viel erkennen. Mach doch mal eins mit besserer Auflösung. Will sehen...


----------



## Deleted168745 (25. Dezember 2009)

creatini schrieb:


> Bisschen mehr Begeisterung hätte ich mir ja schon gewünscht.......



..upsala...glaube niemand hat hier etwas böse gemeint..ja genau mach doch mal ein grösseres Bild rein..

und auch von mir Glückwunsch zum neuen Gefährt...
...

aber tausch doch vlt den Flaschenhalter gegen einen Trinkrucksack...da passt auch mehr Treibstoff rein


----------



## creatini (26. Dezember 2009)

Genau solche Antworten wollte ich zu Weihnachten hören! Vielen Dank.
Photos werde ich noch mal machen. Habe erst eins nach der ersten Ausfahrt gemacht. Als Dankeschön für die klasse Beratung im Radladen.


----------



## trek 6500 (26. Dezember 2009)

..hab´s natürlich auch net bös gemeint .... mach ma ´n gutes , grosses pic - dann schau´n mar mal weiter ...hihi --


----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Dezember 2009)

Na, wer erkennt das Mädchenrad? 



(sollte es wohl mal putzen...  )


----------



## muellema (30. Dezember 2009)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Na, wer erkennt das Mädchenrad?
> 
> 
> 
> (sollte es wohl mal putzen...  )



Das in der Mitte mit den leckeren lila Farbtupfern am Sattel ???


----------



## MelleD (30. Dezember 2009)

Lila ist ne spitzen Farbe 
Hätt ich auch getippt, das in der Mitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (30. Dezember 2009)

ja klar das in der Mitte, das dreckische 
Rosa ist am Sattel, das find ich eigentlich ganz schrecklich, aber der Sattel ist bequem, also was solls


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Januar 2010)

..ma wieder meine - hier is ja ma echt tote hose !! leute , zeigt viele nette bilder !!! ))))


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Januar 2010)

.... ))))


----------



## Frau Rauscher (2. Januar 2010)

nagut, wenn das jetzt ein Fotothread geworden ist, zeig ich mein Cube nochmal in ganz und auf Elba *träum* 

Ist kein Ladybike, sondern nur ein kleiner Rahmen (16'') aber mit Ergon-Griffen und Mädchensofasattel hat das jetzt schon was ladyhaftes 

Mein erstes richtiges Mountainbike, auf dem ich jetzt seit Juni 2008 "fahren gelernt" habe (und noch lerne)  
Im Herbst plane ich dann ein Fully mit etwas mehr Federweg zu kaufen. Das Radl in das ich mich gerade verknallt habe, ist aber auch kein echtes "Ladybike"


----------



## Echinopsis (3. Januar 2010)

Eines meiner "Lady"-Bikes nach der letzten Tour im Tiefschnee. Das einzige spezielle Damenteil ist der Sattel. Wenn das so weiter schneit, steige ich auf Ski um.


----------



## trek 6500 (3. Januar 2010)

..."lady" bikes ist ja auch eher ironisch gemeint ...zumindest hier .... meine sind auch alle keine lady bikes - und haben nicht mal 1 !!! lady attribut !! ))


----------



## trek 6500 (5. Februar 2010)

...nur so am rande : falls jemand interesse an einem cube ltd pro in milky green( 16 Zoll) haben sollte - meine freundin will ihr´s im frühjahr hergeben - sie hat einen bcr 601 rahmen gekauft und kann die teile vom HT da nicht dran brauchen . bei interesse , bitte melden !!!  greez , kati


----------



## Pumixx (8. Februar 2010)

Also ich habe auch ein Lady-Bike.. Mir waren die Herren-Bikes einfach zu hoch (165cm und nicht gerade lange Beine ) Aber ich habe keins in rosa / pink oder so.. Einfach weiß, da sieht man den Dreck so schön drauf *ggg*

LG Pumixx


----------



## NexusMP (15. Februar 2010)

Hallo die Damen,

eine Freundin (Schrittlänge 66cm, Gewicht schätzungsweise 65kg, Größe 165) von mir will ihr Stadtrad ver- und sich dafür ein neues Rad kaufen. Sie denkt an etwas in Richtung Trekking-Mountainbike. Allerdings ist sie nicht sooo scharf auf die Top Ausstattung, sondern geht es eher nach dem Geldbeutel. Ich glaube maximal 400 Euro will sie dafür hergeben und sucht daher irgendetwas im Vorjahresmodell-Bereich...

Wüsstet ihr vllt wo man an Vorjahres-Damenräder (bzw welche die man als Frau auch fahren kann) rankommt, die Gut und Günstig sind? Biser gefällt ihr das CUBE Access WLS ganz gut.

Konnt ihr mir/ohr da weiterhelfen? Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, wen man da sonst fragen könnte, ausser den Örtlichen Händler.

greez, Nexus^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eve77 (15. Februar 2010)

NexusMP schrieb:


> Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht, wen man da sonst fragen könnte, ausser den Örtlichen Händler.



Und was spricht dagegen? In Dresden gibts laut Cube 3 Händler und einige im Umland. Dort kann deine Freundin dann auch probesitzen. Ghost bedient dieses Preissegment auch ganz eifrig>> Händlersuche


----------



## Monne89 (15. Februar 2010)

Hey ihr

bin noch ziemlich neu hier und bissl am stöbern un durchlesen..sind echt nette bikes dabei  da kann ich leider nich mithalten un hab auch noch nich soo viel ahnung von dem ganzen.

habe zur zeit ein hardtail von haibike aber ich bin am überlegen mir ein fully zu kaufen. mir schwebt eigentlich ein canyon vor aber ich weiß noch net ob ein lady bike oder einfach eins von den männern (wie schon oft erwähnt bessere ausstattung fürs gleiche oder weniger geld). bin ca. 1,60 m groß und habe eine schrittlänge von ca 70cm. vllt könnt ihr mir ein paar tipps geben? wär echt cool


----------



## NexusMP (16. Februar 2010)

@ eve77:
Danke, du hast ja Recht. Ich habe ihr auch gesagt, dass sie einfach mal zum Händler gehen soll, um ein paar Bikes ausprobieren. Aber dafür muss ich sie noch ein bisschen nerven, bis sie das tut^^
Mein Gedanke war einfach, dass vielleicht von den Lady's hier mal eine vor dem selben Problem stand und vllt ihre Erfahrungen posten könnte...

mfg, Nexus


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Februar 2010)

Hab zwar mit diesen Modellen keine Fahrerfahrung, aber hab sie zumindest schon mal in Natura gesehen und angefaßt. Für Einsteigerinnen mit kleinem Budget sind die Juliet Modelle ganz interessant. Vielleicht gibt es bei Euch in der Nähe einen Händler der Merida führt, oder halt mal bei Merida nachfragen, die haben bestimmt ne Händlerliste. Bei den meisten dürften auch noch Vorjahresmodelle rumstehen. Mein Händler ist leider etwas zu weit weg für Euch.

Von Juliet gibt es noch mehr Modellvarianten als nur die paar unter "billiger.de". Bestellen bei den angegebenen Versendern würde ich nur, wenn ich es zurückgeben könnte, weil Probefahren ist Pflicht.

http://www.billiger.de/suche.html?category=f_category_103594&search=1&searchstring=Merida Juliet


----------



## qwwq20091 (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen, 
wollte hier auch mein Bike presentieren


----------



## qwwq20091 (17. Februar 2010)

Gut, wenn man Hobby teilen kann...
Beide Bikes: von mir und meinem Mann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky-tom (17. Februar 2010)

> Hallo die Damen,
> 
> eine Freundin (Schrittlänge 66cm, Gewicht schätzungsweise 65kg, Größe 165) von mir will ihr Stadtrad ver- und sich dafür ein neues Rad kaufen. Sie denkt an etwas in Richtung Trekking-Mountainbike. Allerdings ist sie nicht sooo scharf auf die Top Ausstattung, sondern geht es eher nach dem Geldbeutel. Ich glaube maximal 400 Euro will sie dafür hergeben und sucht daher irgendetwas im Vorjahresmodell-Bereich...
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Nexus,

meine Frau hat seit dem letzten Jahr das Cube wls access. Sie ist sehr zufrieden. Eine nicht zu sportliche Sitzposition, gute Felgenbremsen und ein sehr moderater Preis waren für sie die Kaufargumente. Sie liebt das Rad. Also mal probefahren, handeln und zugreifen.

Viele Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Warnschild (17. Februar 2010)

Monne89 schrieb:


> Hey ihr
> 
> bin noch ziemlich neu hier und bissl am stöbern un durchlesen..sind echt nette bikes dabei  da kann ich leider nich mithalten un hab auch noch nich soo viel ahnung von dem ganzen.
> 
> habe zur zeit ein hardtail von haibike aber ich bin am überlegen mir ein fully zu kaufen. mir schwebt eigentlich ein canyon vor aber ich weiß noch net ob ein lady bike oder einfach eins von den männern (wie schon oft erwähnt bessere ausstattung fürs gleiche oder weniger geld). bin ca. 1,60 m groß und habe eine schrittlänge von ca 70cm. vllt könnt ihr mir ein paar tipps geben? wär echt cool



Hi Monne, 

ich hab so ungefähr deine Größe und bei mir kam kein "Herrenrad" in Frage, einfach, weils die in der Rahmengröße nicht gab. Von daher bietet sich ein Damenmodell (man kann ja auf anständige Ausrüstung achten) schon an bzw. wie schon gesagt, ich hatte keine große Auswahl (in meiner Preisklasse). 

Was die Rahmengröße angeht, würde ich auch keine Kompromisse eingehn, sollte wirklich passen. 

Bei mir war das, was meiner Meinung nach bei vielen Frauen nicht wirklich wichtig ist, essentiell: Kurzes und geslopetes Oberrohr, "nähere" Bremsgriffe, kurze Kurbel,... Ich bin einfach klein, hab extrem kurze Arme und Beine, kleine Hände,... :-(

Allerdings bin ich kein Profi.


----------



## Switcherer (17. Februar 2010)

@ qwwq20091


----------



## 2gether (18. Februar 2010)

Das Hobby teilen stelle ich mir eher so vor:


----------



## trek 6500 (18. Februar 2010)

..naja - jeder ein eigenes find´ich schon netter --


----------



## Ani (20. Februar 2010)

hallo monne, ich seh das wie warnschild, bei deiner größe und schrittlänge wird die auswahl an passenden "herrenbikes" wohl recht übersichtlich ausfallen, da du vermutlich bei größe xs (15zoll) oder kleiner gucken müsstest und das haben nur wenige im programm. zumindest wenn du ein touren/am-fully suchst gibt es bei ladymodellen eine größere auswahl, so dass sich bestimmt etwas passendes findet. ich würde auch nicht grundsätzlich davon ausgehen, dass damenbikes abzocke sind und mehr kosten, bzw fürs gleiche geld weniger bieten.


----------



## bikebebi (24. Februar 2010)

Hey Jungs und Mädels. Ich muss leider mein Flow verkaufen: 

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=225497

Ich bin im Preis inzwischen schon ganz schön kräftig runter gegangen, will und kann es nur natürlich nicht verschenken. WER HAT INTERESSE?

Schreibt mir: [email protected]

Das Angebot ist für den Zustand des Rads einfach super. Das Rad wurde nur von mit (Mädel) gefahren und ist wirklich ein geiles Teil, nur zum Fahren hab ich in den nächsten Jahren leider keine Zeit mehr und muss es daher verkaufen. Ich würde mich so freuen nen Käufer zu finden. Und das Rad ist für Jungs und Mädels gleich gut geeignet. Meldet euch.

Gruß, franzi


----------



## Sylt (9. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe in den letzten Tagen das Bike meiner Freundin fertig gestellt.
Ist ein Ghost 5500 mit individuellem Aufbau.

Rot ist ihre Lieblingsfarbe ;-)






Grüße, Sylt


----------



## scylla (13. März 2010)

Ist zwar noch kein "Bike" im eigentlichen Sinn, aber es hat Ansätze mal eins zu werden 
Vorhin erst abgeholt, und nun ziert es das Wohnzimmer, bis die übrigen Teile da sind...

... I proudly present: mein neues Mädchenfahrrad


----------



## loona (20. März 2010)

wäre auch mein fall!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (20. März 2010)

DU hast es bis hierhin geschafft? 
Respekt!


----------



## bergwiesel (22. März 2010)

Hallo Mädels,

obwohl ich keine Frau bin erlaube ich hier doch mal was zu posten. Von den Körpermassen her habe ich eher kleinere Frauenmasse mit 160cm Höhe u. 55kg Gewicht u. daher dasselbe Problem wie viele Frauen. Natürlich will ich auch kein rosa geschnörkeltes Bike u. da fiel mit das Specialised Safire  auf, was sich auch sehr gut fährt. Noch zögere ich den Kauf raus, das Wetter tat sein Übriges.
Mich wundert dass hier noch nicht über Specialised diskutiert wurde, bieten sie doch auch eine eigene Lady-Palette.

Auch fällt mir auf dass es keinen Hersteller Fred für Specialised gibt, sind die hier im Forum irgendwie geächtet? Sorry für viell.dumme Fragen, war schon sehr lange hier nicht mehr aktiv...

Danke für Antworten!

Gruss, Tom


----------



## scylla (22. März 2010)

ich denke, dass es kein eigenes hersteller-forum für speci gibt hat nichts mit geächtet oder so zu tun. wahrscheinlich hat sich einfach von seiten von specialized niemand angeboten, den support zu übernehmen 

vom technischen aspekt und von der fahreigenschaften her halte ich generell sehr viel von speci bikes. ich habe nur ein ziemliches problem mit der extremen hydroforming-optik... obwohl ich auf die optik normalerweise eigentlich nicht so besonderen wert lege. aber das ist ansichtssache


----------



## bergwiesel (22. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ....ich habe nur ein ziemliches problem mit der extremen *hydroforming-optik*... obwohl ich auf die optik normalerweise eigentlich nicht so besonderen wert lege. aber das ist ansichtssache



Was ist das?


----------



## scylla (22. März 2010)

bergwiesel schrieb:


> Was ist das?



Eine laut Duden nicht existierende Wort-Zusammensetzung aus Hydroforming (die Technik, mit der die Alurohre in alle möglichen Formen gebogen werden ) und Optik (umgangssprachlich als Synonym für "Aussehen" ) 

Du weißt schon, Frauen sind doch so kreativ... auch bei der Wortschöpfung


----------



## Pfadfinderin (22. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> ich habe nur ein ziemliches problem mit der extremen hydroforming-optik... obwohl ich auf die optik normalerweise eigentlich nicht so besonderen wert lege. aber das ist ansichtssache



Für mich schau´n die alle aus wie Hollandräder   Sowas käme mir nie ins Haus. Aber den Abschuß macht ja diesbezügl. das Rocky Altitude.


----------



## Switcherer (23. März 2010)

Für mich schau´n die alle aus wie Kanadaräder  Sowas käme mir jederzeit ins Haus. Und Stimmt, den Abschuß macht 
diesbezügl. das Rocky Altitude... ein sehr schönes Bike!


----------



## Ani (29. März 2010)

ich fand die bikes mit den "schwanenhälsen" am anfange auch n bissel seltsam aber mitlerweile gefallen sie mir immer besser, das altitude zB  
wenn man selbst so n "hydroformbike" zuhause stehen hat gewöhnt man sich auch ganz schnell dran


----------



## trek 6500 (30. März 2010)

..ich mag die form nicht - kann mich nicht damit anfreunden . aber wie gut , dass es so eine grosse vielfalt gibt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basti_88 (31. März 2010)

das Lady-Bike für meine Freundin!! Wird das Ostergeschenk für sie


----------



## 666steve666 (31. März 2010)

Das Bike meiner Frau:
100mm Federweg
9.9kg (inkl. Pedale)
Ist zwar kein "Ladybike" aber die Größe wurde nach den optimalen Reach und Stack Werten für sie ausgewählt; die Kurbellänge, Griffe, Sattel, Sitzposition, usw. an ihre Anatomie angepasst.
Für die Ausfahrt mit dem Kinderwagen reichts ;-)






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## 666steve666 (31. März 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ist zwar noch kein "Bike" im eigentlichen Sinn, aber es hat Ansätze mal eins zu werden
> Vorhin erst abgeholt, und nun ziert es das Wohnzimmer, bis die übrigen Teile da sind...
> 
> ... I proudly present: mein neues Mädchenfahrrad



Davon versuche ich meine Frau auch zu überzeugen für die spaßigen Trails.


----------



## Martina H. (31. März 2010)

> , Sattel, Sitzposition, usw. an ihre Anatomie angepasst.



...wer hat denn den Sattel und die Stütze angepasst?

M.


----------



## Tatü (31. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...wer hat denn den Sattel und die Stütze angepasst?
> 
> M.



Wurden da ein paar alte Teile aussortiert? 
Der FF von Schwalbe ist super zum wiegen, aber Grip?


----------



## 666steve666 (31. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...wer hat denn den Sattel und die Stütze angepasst?
> 
> M.



Die Frage haben schon mehr gestellt.

Warum das so aussieht:

Bei dem S-Rahmen wird der Sitzwinkel mit der 100mm Gabel sehr flach.
Zusätzlich ist das Sattelgestell in Bezug auf Sitzpunkt eher weit vorne.
Da Sattelrohr, Sattelstütze und Sattelgestell ja nur die Verbindung des Innenlagers mit dem Sitzpunkt ist schaut das bei dem Bike bei optimaler Knieposition so aus.

Die Neigung des Sattels nach vorne hat bei der Sitzpositzion mehrere Effekte:
- Der Dammbereich wird von Druck entlastet (Der Sattel wurde aus unzähligen gefahrenen ausgesucht und passt wirklich!)
- Das Becken hat mehr Bewegungsspielraum beim Kippen nach vorne
- Der Rücken ist gerader mit einer geringeren Bandscheibenbelastung im Lendenbereich
- Es kommt mehr Druck auf die Arme, was in Verbindung mit dem eher hohen Lenkerpunkt zu mehr Druck auf das Vorderrad führt, damit das Bike zu stark untersteuert
- und in Summe ist der Oberkörper in einer sehr guten Position um gut Druck auf die Pedale zu bekommen.


Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina H. (31. März 2010)

OK,

sie muss sich darauf wohl fühlen, sie muss darauf fahren.

Mir tut alles weh, wenn ich das sehe - nichts für ungut.

M.


----------



## 666steve666 (31. März 2010)

Tatü schrieb:


> Wurden da ein paar alte Teile aussortiert?
> Der FF von Schwalbe ist super zum wiegen, aber Grip?



Bis auf die Schaltung ist alles speziell für dieses Bike zusammengestellt worden, naja und über längere Zeit immer wieder ausgetauscht und optimiert.

Die FF haben in der Tat kaum Grip. Sie sind nur wegen dem super geringen Rollwiderstand drauf, der jetzt im Frühjahr perfekt zum Einsatzgebiet passt.
Im Sommer kommen wieder Reifen mit mehr Grip und mehr Breite drauf.


----------



## 666steve666 (31. März 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> OK,
> 
> sie muss sich darauf wohl fühlen, sie muss darauf fahren.
> 
> ...



Kann ich verstehen aufgrund der Optik.
Aber ich wollte den Sattel schon gegen einen Terry, der wirklich anatomisch und bequem ist tausch, das ist eher ein Drama wenn ihr geliebter Sattel runter soll. 

Viel Spaß beim Biken!


----------



## eve77 (31. März 2010)

666steve666 schrieb:


> Bis auf die Schaltung ist alles speziell für dieses Bike zusammengestellt worden, naja und über längere Zeit immer wieder ausgetauscht und optimiert.



...die Kette eher nicht, oder


----------



## 666steve666 (1. April 2010)

eve77 schrieb:


> ...die Kette eher nicht, oder



Ist ne nagelneue KMC Gold mit 250g. Sieht auf dem Billd aber trotzdem rostig aus, zugegeben!


----------



## lucie (1. April 2010)

Hallo,

es gibt doch ungekröpfte Sattelstützen, sähe dann vielleicht nicht ganz so "komisch" aus. Mit der nach unten geneigten Sattelspitze kann ich mir ein relativ entspanntes Fahren wirklich nicht vorstellen. Man muß sich mit den Armen ständig gegen den Lenker "absützen", um nicht vom Sattel zu rutschen, geht also arg auf die Arm- und Schultermuskulatur, zumal man die Arme beim Fahren ja auch nicht durchgestreckt haben sollte. Mich hat es immer sehr genervt, wenn ich meinen Sattel vorn mal zu weit nach unten eingestellt hatte. Bei jeder kleineren Unebenheit, mußte ich mich mit den Armen wieder in die richtige Sitzposition "schieben". Außerdem versucht man dem "Runterrutschen" mit Kippen des Beckens nach hinten entgegenzuwirken - ist bestimmt auch nicht gerade entlastend für die LWS bzw. untere Rückenmuskulatur. Abhilfe schuf natürlich nur, die Sattelstütze um ein paar Millimeter nach unten zu schieben und den Sattel in eine fast horizontale Position zu bringen, damit Sitzhöhe und 
Sitzposition stimmten. 
Muß aber jeder selbst wissen, wie er oder sie am besten zurechtkommt.

Grüße


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2010)

666steve666 schrieb:


> Ist ne nagelneue KMC Gold mit 250g. Sieht auf dem Billd aber trotzdem rostig aus, zugegeben!


 
Die hab ich auch auf meiner Rennfräse. Und promt meinte letzte Woche ein Kumpel, ich müsste die Kette mal entrosten.


----------



## 666steve666 (1. April 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> es gibt doch ungekröpfte Sattelstützen, sähe dann vielleicht nicht ganz so "komisch" aus. Mit der nach unten geneigten Sattelspitze kann ich mir ein relativ entspanntes Fahren wirklich nicht vorstellen. Man muß sich mit den Armen ständig gegen den Lenker "absützen", um nicht vom Sattel zu rutschen, geht also arg auf die Arm- und Schultermuskulatur, zumal man die Arme beim Fahren ja auch nicht durchgestreckt haben sollte. Mich hat es immer sehr genervt, wenn ich meinen Sattel vorn mal zu weit nach unten eingestellt hatte. Bei jeder kleineren Unebenheit, mußte ich mich mit den Armen wieder in die richtige Sitzposition "schieben". Außerdem versucht man dem "Runterrutschen" mit Kippen des Beckens nach hinten entgegenzuwirken - ist bestimmt auch nicht gerade entlastend für die LWS bzw. untere Rückenmuskulatur. Abhilfe schuf natürlich nur, die Sattelstütze um ein paar Millimeter nach unten zu schieben und den Sattel in eine fast horizontale Position zu bringen, damit Sitzhöhe und
> Sitzposition stimmten.
> ...



Eine gerade hat wegen dem Sattelgestell gerade nicht ausgereicht 
Mit dem Rutschen auf dem Sattel ist schon richtig, meine Frau meint, mit dem Winkel ist es ideal, bei mehr Trails im Sommer wird der Sattel auch minimal gerader gerückt um die von Dir beschriebenen Effekte nicht zu haben. Beim Strecke machen ist es so anscheinend besser (sagt zumindest das Popo-Meter)


----------



## lucie (1. April 2010)

666steve666 schrieb:


> Eine gerade hat wegen dem Sattelgestell gerade nicht ausgereicht
> Mit dem Rutschen auf dem Sattel ist schon richtig, meine Frau meint, mit dem Winkel ist es ideal, bei mehr Trails im Sommer wird der Sattel auch minimal gerader gerückt um die von Dir beschriebenen Effekte nicht zu haben. Beim Strecke machen ist es so anscheinend besser (sagt zumindest das Popo-Meter)



Ist ja auch gut so, sie muß sich ja schließlich auf dem Bike wohlfühlen.


----------



## trek 6500 (2. April 2010)

....das bike selbst gefällt mir gut , aber eine falsch herum montierte , gekröpfte stütze und ein nach vorn heftig abfallender sattel - kann mir auch schwerlich vorstellen , dass man da gut drauf fahren kann .... aber wurst , ihr  hintern muss es ja abkönnen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (2. April 2010)

...ach ja - ganz vergessen - nur in den cube fred eingestellt - unser fast fertiges 601er !! ))))


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. April 2010)

lucie schrieb:


> Mit der nach unten geneigten Sattelspitze kann ich mir ein relativ entspanntes Fahren wirklich nicht vorstellen. Man muß sich mit den Armen ständig gegen den Lenker "absützen", um nicht vom Sattel zu rutschen, geht also arg auf die Arm- und Schultermuskulatur, zumal man die Arme beim Fahren ja auch nicht durchgestreckt haben sollte.



Das kannst du nicht pauschal so sagen! Das kommt sehr auf das Profil, das man fährt, an. Ich hab den Sattel genauso nach unten und finde es saubequem. Aber dadurch, dass ich praktisch nur in den Alpen unterwegs bin, geht es so gut wie immer bergauf oder bergab. Bergauf ist der Sattel ja dann genau gerade und so wird der Dammbereich, wenn man eh schon nach vorne gebeugt ist, gut entlastet.  Und bergab steht man ja sowieso! 
Aber die gekröpfte Stütze sieht wirklich seltsam aus...


----------



## Deleted168745 (2. April 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...ach ja - ganz vergessen - nur in den cube fred eingestellt - unser fast fertiges 601er !! ))))


....die gibts noch?..dachte die wären alle gebrochen


----------



## lucie (2. April 2010)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das kannst du nicht pauschal so sagen! Das kommt sehr auf das Profil, das man fährt, an. Ich hab den Sattel genauso nach unten und finde es saubequem. Aber dadurch, dass ich praktisch nur in den Alpen unterwegs bin, geht es so gut wie immer bergauf oder bergab. Bergauf ist der Sattel ja dann genau gerade und so wird der Dammbereich, wenn man eh schon nach vorne gebeugt ist, gut entlastet.  Und bergab steht man ja sowieso!
> Aber die gekröpfte Stütze sieht wirklich seltsam aus...



Ich habe ja auch nur geschrieben, daß ich es mir nicht vorstellen kann, in dieser Sitzposition entspannt zu fahren und habe nichts pauschalisiert.
Es muß ja schließlich jeder selbst für sich herausfinden!
Ich fahre auch Touren mit sehr langen, z.T. steilen Anstiegen (auch Alpen) und habe meinen Sattel eigentlich immer in einer horizontalen Position eingestellt, ohne irgendwelche Probleme zu haben. Vielleicht ist deshalb mein Vorstellungsvermögen hinsichtlich dieser Sitzposition stark eingeschränkt .


----------



## trek 6500 (2. April 2010)

kenny , dir geb ich gleich , alle gebrochen ...tzzzz nee, unsere erfreuen sich bester gesundheit - und ich hoffe, das  bleibt auch noch lange so !!!!greez , die kati


----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

muss mal ein bisschen angeben 





*stolz wie Oskar*


----------



## lucie (11. April 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> muss mal ein bisschen angeben
> *stolz wie Oskar*



Darfst angeben und auch zu Recht stolz sein auf Dein MK8! Manche warten ja immer noch.......... 
Wirklich sehr schönes Bike, und ich beneide Dich vorallem wegen des Aschenbechers!


----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2010)

...richtig geil , das lv ...wenn ich kein nico hätte ... kicher ...


----------



## Martina H. (11. April 2010)

Boah, ist das schön 

... aber warum 2 verschiedene Scheiben?

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Veloce (11. April 2010)

letztes





bergwiesel schrieb:


> Hallo Mädels,
> 
> obwohl ich keine Frau bin erlaube ich hier doch mal was zu posten. Von den Körpermassen her habe ich eher kleinere Frauenmasse mit 160cm Höhe u. 55kg Gewicht u. daher dasselbe Problem wie viele Frauen. Natürlich will ich auch kein rosa geschnörkeltes Bike u. da fiel mit das Specialised Safire  auf, was sich auch sehr gut fährt. Noch zögere ich den Kauf raus, das Wetter tat sein Übriges.
> Mich wundert dass hier noch nicht über Specialised diskutiert wurde, bieten sie doch auch eine eigene Lady-Palette.
> ...



Ich bin das Safire Comp auf dem Demo Day der Eurobike letztes Jahr Probe gefahren . Ausgewogenes Fahrwerk und ein hervorragendes Rad für kleinere Menschen .
Aktuell besitze ich noch mein Spezi Era FSR Expert Gr S was ich aber wegen der  zu großen Überstandshöhe für anspruchsvollere Trails mit knapp 600 km wieder verkaufen werde  . 
Mein nächstes Vollgefedertes wird das Safire Expert sein  .
Gerade heute hatte ich die erste Einweihungstour auf diesem Hardtail.
http://www.conway-bikes.de/cms/wp-content/uploads/2009/09/281106-5-mr-8005.jpg
Optik hin und her aber ich fahre damit trotz Trailpause deutlich souveräner wie auf dem normalen 43er Rahmen .


----------



## scylla (11. April 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Boah, ist das schön
> 
> ... aber warum 2 verschiedene Scheiben?
> 
> M.



Hat net anders gepasst . Eigentlich sollten Hope Floating Scheiben mit schwarzen Spydern drauf. Da haben mir aber die Centerlock Adapter einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht, weil die minimal zu hoch bauen und deswegen 6-Loch Scheiben unmöglich machen. Deswegen musste ich halt vorläufig Centerlock-Scheiben montieren, um's fahrbereit zu machen. Vorne brauch ich 203mm (gibts nur von Shimano) und hinten >183 (gibts nur von Avid)... deswegen jetzt die beiden unterschiedlichen Scheiben. Nicht schön, aber wenigstens fährt's bis ich eine bessere Lösung habe


----------



## bergwiesel (11. April 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7035604"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> letztes
> 
> Ich bin das Safire Comp auf dem Demo Day der Eurobike letztes Jahr Probe gefahren . Ausgewogenes Fahrwerk und ein hervorragendes Rad für kleinere Menschen .
> Aktuell besitze ich noch mein Spezi Era FSR Expert Gr S was ich aber wegen der  zu großen Überstandshöhe für anspruchsvollere Trails mit knapp 600 km wieder verkaufen werde  .
> ...



Ich hab mich jetzt entschieden u. nehme das Safire Comp. Zusammen mit nem genialen Service eine gute Kombo, auch vom Preis, auch wenn mir von der Optik her ein Epic noch besser gefällt. Aber 140mm Federweg sind doch ganz nützlich.


----------



## Martina H. (12. April 2010)

@scylla:

Das sind doch Hope Bremsen, oder? Und was für Naben hast Du zu den ZTR's? Centerlock - fällt mir jetzt spontan nur XTR ein...

M.


----------



## scylla (12. April 2010)

Martina H. schrieb:


> @scylla:
> 
> Das sind doch Hope Bremsen, oder? Und was für Naben hast Du zu den ZTR's? Centerlock - fällt mir jetzt spontan nur XTR ein...
> 
> M.



Hope Tech M4 Bremsen und DT 240s Naben (... und die gibt es für 15mm Achse vorne bzw. X12 hinten nur als Centerlock-Version)


----------



## Martina H. (12. April 2010)

... aaah, guckst Du - wieder was gelernt.

Kommt das Radl im Juni mit? 

Dann trau ich mich mit meiner "Schluchtrutsche" ja gar nicht erst zu kommen 

M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Elfchen (15. April 2010)

bergwiesel schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt entschieden u. nehme das Safire Comp. Zusammen mit nem genialen Service eine gute Kombo, auch vom Preis, auch wenn mir von der Optik her ein Epic noch besser gefällt. Aber 140mm Federweg sind doch ganz nützlich.



Werd es nächstes WE testen. Freu mich schon. Bin sonst eher "Bergrunterfahrerin" aber nu will ich auch was für die KOndition tun


----------



## trek 6500 (17. April 2010)

...ma wieder `N  paar bildchen p.s. das weiss ht war nur für eine regen- nachtfahrt ausgerüstet - so ´n gedöns is da sonst net dran !!


----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. April 2010)

bergwiesel schrieb:


> Ich hab mich jetzt entschieden u. nehme das Safire Comp. Zusammen mit nem genialen Service eine gute Kombo, auch vom Preis, auch wenn mir von der Optik her ein Epic noch besser gefällt. Aber 140mm Federweg sind doch ganz nützlich.


 

Ich bin seit gestern stolze Besitzerin des Safire und hab schon ne kurze Tour hinter mir und ich muss sagen es ist genial!
Hatte ja vorher nur ein Einsteiger Hardtail.
Außerdem ist es BLAU und ich liebe blau.....


----------



## trek 6500 (18. April 2010)

mach mal ´n bild !!!


----------



## LaCarolina (18. April 2010)

Das Safire möchte ich auch gern mal sehen, vor allem im Einsatz.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. April 2010)

So mal schauen obs mit dem Bild funzt.

Ich war heut so wild aufs fahren das ich im Eifer des Gefechts vergessen hab die Schutzbleche abzumachen und das  bei dem schönen Wetter


----------



## Frau Rauscher (18. April 2010)

zum Glück sieht man sie vor lauter Parkbank nicht


----------



## LaCarolina (18. April 2010)

Gefällt mir sehr! Wie fährt es sich denn, vor allem nach dem Hardtail?


----------



## Hummelbrumm (18. April 2010)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> zum Glück sieht man sie vor lauter Parkbank nicht


 Richtig! Ist mir auch hinterher aufgefallen und dann waren prompt die Batterien leer, wie immer bei sowas.
Der Ort ist ein bissel bescheiden gewählt, naja aus Fehlern wird man klug. 

Wie es sich fährt nach dem Hardtail? 
Wie soll ich sagen, besser viel besser! 
Es fühlt sich sicherer an für mich, ich hab das Gefühl das ich es besser unter Kontrolle hab, wenn ich durch den Wald bergab fahre. Gerne auch mal etwas schneller.
Ich denke es liegt überwiegent an der Gabel.
Das Hardtail hatte ne einfache Gabel die so schnell wieder hoch kam wie sie einfederte.
Dann ist die Sitzposition auch viel angenehmer als vorher nicht so gestreckt.

Das einzige was noch geändert werden muss ist der Vorbau. Der muss ein bissel länger das bei steilen Anstiegen im Gelände das Voderrad anfängt zu bocken. Das hatte der Händler meines Vertrauens aber schon vermutet.


----------



## trek 6500 (18. April 2010)

..sieht aber schon sehr nach typischen mädchenfahrrad aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## morpheus1283 (19. April 2010)

Mich würden nochn paar Fotos interessieren (gern auch per Email),
da ich mit dem gedanken spiele meiner Freundin ein Safire Comp zu gönnen.

Wie bremsen denn die 160/140er Scheiben?Reichen die aus oder doch besser auf 180/160 gehen?

Und wie fahren sich die serienmäßig verschieden breiten Reifen?!

LG Marc


----------



## JarJarBings (19. April 2010)

ich hab jetzt nicht alle beiträge gelesen, aber ich find diese ladybikes oder ladyskier oder was auch immer nur in seltenen fällen sinnvoll.
ich selbst bin aber auch 172cm groß, hab eine sl von knapp 85cm, aber im verhältnis dazu durchaus kurze arme. ;-) und fahre einen l-rahmen von rotwild, halt mit gebogenem lenker und kurzem vorbau.
ein rad sollte grundsätzlich individuell angepasst werden, sich auf irgendwelche geometriedaten zu versteifen bringt irgendwie gar nix, wie ich selbst feststellen musste.


----------



## trek 6500 (19. April 2010)

WORD !!!!! is nur geldmacherei der fahrradindustrie !!!


----------



## trek 6500 (19. April 2010)

...... das weisse mit neuer stütze


----------



## Veloce (19. April 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt nicht alle beiträge gelesen, aber ich find diese ladybikes oder ladyskier oder was auch immer nur in seltenen fällen sinnvoll.
> ich selbst bin aber auch 172cm groß, hab eine sl von knapp 85cm, aber im verhältnis dazu durchaus kurze arme. ;-) und fahre einen l-rahmen von rotwild, halt mit gebogenem lenker und kurzem vorbau.
> ein rad sollte grundsätzlich individuell angepasst werden, sich auf irgendwelche geometriedaten zu versteifen bringt irgendwie gar nix, wie ich selbst feststellen musste.




Für kleinere Menschen sind sie, vorrausgesetzt die Ausstattung steht nicht hinter der Optik zurück  eine sehr gute Alternative .
Ich fahre   gerade mit 1,65 ein sogenanntes Ladybike allerdings ohne Schnickidesign . Langfristig gibts einen Maßrahmen aus Titan aber ich
hab festgestellt das ein passender Rahmen mit kürzerem Oberrohr mich um einiges kecker fahren läßt .
Nur Optik mit unpassender Geo und mäßige Ausstattung  ist sicherlich nur Marketing.  
Je sportlicher ein Rad verwendet wird desto wichtiger ist eine passende
Rahmengeometrie da sie die Lastverteilung und damit auch das Fahrverhalten beinflußt .


----------



## Hummelbrumm (19. April 2010)

Mhh ich muss sagen ich hab jetzt nicht extra nach nem Ladybike gesucht.
Bin gut braten worden und das Bike hat sich halt herauskristallisiert...
Hab den Verkäufer auch direkt auf die Sache mit dem teurer und schlechter ausgestattet angesprochen.
Er war recht erstaunt da er meinte das könne er so nicht bestätigen.
Vielleicht bei den Marken die Die so führen. K.A. 

@morpheus1283 Kann dir die Tage noch ein paar Bilder schicken.
Und zu der Reifenfrage: Fahren tun sie sich gut, bin aber noch nicht so viel gefahren. Aber ich denke ich hab nicht genug Ahnung um das wirklich beurteilen zu können.
Und da es mein erstes Bike mit Scheibenbremsen ist kann ich da auch keine Aussage zu machen.
Aber bis jetzt bin ich immer schnell genug zum stehen zu kommen.



> ..sieht aber schon sehr nach typischen mädchenfahrrad aus ...


Naja ich hab sonst nicht viel was mädchenhaftes. Da kann ruhig das Bike ein bissel so ausschauen.
Aber Hauptsache nicht* rosa*  und keine Blümchen!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trek 6500 (19. April 2010)

...ja , ohne blümchen gehts dann grad noch so durch ..


----------



## MelleD (20. April 2010)

Veloce" data-source="post: 7065691"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Veloce schrieb:


> Für kleinere Menschen sind sie, vorrausgesetzt die Ausstattung steht nicht hinter der Optik zurück eine sehr gute Alternative .
> Ich fahre gerade mit 1,65 ein sogenanntes Ladybike allerdings ohne Schnickidesign . Langfristig gibts einen Maßrahmen aus Titan aber ich
> hab festgestellt das ein passender Rahmen mit kürzerem Oberrohr mich um einiges kecker fahren läßt .
> Nur Optik mit unpassender Geo und mäßige Ausstattung ist sicherlich nur Marketing.
> ...


 
Ich fahre auch mit 1,63m und einer SL von 73 nen Ladybike. 
Männerrahmen paßte mir z.B. überhaupt nicht. Ich saß dadrauf wie nen Affe aufm Schleifstein. 
Naja, mit Blümchen ist meins nu nicht, habs aber farblich ein bisschen aufge"pimpt" mit lila Parts.

Kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf den Hersteller und die Geometrie des Rahmens an. Ich möchte meins nicht missen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (20. April 2010)

MelleD schrieb:


> Ich saß dadrauf wie nen Affe aufm Schleifstein.


o Gott ich lieg in der Ecke und platze...."Affe aufm Schleifstein"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (23. April 2010)

Das Neue meiner Frau:

Giant Cypher2 aus 2009!






Das Preisleistungsverhältnis bei Giant ist imho spitze.
Kann da kaum einen Preisvorteil der Versender erkennen.
Der Rahmen ist schön verarbeitet und die Komponenten sind absolut i.O.
Ein Top-Radl!
Kann man nur empfehlen.


----------



## trek 6500 (23. April 2010)

ist das  mint ??? 
rahmenform is nicht mein ding - und : ist das vr grösser , oder täuscht das ???
viel spass damit . lg , k.


----------



## LaCarolina (23. April 2010)

Hi, ich hab auch ein Lady-Bike, das hat sich einfach so ergeben. Es war einfach das, auf dem ich mich am wohlsten gefühlt habe, übrigens das einzige Lady-Bike das ich ausprobiert habe, alles andere waren Männer-Versionen.
Das Bild ist von heute morgen, wir hatten heute 30 Grad .






Es ist ein Specialized Myka Sport, für euch nur ein Schokoriegel, aber für mich.... Es ist rabenschwarz mit ein paar silbernen Tribals, das gab es auch in weiss, hat mir aber gar nicht gefallen.
Ausgetauscht hab ich bisher nur die Horror-Griffe, den Sattel gegen einen Brooks B17 Special und Shimano XT Pedale. Ich werd mir wohl früher oder später noch einen Specialized Lithia oder Jett kaufen und Barends möcht ich auch montieren.

Viele Grüsse
Caro


----------



## bergwiesel (24. April 2010)

Anbei ein Bild meines neuen Specialized Safire Elite, leicht modifiziert mit anderem Sattel u. Juicy 7 Bremsen sowie 180/160 Scheiben statt der Std 160/140.

Mein Fazit nach 1 Woche Gardasee: Ein Traum!! Hatte vorher ein Hardtail, was da im Vergleich beim Downhill drin ist ist schon der Wahnsinn .

Einziges Manko waren anfangs die Juicy Bremsklötze, die jämmerlich quietschten bei Null Last. Offenbar ein bekanntes Problem wie mir mein Händler sagte. Abhilfe schaffte Schmirgelpapier u. Spülmittel für die Scheiben. Jetzt ists kein Thema mehr...die Bar Ends hab ich wieder abgeschraubt, brauch ich doch nicht.


----------



## trek 6500 (24. April 2010)

barends an dem heftigen rizer sähen auch eher gewöhnungsbedürftig aus ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. April 2010)

So, ich hab hier auch mal wieder ein Ladybike. Man beachte bitte die (kaum sichtbaren) Blümchendecals auf den Felgen und der Vorderradnabe.
Rahmen 15", genau richtig für 161 cm Zwegengröße.

Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, wollte es aber letzten Samstag unbedingt auf dem Feldberg/TS ausprobieren, da ich die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht fahren darf. Sattel und Pedalen sind aus der Gruschelkiste und werden noch getauscht, die Züge müssen auch noch gekürzt werden. Aber dafür habe ich während der Radfahrzwangspause ja Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (26. April 2010)

@ trek 6500:

Das ist ein helles metallicgrün. Die Optik täuscht. Die Räder sind gleich groß.
Die Rahmenform ist wirklich geschmacksache. Aber wir haben lange probiert und das Radl hat dann gepasst.
Der Hinterbau funktioniert wirklich top. Das Rad lässt sich super auf leichte Fahrergewichte abstimmen. Die Gabel steht der Fox, die in einem Testbike verbaut war, in nichts nach. Meine Frau hat sich dann für das letztjährige Modell entschieden, da bis auf die Gabel (Fox) beim 2010'er Modell eher (geringfügig) schlechtere Komponenten verbaut sind. Optik ist ihr egal und der Preis war halt dann doch ausschlaggebend. 
Das 2010'er hat eine etwas geilere Optik in schwarz und mit blauen Elox-Teilen.


----------



## Foxie (1. Mai 2010)

Hier mein Lieblingsbike: meine Pink-Lady,  ... 
dank meinem super-Freund, der mich zu diesem Schmuckstückchen überredet hat und geholfen hat, damit es aussieht wie es aussieht,  Foxie


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2010)

ich HASSE rosa - aber ich liebe nico´s .... schwerer konflikt ..


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. Mai 2010)

ich mag beides nicht -  - aber ich mag wenn jmd mag was er (sie) mag....hä?..moment, ich kann jetzt nur selbst erahnen was ich sagen wollte.......


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2010)

bitte um detailliertere erklärung ...grins...


----------



## Deleted168745 (1. Mai 2010)

...hmm..ok ich habs ich wollte ausdrücken dass jeder fahren darf was er will in meinen Augen, wenn´s ihm gefällt......

trotzdem mag ich rosa nicht! und nicolai auch nicht...und zur Beruhigung: Liveville mag ich auch nichtund Cube auch nicht.......und..und...und...

so, nun bin ich mal lieber still.....

*duckundweg*


----------



## trek 6500 (1. Mai 2010)

was magst du denn - zur abwechslung ??? menschen und tier sinds ja auch net  du magst also NUR steine und morewoods ?????????


----------



## mangolassi (1. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht mag Sie noch Sunn. 
Nicolai und rosa sind mir schnuppe, aber alte Boxxers mit Direct Mount rocken.


----------



## schlammdiva (2. Mai 2010)

Dann möchte ich auch mal das kleine Schwarze vorstellen. Den pink Panther kennt ihr ja schon von Seite 6.


----------



## paradox (2. Mai 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> So, ich hab hier auch mal wieder ein Ladybike. Man beachte bitte die (kaum sichtbaren) Blümchendecals auf den Felgen und der Vorderradnabe.
> Rahmen 15", genau richtig für 161 cm Zwegengröße.
> 
> Ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, wollte es aber letzten Samstag unbedingt auf dem Feldberg/TS ausprobieren, da ich die nächsten zwei Wochen nicht fahren darf. Sattel und Pedalen sind aus der Gruschelkiste und werden noch getauscht, die Züge müssen auch noch gekürzt werden. Aber dafür habe ich während der Radfahrzwangspause ja Zeit.



ich finde es interessant, 

ich bitte um infos!!!
165mm dämpfer ergibt wieviel federweg hinten? gewicht ? teileliste?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Mai 2010)

@schlammdiva...das kleine Schwarze mag ich schonmal mehr...ich mag schwarz[email protected]/mangolassi: RockyMountain, SantaCruz und Rotwild mag ich..und:
diesen geilen Schinkentoast von Mäcces für nen Euro...mjammjam...bis dennsen

(Pflanzen sin von daher kacke, weil: entweder liegen se aufm Trail oder sie gehn kaputt (habe den schwarzen Daumen)

vlg Ane


----------



## trek 6500 (2. Mai 2010)

@schlammdiva : da lacht mein herz !!  
@kenny : jaaaa, gegen rocky is nix einzuwenden - und nen santa haben wir auch hier steh´n !
pflanzen sterben bei mir auch recht schnell - im gegensatz zu  tieren....pferd is immerhin  schon 25...so , noch schnell ´n santa cruz bild und dann ab aufs bike - und wech .....)


----------



## ghostmoni (3. Mai 2010)

Ich persönlich mag rosa auch nicht, aber ich finde es sehr cool, wenn  man (frau) so konsequent eine Richtung einschlägt. Das ist doch wirklich  mal nen geiles Mädchenbike!!! 

Und das Schwarze ist natürlich der Hammer


----------



## Jennfa (3. Mai 2010)

Mir gefällt das Nicolai !


----------



## FridaDakar (3. Juni 2010)

Heute eingeweiht *geilo*


----------



## MelleD (4. Juni 2010)

Schönes Bike 
Fährt sich wohl gut, wa?


----------



## FridaDakar (4. Juni 2010)

Fährt sich sehr gut. Schön wenig und agil. Nur die Dämpferbuchse quietscht


----------



## MelleD (4. Juni 2010)

Ach, nen bissl Fett, dann funzt auch das 
Wo hast es denn eingeweiht?


----------



## FridaDakar (4. Juni 2010)

Waren am Donnerstag in Willingen gewesen. Hab extrem bammel bei der ersten Abfahrt vom Freeride gehabt, aber danach gings. Hab dort auch weibliche Unterstützung kennengelernt und dann lief es fast wie von allein  
Du kommst aus Dülmen seh ich grad, das ist ja fast um die Ecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juni 2010)

paradox schrieb:


> ich finde es interessant,
> 
> ich bitte um infos!!!
> 165mm dämpfer ergibt wieviel federweg hinten? gewicht ? teileliste?
> ...


 
Leider erst jetzt gelesen, war im Krankenhaus und die letzten Tage auf Tour:

Also, Federweg hinten max. 140 mm. Ist durch den extra-kleinen Rahmen bedingt (O-Ton Jürgen). Der Dämpfer kann mehr.

Gewicht aktuell 16,2 kg. Sattel und Pedalen wurden letzte Woche endlich getauscht. Kettenführung folgt demnächst, wurde letzte Woche geliefert. Muss mal am WE ein neues Foto machen.

Teileliste:

Rahmen: Alutech Wildsau Enduro Alu Natur, Sondergröße XS
Dämpfer: DT Swiss EX 200 mit Lockout für Lenker HVR/EX-200
Gabel: Manitou R 7 Super TPC 140 mm mit Steckachse
Schaltung/Nabe hinten: Rohloff Speedhub 500/14 CC rot incl. 16er Ritzel, Speedbone, Kettenspanner, Schaltgriff
Bremsscheibe hinten: Rohloff 180 mm
Bremsen: Formula The One 180 mm
Bremsscheibe vorne: Formula 180 mm, einteilig
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller 175 mm, incl. 38er Kettenblatt
Tretlager: Truvativ Howitzer Team 56 mm/148 mm Achslänge
Laufrad vorne: DMR Comp 26", schwarz/rot
Felge hinten: DMR Backline 32-Loch, 26", schwarz
Speichen (Hinterrad): DT Swiss 2 mm
Speichennippel: Alu, rot (auch beim Vorderrad gewechselt)
Schaltzughüllen incl. Endkappen: Shimano
Sattelstütze: Alutech
Sattelstützenklemme: Carbon TI, rot
Sattel: Selle SLR Gel Flow 131x 275 mm, schwarz
Schellspanner hinten: Shimano XT, schwarz
Pedalen: DMR V 12 Magnesium, schwarz
Steuersatz: Chris King No Thread Set 1 / 1/8, rot
Dämpferbuchsen: DT Swiss 45/56
Kettenführung: Shaman Alu Chain Guide 4XPro incl. Adapter BB auf ISCG (wird demnächst getauscht, die LG1 von e13 ist da)
Flaschenhalter: ist schon wieder runter, Trinkrucksack ist angesagt!
Kette: Shimano HG 53
Felgenbänder: Schwalbe 26"
Schläuche: Schwalbe SV 13
Vorderradreifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4"
Hinterradreifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,4" rear
Griffe: xtasy schwarz/rot
Tacho: VDO X1 DW
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace Vario 630 mm (aus der Gruschelkiste)
Spacer: xtasy, schwarz (aus der Gruschelkiste)
Kettenstrebenschutz: irgendwas schwarzes aus dem Laden

Uff, das müsste es gewesen sein.

Gruss


----------



## BIKERMÄDEL (7. Juni 2010)

Nun ist meins auch fertig (naja, für diese Saison zumindest  )





ganz allein komplett aufgebaut = richtig stolz drauf 

Viele Grüße
Kathrin


----------



## scylla (7. Juni 2010)

BIKERMÄDEL schrieb:


> ganz allein komplett aufgebaut = richtig stolz drauf



zurecht 
ist schön geworden!


----------



## bay (12. Juni 2010)

[url=http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=dscf1360vqil.jpg]
	
[/URL]


----------



## JarJarBings (13. Juni 2010)

BIKERMÄDEL schrieb:


> Nun ist meins auch fertig (naja, für diese Saison zumindest  )
> 
> 
> 
> ...




respekt!


----------



## yoyojas (14. Juni 2010)

FridaDakar schrieb:


> Heute eingeweiht *geilo*



 und gut eingefahren in Willingen? Ist übrigens mein 2. liebster Park


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FridaDakar (15. Juni 2010)

War schon ganz geil. War mein zweites Mal überhaupt und dementsprechend noch langsam und vorsichtig. Aber alle machen mal nen Anfang und ich habs eigentlich dafür ganz gut weggesteckt


----------

